# 2021 Big SECRET REAPER: picture & teaser thread



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Whoot can not wait to start seeing pics


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Whoot can not wait to start seeing pics


Me, too!!!! I love pictures! Teasers and the gifts in the boxes!!

Oh! That reminds me...I need to decide how I want to decorate my victim's box, this year...


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Pick-churs! Pick-churs! Pick-churs!

I’m still in the planning stages, but can’t wait to teeeaaaase!!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Need to get a teaser out. Hmmmm........


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

I’ve been stalking you dear victim… and ideas and planning are in the works!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Perhaps I should send you a new tome for your collection (if you weren't collecting before, you might be now) of magical books....hmmmmm. What shall I send...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

a_granger said:


> Perhaps I should send you a new tome for your collection (if you weren't collecting before, you might be now) of magical books....hmmmmm. What shall I send...
> 
> View attachment 749076


i dont think your victim will like that you better send it to me lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

A teaser my dear victim


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Ooooooo I love it already!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I have a few ideas. My victim has a fun list, so many possibilities!


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Working on my second idea (first one has to wait until next weekend). Ran it past my daughter, who has some likes in common with my dear sweet victim, which turned out to be a mistake because now I have to make two of them - one for my victim, and one for her.


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

My first idea is in a pot…. O what could it be.


----------



## deadite_scholar (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

Saki.Girl said:


> A teaser my dear victim


OMG...as a massive Phantom fan, I am extremely jealous of your victim!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm making something with this!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

As I begin








As I begin planning packaging, I have a fun story to share about this box. I drew this picture and sent this box to my victim years ago. They then sent this box to their victim, and somehow, I was THAT persons victim and the box got sent back to me. Chances of me seeing this box again are slim, but I do hope it continues on its way, spreading Halloween joy to whomever it touches!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

a_granger said:


> Need to get a teaser out. Hmmmm........


Oh, I can hardly wait to see!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

a_granger said:


> Perhaps I should send you a new tome for your collection (if you weren't collecting before, you might be now) of magical books....hmmmmm. What shall I send...
> 
> View attachment 749076


This is cool!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> A teaser my dear victim
> View attachment 749079


Okay, so this is waaaay cool! I am always so jealous of your victims Saki.Girl. I have literally been hoping and dreaming for years, ever since I first saw you make amazing witch books and bottles. I have given up hope but this is so awesome that here I go dreaming again. How does that song go, “between the wheel of fortune and a twist of fate”? I am determined that next year I shall attempt to bribe Beth with chocolate. I know she likes chocolate. Does anyone know if she is bribable? If so, pm me, lets talk!



LadyGoats said:


> As I begin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is awesome, I love serendipity like that. Yes, here’s to the box continuing its journey carrying Halloween fun and memories. I also love the pumpkins you drew.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Lady Arsenic said:


> View attachment 749202
> 
> I'm making something with this!


I absolutely can not wait to see what you do with this‼‼


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

An actual teaser, now. My dear, sweet victim… I really hope you enjoy this.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

LadyGoats said:


> An actual teaser, now. My dear, sweet victim… I really hope you enjoy this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will love it!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Dear victim, (this message is for my victim only, everyone else stop reading here).

i have been going over your list. Truth be told, on a misty evening last week I ventured into a small, musty shop off a dark side street at the crossroads of the place where foreboding, dark shadows obscure the long faded signage. I’m sure you know the place I speak of? Anyway, I discovered something there that I think you must have.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> Okay, so this is waaaay cool! I am always so jealous of your victims Saki.Girl. I have literally been hoping and dreaming for years, ever sense I first saw you make amazing witch books and bottles. I have given up hope but this is so awesome that here I go dreaming again. How does that song go, “between the wheel of fortune and a twist of fate”? I am determined that next year I shall attempt to bribe Beth with chocolate. I know she likes chocolate. Does anyone know if she is bribable? If so, pm me, lets talk!


 i am honored that you want me for a reaper and you never know this could be your lucky year time will tell


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> Dear victim, (this message is for my victim only, everyone else stop reading here).
> 
> i have been going over your list. Truth be told, on a misty evening last week I ventured into a small, musty shop off a dark side street at the crossroads of the place where foreboding, dark shadows obscure the long faded signage. I’m sure you know the place I speak of? Anyway, I discovered something there that I think you must have.
> 
> View attachment 749215


Did you find my other half?!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

X-pired, chocolate always works for bribery!!!!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> i am honored that you want me for a reaper and you never know this could be your lucky year time will tell


i am afraid to get my hopes up!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> i am afraid to get my hopes up!


Saki’s like, one of the best Reapers ever… when you get to be your victim (which’s happen now that you’ve put it out to the universe), it’ll be everything you dreamed it would be!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

bethene said:


> X-pired, chocolate always works for bribery!!!!


i wish that i asked sooner‼


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

X-Pired said:


> I absolutely can not wait to see what you do with this‼‼


Me too!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> As I begin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We need to keep this box in circulation, everyone! If you get to be her Victim and get this box, save it so you can send it you your next Victim...and so on, and so on!! We will see who all it gets to and if we can get it back to LadyGoats, again!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> We need to keep this box in circulation, everyone! If you get to be her Victim and get this box, save it so you can send it you your next Victim...and so on, and so on!! We will see who all it gets to and if we can get it back to LadyGoats, again!


Maybe instead, we start a list of victims who’ve received it. I just wish I remember who I originally sent it to!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> Maybe instead, we start a list of victims who’ve received it. I just wish I remember who I originally sent it to!!


You could keep a list, or have everyone who gets it sign their screen name very small on the box, too. (Not by your pumpkin drawing, though...only your name should be signed there!)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> Saki’s like, one of the best Reapers ever… when you get to be your victim (which’s happen now that you’ve put it out to the universe), it’ll be everything you dreamed it would be!


Aww thank you .


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Another teaser


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

To tease or not to tease, that is the question.

And I have to pull out my reaper box and look for some goodies and supplies...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah, that's my dilemma too!!! Do I send a teaser??? Hmmm. Decisions decisions


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

To tease… for sure


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> Another teaser
> View attachment 749262


Holy smoke, this is sweet in the darkest sort of way. I want this! (said in a petulant voice while walking off to sulk like a little kid). I can’t tell you how much I want to be your victim! Okay, I’ll stop whining now and act like an adult. Well, at least I will give it a shot.


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

I’m finally home after traveling for a bit, and ready to work on a special project for my victim. Then, Sandwich decides to lay all over everything. Ever the helper. 🙄

(Yes, those materials are being transformed, and looks nothing like something special right now. 😁)


----------



## deadite_scholar (Aug 12, 2021)

One of the items I bought for my victim came in today. It's better than I thought. Kind of wishing I grabbed one for me, too.


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

a_granger said:


> Perhaps I should send you a new tome for your collection (if you weren't collecting before, you might be now) of magical books....hmmmmm. What shall I send...
> 
> View attachment 749076


I WANT! OOOOH maybe I am your lucky victim?! I if not, I am sure they will love it!


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

bethene said:


> X-pired, chocolate always works for bribery!!!!


I'll have to remember this. Are we talking any chocolate or do you have a particular favorite flavor/brand?

BTW bethene, how does the reap work for you? Do you just know who your reaper is?


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Teasers, teasers. We need more teasers! Ok...my teaser really was a teaser. The book box just keeps my ideas organized for me, but some small part of one item, just for you my victim, was peeking out of the picture. Now it's time for more plotting and planning. More to come. Heeheeeheehee


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I’m not getting a teaser out. My plan is to cut/glue the base of my big project tonight and assemble the rest tomorrow so I have time to get this packed up and shipped off before school starts. 









My eldest just came out and said I shouldn’t be using power tools in a skirt. Guess what I’ll doing… LOL!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lauralouthatswho said:


> View attachment 749296
> 
> I’m finally home after traveling for a bit, and ready to work on a special project for my victim. Then, Sandwich decides to lay all over everything. Ever the helper. 🙄
> 
> (Yes, those materials are being transformed, and looks nothing like something special right now. 😁)


KITTY!!! A Halloween colored one, at that! 💗🐾


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> I’m not getting a teaser out. My plan is to cut/glue the base of my big project tonight and assemble the rest tomorrow so I have time to get this packed up and shipped off before school starts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww, you look so pretty in your flowered skirt with your DEWALT saw! 
Curious as to what you are making...hmmm...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

a_granger said:


> Teasers, teasers. We need more teasers! Ok...my teaser really was a teaser. The book box just keeps my ideas organized for me, but some small part of one item, just for you my victim, was peeking out of the picture. Now it's time for more plotting and planning. More to come. Heeheeeheehee


Well, now I have to go back and look!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Dearest Victim, TEASER HINT: 
I have gone out to my magical gardens, collected some items, and got my witchy on to make your first homemade gift...


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

My dearest victim,one of your items transformation has begun...


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Dear victim, I've been busy...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Michael_Candles, I know who my reaper is. Don't know of any other way to do it! But am still always surprised by my gifts!!!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Wow so many of you are already soo far ahead of me! I am hoping that I am able to come up with some good ideas soon. I just love all the teasers I'm seeing on here!


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Working on a thing...


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> Working on a thing...
> View attachment 749354


That glue makes my librarian heart happy.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Love to see everyone having fun and, as always, the creativity (even the creativity in the teasers )
Didn't make it in on this one, but will be able to get in on the next one. In the meantime, I'll enjoy watching everyone else having fun! 🎃


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Dear victim I have started another project for you. Made good progress but much more to do


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

OMG, what wonderful teasers all of you are coming up with. I love everything and am very intrigued. Can hardly wait for reaps to be delivered to see pictures. I would be ecstatic if any one of you turns out to be my reaper. Lots of talent and imagination here for sure.

I have been planning and weighing options for my victim. So far this is what I have come up with.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Dear victim i am working on something that i am hoping you will like should have it finished this week and then hummm is it time to ship have i made you wait long enough hummmm


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

LadyGoats said:


> I’m not getting a teaser out. My plan is to cut/glue the base of my big project tonight and assemble the rest tomorrow so I have time to get this packed up and shipped off before school starts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am going to have to “woman up” and get ME one of those saws (hubby doesn’t have one).


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

What was in the pot ?!? Hhmmm….








Ideas are cooking….


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Shyra said:


> I am going to have to “woman up” and get ME one of those saws (hubby doesn’t have one).


My hubby doesn’t have one, either (and he’s not allowed to use my tools ).

Almost ready to ship!!! And then… “just one more thing”- I keep adding to my list! Dearest victim, I do hope you love it!


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

getting things done


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok dear victim I am ready to ship


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Another teaser my dear victim


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Saki you sneaky little reaper. I can't believe your ready to ship so fast!! And knowing what kind of awesomeness is waiting for your victim..wow. I wish I could say I was working at your speed.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Starting to feel like wrapping is the best part.

















Few more things to wrap (and one more to make tomorrow), and I’ll be with you, Saki. Just in time, class starts tomorrow <3


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

LadyGoats said:


> Starting to feel like wrapping is the best part.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks amazing already… I am hoping to finish and ship before schools starts as well. Still have a week but hoping to finish by th weekend! So excited!! 

Even my kids are waiting for the “special” package to arrive.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Saki.Girl is ready to ship and others are close? Kudos! I feel like I am way behind! I have been making progress though.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Saki.Girl said:


> Another teaser my dear victim
> View attachment 749486


I think it goes without saying that every one of us is hoping that Saki.Girl is our reaper. This is amazing!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

LadyGoats said:


> Starting to feel like wrapping is the best part.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can hardly wait to see what is in your lovely packaging. Nice!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am just in the starting a couple crafts... Once again Saki, and now Lady Goats putting me to shame!!#


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

I have stalked and plotted and planned....now it's time to put it all together. Soon my victim, you will be reaped! Muaah haa haa


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Only one thing to get supplies for since it seemed I had a bunch already. Then instead of having a hurricane party this weekend, I'll be crafting.


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

Plotting, pivoting, plotting, pivoting… 😈

Prep work has begun…


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

My dear victim tomorrow is the day your package will start on it journey to you. I hope you enjoy it all


----------



## deadite_scholar (Aug 12, 2021)

One more teaser. 

Can anyone guess what's inside the coffin?


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

deadite_scholar said:


> One more teaser.
> 
> Can anyone guess what's inside the coffin?
> View attachment 749538


My guess? Something amazing!


----------



## deadite_scholar (Aug 12, 2021)

LadyGoats said:


> My guess? Something amazing!


Well, hopefully it is. Never thought picking out gifts for complete strangers could be so stressful.

I'm still having a blast with it, though Hopefully my victim likes what I got.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

deadite_scholar said:


> One more teaser.
> 
> Can anyone guess what's inside the coffin?
> View attachment 749538


Hmmmm. Well, I guess it depends on how big the coffin is...
A full size coffin would be awful expensive 💵 to ship, so I can only think it's more likely to be a smaller coffin.
Vampire mouse?🐀
Vampire chipmunk?🐿
Vampire frog?🐸
Vampire fairy??🧚
Vampire bat???🦇

Maybe not a vampire at all? I certainly hope you didn't cut off the finger ☝ or ear 👂 of a known person of your Victim...nah, I don't think you'd do that...🤔

Maybe something sweeter...like chocolate?!?! 🍫🍬


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Dear victim to day is your day your goodies will be loaded onto a ups truck today and head your way . here is to everything making it there and nothing gets broken . may the UPS drivers be kind with your box of goodies


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

So excited we are about to see REAPS! Way to go getting things shipped so soon. Next weekend is Reaper Weekend with Witchful Thinking where (hopefully) we will be able to pull it all together for our victims, or at least have a good time trying  👻


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

*2021 MAIN SECRET REAPER links*

Just in case it is needed (as we're unpinning it):









2021 Big Reaper sign up and discussion thread


Here it is.. the main reaper of the year! I have a few new "rules" if you will! Only 2 un-altered dollar tree items. If used to create something unique, that is fine! But DO NOT load the box with them. Unless specifically asked for in their list. You must follow, at the very least, the spirit...




www.halloweenforum.com













2021 Big Reaper likes/dislikes thread


Heres where to post your list!!! Make it as DETAILED as possible!!! If it seems too detailed its probably good!! Also, give lots of choices for people. Some people have more access to stores/ thrift stores than others. So bear that in mine and make it easier for your reaper!




www.halloweenforum.com


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Yesterday it was soaking in the sun with 95 degree temperature and today it is baking in the oven.
I truly hope my victim will love it as it is my 1st.
Can’t wait to see all of them!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

So arts and crafts will have to wait. We have decided to evacuate from this hurricane.


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

I got a teaser! What a way to put a smile on my face on a very bleak looking day. Will open it when I get home.


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

farblefumble said:


> So arts and crafts will have to wait. We have decided to evacuate from this hurricane.


Be safe!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> Be safe!


2nd that!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

farblefumble said:


> So arts and crafts will have to wait. We have decided to evacuate from this hurricane.


Yikes stay safe, glad you are evacuating.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

farblefumble said:


> So arts and crafts will have to wait. We have decided to evacuate from this hurricane.


As the others have said...stay safe down there!! Thinking of everyone down south with you in the area!! 

(Can't wait to see your teaser!)


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

farblefumble said:


> So arts and crafts will have to wait. We have decided to evacuate from this hurricane.


Take care, stay safe, and looking forward to seeing your teaser!



Saki.Girl said:


> Another teaser my dear victim
> View attachment 749486


I love this! Everything you create is perfect for me. I went to your Etsy shop to see if I could purchase something like this and one of your embroidery on felt pieces with the classic movie theme, to no avail. Do you do custom orders? If I knew who your victim was I would be tempted to wait on their doorstep and make them a good offer for their reap when it was delivered.
I soooooo want to be your victim! I know I sound like a broken record, darn it. I can’t believe you have already shipped. You aren’t only good, you are quick too! I feel that you put me, a mere mortal, to shame!

And not to be rude, I will be grateful to whoever my reaper turns out to be and will love what I get but it’s just that I have admired Saki.Girl’s talents for years, and dreamed…

To my wonderful victim, I added something to your reap this afternoon. I’m almost ready to ship but want to visit one more place before I do. I’m hoping to get there this coming week so please be patient.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

deadite_scholar said:


> One more teaser.
> 
> Can anyone guess what's inside the coffin?
> View attachment 749538


A skeleton? Coffins are cool! They go with anything.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> Take care, stay safe, and looking forward to seeing your teaser!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol i actual do have some to put up for sale but i have not yet finishing up there final touches and waiting for some frames , but
like i said you never know it could be your lucky year  next week saki. girls victim will be reviled 

Thank you it is great to know people like the stuff i make


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Does anyone else keep saying “one more thing … o but one more thing”? I think I am all done cooking and baking but one more thing perhaps! I hope to send it out if not tomorrow by early this week.
So exciting!!!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

EVERYBODY near that hurricane be safe!!! And I hope everyone on the southeast coast around Tennessee is recovering well from all the flooding.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I have lousy luck. i’ve had my hopes up for years and now am afraid to hope. If you don’t mind please let me know when you get the final touches done.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shyra said:


> Does anyone else keep saying “one more thing … o but one more thing”? I think I am all done cooking and baking but one more thing perhaps! I hope to send it out if not tomorrow by early this week.
> So exciting!!!


Always one more thing, lol!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Always one more thing, lol!


I just taped up my boxes so I wouldn’t be tempted. DONE! Now onto school work..


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> I have lousy luck. i’ve had my hopes up for years and now am afraid to hope. If you don’t mind please let me know when you get the final touches done.


like i said this could be your year  for sure i will let you know when i am ready to post them up


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Farblefumble, so glad you are evacuating. 
Dear victim, I found something else for you today! I am hoping to ship next Saturday. Waiting for one more thing to arrive.


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

I opened my teaser! So fabulous! The postmark says Seattle...which... doesn't help at all. But I love it! It contained a recipe for a drink and a Norman Bates print. So wonderful!


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

Lol, I know! I kept double guessing what I would do. Finally I’m like, well I’ll just go with something I would like to get 🤣🤣


deadite_scholar said:


> Never thought picking out gifts for complete strangers could be so stressful.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

What a fun teaser, farblefumble!! Do let us know how the drink is, if you make it


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> like i said this could be your year  for sure i will let you know when i am ready to post them up


Okay, I hesitate to admit it but I am getting my hopes up. I do every reaper when you start crafting and creating and then again when you ship. If I’m not your lucky victim I will still enjoy seeing photos. And I then I will start send Bethene a monthly gift of chocolates and hope for the best next reaper.



LadyGoats said:


> I just taped up my boxes so I wouldn’t be tempted. DONE! Now onto school work..


Another great reap ready to ship? Can hardly wait to see what it is! Clearly I need tp pick up the pace and finish my victim’s reap! Soon! I will be traveling out of state on business the beginning of this week but hopefully by the coming weekend my dear victim. My goal is to ship before Labor Day.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> Okay, I hesitate to admit it but I am getting my hopes up. I do every reaper when you start crafting and creating and then again when you ship. If I’m not your lucky victim I will still enjoy seeing photos. And I then I will start send Bethene a monthly gift of chocolates and hope for the best next reaper.


 Reap will be delivered Wednesday, September 01 by End of Day then my victim will know who they are


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have 1 project done, working today on another!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Finally had a chance to look at the picture thread and all I can say is wow!! So impressed with all the creativity and teaser pics going on in here! Got me feeling so happy and excited to see the end results. Also watching the news and very worried for everyone in the path of the hurricane, hoping you are able to stay safe.

Feeling a little behind. Work of course got crazy right when I needed it not to and for whatever reason I am struggling with ideas a little this year (despite my victims likes being so similar to mine). Yesterday I finally had time to pull together all the things I had been slowly gathering for my victim and then go shopping in my garage and shed. Once I had it all in one place my..."I don't have enough ideas" quickly turned into "how the heck am I going to get all this done??" So turns out my process is running right on schedule-ha! Hoping you will like what I am cooking up for you dear victim!

SO excited for next weekend - I am going over to Spookerstar's house for our traditional Reaper Weekend where we spend all day and evening shopping and crafting for our victims and then stay up too late watching spooky movies while we drink wine, haunt the forum (reading and reveling in what everyone else is working on/posting) and talking before we get up and do it all again.


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

The box 📦 is sealed and ready for its magical journey. I am hoping to mail it out tomorrow.
Dear victim - I truly hope you like it. It was fun putting it together. 
Now my children will ask everyday if we have received our magical box!🎃


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Got back from vacation to a box in my mailbox. Thanks to my reaper.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Dear Victim,
Ive been shopping and crafting for you this weekend! I am not quite ready to ship yet, but hopefully soon….


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Here is a small teaser for my dear victim


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Finally had a chance to look at the picture thread and all I can say is wow!! So impressed with all the creativity and teaser pics going on in here! Got me feeling so happy and excited to see the end results. Also watching the news and very worried for everyone in the path of the hurricane, hoping you are able to stay safe.
> 
> Feeling a little behind. Work of course got crazy right when I needed it not to and for whatever reason I am struggling with ideas a little this year (despite my victims likes being so similar to mine). Yesterday I finally had time to pull together all the things I had been slowly gathering for my victim and then go shopping in my garage and shed. Once I had it all in one place my..."I don't have enough ideas" quickly turned into "how the heck am I going to get all this done??" So turns out my process is running right on schedule-ha! Hoping you will like what I am cooking up for you dear victim!
> 
> SO excited for next weekend - I am going over to Spookerstar's house for our traditional Reaper Weekend where we spend all day and evening shopping and crafting for our victims and then stay up too late watching spooky movies while we drink wine, haunt the forum (reading and reveling in what everyone else is working on/posting) and talking before we get up and do it all again.


You guys always sound like you have so much fun getting together for this!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shyra said:


> The box 📦 is sealed and ready for its magical journey. I am hoping to mail it out tomorrow.
> Dear victim - I truly hope you like it. It was fun putting it together.
> Now my children will ask everyday if we have received our magical box!🎃
> View attachment 749850
> View attachment 749851


Oh, I love when the boxes are decorated...the delivery people love it, too, lol. I know my lady I drop boxes off to at the post office gets a kick out of any boxes or cards I send out, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Loving the pictures starting to come in!! I REALLY need to get on it. This August has been the busiest August, ever, it seems, for me. I don't remember ever having to struggle to find time to work on Reaper projects or shop. I'm usually one of the first to send out...might be one of the last, this year. Ug. I know what I'm making, have the stuff all ready, now, covering my dining room table, I just need a dang minute to get to work!!!
Hmmm...I don't know if I have anything I can take a pic of to tease with...I'll have to think on it.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Witchful thinking, your crafting /wine drinking night sounds so much fun!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

People are shipping whoot that means we get to see picks soon of everyone's goodies I love seeing everyone's creativity


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Dear Victim - a magical package 📦 should arrive by the end of this week! 
Can’t wait to see pictures from everyone! 🎃


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

Witchful Thinking said:


> SO excited for next weekend - I am going over to Spookerstar's house for our traditional Reaper Weekend


This is just... everything! lol. What a FUN tradition you both have. Cheers to Halloween and spooky friends!


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

Two more friends to join my victims herd…









still needing to find a few more extras! Luckily it seems stores here have put out a lot more Halloween in the past few days! I was getting worried lol


----------



## NomadMik (Jun 17, 2016)

I’ve got some teasers for my victim!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Ooh Snickers that looks creepy and wonderful, cant wait to see what you are making. NamadMik I don't know that reference but makes me want to investigate more. 🧐


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Amazing job on the teasers everyone! As for my victim, I need about one more week.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

checked tracking to see if maybe they would be delivering my victims box today i am so excited for them to get it. but it is still scheduled for tomorrow so soon my dear victim soon


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

I ordered two teasers to be sent directly to my victim yesterday. One says it will arrive September 10th. The other one not until October 24th!!! Oh well, I will be sending more goodies to my victim soon so the one on the 24th will just be extra.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Snickers said:


> Lol, I know! I kept double guessing what I would do. Finally I’m like, well I’ll just go with something I would like to get 🤣🤣


I completely get this and am doing the exact same thing right now!!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Finally had a chance to look at the picture thread and all I can say is wow!! So impressed with all the creativity and teaser pics going on in here! Got me feeling so happy and excited to see the end results. Also watching the news and very worried for everyone in the path of the hurricane, hoping you are able to stay safe.
> 
> Feeling a little behind. Work of course got crazy right when I needed it not to and for whatever reason I am struggling with ideas a little this year (despite my victims likes being so similar to mine). Yesterday I finally had time to pull together all the things I had been slowly gathering for my victim and then go shopping in my garage and shed. Once I had it all in one place my..."I don't have enough ideas" quickly turned into "how the heck am I going to get all this done??" So turns out my process is running right on schedule-ha! Hoping you will like what I am cooking up for you dear victim!
> 
> SO excited for next weekend - I am going over to Spookerstar's house for our traditional Reaper Weekend where we spend all day and evening shopping and crafting for our victims and then stay up too late watching spooky movies while we drink wine, haunt the forum (reading and reveling in what everyone else is working on/posting) and talking before we get up and do it all again.


Oh how I wish I did something like this!! Sounds so fun! Enjoy


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Snickers said:


> Two more friends to join my victims herd…
> View attachment 749937
> 
> 
> still needing to find a few more extras! Luckily it seems stores here have put out a lot more Halloween in the past few days! I was getting worried lol


I work at Spirit and we just started getting things in on a more regular basis!! Ready to stock up!!


----------



## lgaj (Oct 28, 2018)

A teaser for my dear victim.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

well dear victim i just check tracking and it still says on it way ugh not out for delivery will check it a bit later but not sure if there day they said of today is happening today or not hopefully it will say out for delivery next time i check it


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh Saki excited to see the reap you sent, this is the best part - all the photos!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Spookerstar said:


> Oh Saki excited to see the reap you sent, this is the best part - all the photos!


i know i just love seeing what people come up with it is so much fun now ups man get my rap out for delivery there are people waiting lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Those magical word OUR FOR DELIVERY whoot dear victim today is your day whoot


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> Those magical word OUR FOR DELIVERY whoot dear victim today is your day whoot


I just got home from a business trip. I passed a UPS on my way in and was soooooooo hoping to find a reap on my doorstep but alas, it wasn’t to be. Darn it!!! Drats!!! 😩😩😩 I knew I shouldn‘t have gotten my hopes up. Maybe next year. Whom ever your very lucky victim turns out to be I hope they post photos asap so we can drool over their treasures and good fortune.



lgaj said:


> View attachment 750042
> 
> 
> A teaser for my dear victim.


That looks so cool! It’s good to see that reaps will arriving on doorsteps soon. I’m looking forward to seeing all the goodies that folks receive.

As for my victim, I will be working on finishing your reap this afternoon.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> I just got home from a business trip. I passed a UPS on my way in and was soooooooo hoping to find a reap on my doorstep but alas, it wasn’t to be. Darn it!!! Drats!!! 😩😩😩 I knew I shouldn‘t have gotten my hopes up. Maybe next year. Whom ever your very lucky victim turns out to be I hope they post photos asap so we can drool over their treasures and good fortune.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


keep the faith package is still out for delivery  it still could be you


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok go check your front door delivered whoot
Wednesday, September 01 *at 3:34 P.M.* *at Front Door*


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Not my door 😩


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

O My Halloween!!!! I received something but not sure who it is from! My kids were soooooooooo excited!!!!! I am beyond thrilled and so very thankful to whoever my reaper was.














We were all jumping up and down and my little one was excited to open the boxes. So once again, I am so thankful to my reaper!!! Love it all! 🖤🖤🖤🎃👻💀


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> ok go check your front door delivered whoot
> Wednesday, September 01 *at 3:34 P.M.* *at Front Door*


It was me (adult, mature man acting like six year old kid jumping up and down squealing). It is my lucky year! I will post photos as soon as I can but suffice it to say that my reap is amazing and exceeded my wildest dreams. Thank you Saki.Girl!🎃🎃🎃🎃‼‼‼‼‼


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shyra said:


> O My Halloween!!!! I received something but not sure who it is from! My kids were soooooooooo excited!!!!! I am beyond thrilled and so very thankful to whoever my reaper was.
> View attachment 750119
> View attachment 750120
> We were all jumping up and down and my little one was excited to open the boxes. So once again, I am so thankful to my reaper!!! Love it all! 🖤🖤🖤🎃👻💀


Great reap!! Cool that you got a set of two reapers! Do they have robes or such that hang down long? Love the little spell book, too. Hopefully, your reaper will reveal themselves to you, soon.


----------



## Cinnabear (Aug 16, 2016)

I think I have gathered all the stuff for my box - now if I just had a box . . . oh well, gives me an excuse to go shopping again. (Better look for a big box)


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

WitchyKitty said:


> Great reap!! Cool that you got a set of two reapers! Do they have robes or such that hang down long? Love the little spell book, too. Hopefully, your reaper will reveal themselves to you, soon.


yes! The reapers have robes that hang down. I am so excited about my cauldron …needed one so bad too.Can’t wait to try the spray foam and lights to make it look like burning 🔥 coal!
So very happy !!! My children are thrilled as well!


----------



## deadite_scholar (Aug 12, 2021)

The last item for my victim came in today. Just need to get a box and get these things on their way.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shyra said:


> yes! The reapers have robes that hang down. I am so excited about my cauldron …needed one so bad too.Can’t wait to try the spray foam and lights to make it look like burning 🔥 coal!
> So very happy !!! My children are thrilled as well!


Awesome!
Yours looks like the cauldron I have...I have always wanted to try making the hot coals, too! I hope yours turns out great!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Loving all the pics, both teasers and reaps, alike! I can't wait to see more!


----------



## NomadMik (Jun 17, 2016)

Another teaser for my victim.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh Shyra what a wonderful REAP! What a creepy face looking out of the top of the cauldron. I love those cut outs and lenticular. Great job reaper, cant wait to find out who you are.

X-Pired you are cracking me up. It is like you won the lotto but you are not sharing with us. Can't wait to see how Saki spoiled you.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

NomadMik said:


> Another teaser for my victim.
> 
> View attachment 750229


What a fantastic teaser!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Yes, I did win the lottery‼‼‼🖤🖤🖤🖤🖤🖤🖤 Thank you to Saki.Girl for a reap that dreams are made of. Saki.Girl, your talent and generosity blows me away. My reap arrived a bit damaged but nothing that can’t be repaired. It may take more than one post for all of the photos.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

More of my reap! My photographs do not do Saki.Girl’s amazing art justice. Suffice it to say that my reap is even better than the photos!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Here are a few of the pages inside my journal. Yes, it is most definitely my lucky year‼‼‼


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i am so mad your box was trashed and someone got into it in all my years of reaps there is stuff missing I made you a vampire kit that was in a wood chest the Bible and rosemary were in it with a hoke water bottle I made and potion bottles
There was a witch kit that the little scoup was in that had a embroidery bag with Wand I made there was a bat candle and a metal bat i am pissed there was a metal bat that hangs i am so mad right now i will be sending you another rap


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> Here are a few of the pages inside my journal. Yes, it is most definitely my lucky year‼‼‼
> 
> View attachment 750257
> View attachment 750258
> ...


Very nice reap!! The journal pages are beautiful, as are the framed embroidered pieces and towels. Love the mixing spoons and those candies are so yummy.
You got lots of fun little items, too!
Hopefully, you can easily glue the fingers back on your skeleton hand holders!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> i am so mad your box bot trashed in all my years of reaps and there is stuff missing I made you a vampire kit that was in a wood chest the Bible and rosemary were in it with a hoke water bottle I made and potion bottles
> There was a witch kit that the little scout was in that had a embroidery bag with Wand I made there was a bat candle and a metal bat i am pussed


Oh no! I saw the few items that were broken, but looked like they could be easily fixed...I didn't realize there were multiple items missing, though! Can anything be done? Contact the delivery company? I'd be furious, too. Thank goodness many of the lovely items you worked hard on, that X-pired saw teasers of and loved so much, made it intact!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> i am so mad your box was trashed and someone got into it in all my years of reaps there is stuff missing I made you a vampire kit that was in a wood chest the Bible and rosemary were in it with a hoke water bottle I made and potion bottles
> There was a witch kit that the little scoup was in that had a embroidery bag with Wand I made there was a bat candle and a metal bat i am pissed there was a metal bat that hangs i am so mad right now i will be sending you another rap


Oh, please don't send anything more. This wasn't your fault and you sent so much. While I am disappointed about the missing items, the remainging ones are so super cool and I am thrilled with them. Please don't worry yourself, it is enough. And the broken items can be repaired.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Oh no! I saw the few items that were broken, but looked like they could be easily fixed...I didn't realize there were multiple items missing, though! Can anything be done? Contact the delivery company? I'd be furious, too. Thank goodness many of the lovely items you worked hard on, that X-pired saw teasers of and loved so much, made it intact!


Yes, my sentiments exactly. The important things are fine. And yes, I think I can repair everything.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Saki.Girl said:


> i am so mad your box was trashed and someone got into it in all my years of reaps there is stuff missing I made you a vampire kit that was in a wood chest the Bible and rosemary were in it with a hoke water bottle I made and potion bottles
> There was a witch kit that the little scoup was in that had a embroidery bag with Wand I made there was a bat candle and a metal bat i am pissed there was a metal bat that hangs i am so mad right now i will be sending you another rap





X-Pired said:


> Yes, I did win the lottery‼‼‼🖤🖤🖤🖤🖤🖤🖤 Thank you to Saki.Girl for a reap that dreams are made of. Saki.Girl, your talent and generosity blows me away. My reap arrived a bit damaged but nothing that can’t be repaired. It may take more than one post for all of the photos.
> 
> View attachment 750245
> 
> ...


WTH, this sucks! I would be upset. Actually, I am upset for you both. I love the items that you received expared! I hope all of the rest of the reaps arrive intact. It’s a crappy year for shipping.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Shyra said:


> O My Halloween!!!! I received something but not sure who it is from! My kids were soooooooooo excited!!!!! I am beyond thrilled and so very thankful to whoever my reaper was.
> View attachment 750119
> View attachment 750120
> We were all jumping up and down and my little one was excited to open the boxes. So once again, I am so thankful to my reaper!!! Love it all! 🖤🖤🖤🎃👻💀


Cool reap! Who can't use a cauldron full of ghouls? Love the creepy Victorian photo too!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> Oh, please don't send anything more. This wasn't your fault and you sent so much. While I am disappointed about the missing items, the remainging ones are so super cool and I am thrilled with them. Please don't worry yourself, it is enough. And the broken items can be repaired.


you will be getting another box because this is not acceptable to me and that is how i roll.  
I


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Are those witch hazel & poison towels?! Awesome! X-pired, Saki was my Grimmy last year, & I still have everything out on display/wear the jewelry/ use my towels! You are lucky!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Are those witch hazel & poison towels?! Awesome! X-pired, Saki was my Grimmy last year, & I still have everything out on display/wear the jewelry/ use my towels! You are lucky!


they are cloth napkins  

aww that makes me happy you have things out and ware the jewelry


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh X-Pired you really did win the lottery!!! In all the years I have participated in Reaper I have never heard of a shipping company getting into a box and taking stuff. I wonder if they crushed it and just didn't get all the things back in or they were too damaged. Saki who did you use? USPS or UPS? 
Saki you are such an artist, I love those napkins, framed art, and the fabric art. Also how do you find these amazing little things like the scoop, reptile eyes and coffin? 
Nailed it! (even with some things missing)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Spookerstar said:


> Oh X-Pired you really did win the lottery!!! In all the years I have participated in Reaper I have never heard of a shipping company getting into a box and taking stuff. I wonder if they crushed it and just didn't get all the things back in or they were too damaged. Saki who did you use? USPS or UPS?
> Saki you are such an artist, I love those napkins, framed art, and the fabric art. Also how do you find these amazing little things like the scoop, reptile eyes and coffin?
> Nailed it! (even with some things missing)


I used ups I have never had this happen and am hot about it 
As for they eyes I made those 
The little scoup I bought off Amazon for the witch kits I make that his is missing


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

You know..it’s hard shopping for strangers. 🤡


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

So sorry this happened! UPS needs to be told!!

X-pired, you didn't even need to bribe me with chocolate!!😂😂😂


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

This is where everyone ran off too! Waiting on an item I purchased crafted 7 items. Going to try to craft a few more this weekend of a different sort and add maybe hopefully tonight get to making the few sorta crafts ideas I had. Victim its coming along. I hope to spoil you rotten.


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

DOUBLE TEASE -
I did a tease, but there are no pictures 😈 That’ll be up to my victim to decide, when they get it.

Loving all the pictures of victims getting Reaped! So sorry to hear about the damaged delivery, so so frustrating! There’s gotta be a good spell for that around here somewhere…


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I got my first halloween card of the season, and it's a teaser! Woohoo!






















I love the wax seal!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Dear victim, I thought I would be ready to ship this Saturday, but I may be a little while longer - I found 2 more things I must go and get for you! Patience, patience.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> I got my first halloween card of the season, and it's a teaser! Woohoo!
> View attachment 750299
> View attachment 750300
> View attachment 750301
> ...


That's a funny card and a really cool wax seal!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey, I just wanted to squeeze in a quick post over here to remind people that bethene is taking sign ups for the second reaper! It's a fun one to take part in, if you can, especially because more Halloween merchandise is usually available in stores. If you missed this reaper, or had fun and want to do another, get over there and join in! 🎃


----------



## beautifulwickedness (Jun 2, 2021)

Is this where I post my pics from my Reaper??????


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

YES!!!! We're ready!! What did you get?


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Are those witch hazel & poison towels?! Awesome! X-pired, Saki was my Grimmy last year, & I still have everything out on display/wear the jewelry/ use my towels! You are lucky!


They are cloth napkins. I love them and will use them all year. I will use everything all year. I have a two story home with a huge spiral stairwell where the vintage movie quotes in the photo frames will go permanently. I'm so excited over my reap!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Spookerstar said:


> Oh X-Pired you really did win the lottery!!! In all the years I have participated in Reaper I have never heard of a shipping company getting into a box and taking stuff. I wonder if they crushed it and just didn't get all the things back in or they were too damaged. Saki who did you use? USPS or UPS?
> Saki you are such an artist, I love those napkins, framed art, and the fabric art. Also how do you find these amazing little things like the scoop, reptile eyes and coffin?
> Nailed it! (even with some things missing)


I called the local UPS hub and the guy basically said the same thing you did. Yes, Saki is an amazing artist. I adore everything she sent. I did win the lottery!!!!!


----------



## beautifulwickedness (Jun 2, 2021)

My reaper was AMAZING! I got EVERYTHING! Tons of amazingly made items, which I LOVE! @LadyGoats outdid herself and I was so happy that I got a little weepy. This has made my year. I got so many things I loved and wanted. So many witchy things! My Boo Kitty tried to steal all my gifts but I won in the end. Even my card is art-worthy! 




  








IMG_3681.jpg




__
beautifulwickedness


__
Sep 3, 2021












  








IMG_3679.jpg




__
beautifulwickedness


__
Sep 3, 2021












  








IMG_3678.jpg




__
beautifulwickedness


__
Sep 3, 2021












  








IMG_3677.jpg




__
beautifulwickedness


__
Sep 3, 2021












  








IMG_3676.jpg




__
beautifulwickedness


__
Sep 3, 2021












  








IMG_3670.jpg




__
beautifulwickedness


__
Sep 3, 2021












  








IMG_3671.jpg




__
beautifulwickedness


__
Sep 3, 2021












  








IMG_3672.jpg




__
beautifulwickedness


__
Sep 3, 2021












  








IMG_3673.jpg




__
beautifulwickedness


__
Sep 3, 2021












  








IMG_3667.jpg




__
beautifulwickedness


__
Sep 3, 2021












  








GhostPillow.jpg




__
beautifulwickedness


__
Sep 3, 2021












  








IMG_3669.jpg




__
beautifulwickedness


__
Sep 3, 2021




Silhouettes of these included for me to DIY!










  








IMG_3668.jpg




__
beautifulwickedness


__
Sep 3, 2021


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

beautifulwickedness said:


> My reaper was AMAZING! I got EVERYTHING! Tons of amazingly made items, which I LOVE! @LadyGoats outdid herself and I was so happy that I got a little weepy. This has made my year. I got so many things I loved and wanted. So many witchy things! My Boo Kitty tried to steal all my gifts but I won in the end. Even my card is art-worthy!


Thanks for your sweet message! I’m glad everything made it safely and in-tact. Enjoy!! xoxo


----------



## lgaj (Oct 28, 2018)

Shyra said:


> O My Halloween!!!! I received something but not sure who it is from! My kids were soooooooooo excited!!!!! I am beyond thrilled and so very thankful to whoever my reaper was. We were all jumping up and down and my little one was excited to open the boxes. So once again, I am so thankful to my reaper!!! Love it all! 🖤🖤🖤🎃👻💀


Time to reveal myself. I'm your reaper and you've actually got one more box coming next week. Can't wait to see what you think!


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

lgaj said:


> Time to reveal myself. I'm your reaper and you've actually got one more box coming next week. Can't wait to see what you think!


o my Halloweens!!!! Thank you sooooo much for everything! We (my family especially my kids) were sooo sooo excited to receive the boxes and everything inside. Even my hubby was impressed. No need to send more but I am thrilled! 
So once again- thank you very much and we appreciate it all! Can’t wait to get my Halloween weekend projects started this weekend! 🎃👻🖤💀


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

beautifulwickedness said:


> My reaper was AMAZING! I got EVERYTHING! Tons of amazingly made items, which I LOVE! @LadyGoats outdid herself and I was so happy that I got a little weepy. This has made my year. I got so many things I loved and wanted. So many witchy things! My Boo Kitty tried to steal all my gifts but I won in the end. Even my card is art-worthy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great reap!! Very cool to send diy projects, as well! Love that black and white pumpkin, the skull spoon and keys, the cute ghost pillow, silhouette frame...and your kitty!!!


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

O Dear Victim - I hope the magical box made it safe!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow!! I am having so much fun looking at everyone's reaps!!! I love the thoughtfulness and creativity!!!

My box is almost ready to go. Need to get a couple smaller goodies!!! By the time I get that it will be after the holiday. But it's coming!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow BeautifulWickedness! I love everything & your kitty is beautiful!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I had the best intentions this week, but work and one of my neighbors (not you SpookerStar!) Took up a lot of time I was planning on using to finish nearly everything. Something I ordered will arrive on Monday, so hopefully I can finish & pack by Tuesday. Thinking of you victim!🎃🖤🎃☠


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Dear sweet victim, here are some more teasers for you! (no, the cat will not be in your box, sorry)


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

This is my favorite part of the season - looking at everyone’s pictures. Great job everyone!!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> Dear sweet victim, here are some more teasers for you! (no, the cat will not be in your box, sorry)


Aww,but I would love the cat!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Goth Kitty Lady- I promise I would take excellent care of the kitty if he were in the box! Also, the Estes Park news clipping is _ interesting......_


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> Dear sweet victim, here are some more teasers for you! (no, the cat will not be in your box, sorry)
> View attachment 750400
> View attachment 750401
> View attachment 750402


That is one cool cat! I would be extremely happy with a cat from my reaper.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The kitty doesn't come in the box?? {{insert sad face here}}


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I got a teaser from my reaper! 🎃🎃 Some spider webbing (very necessary since I adopted some giant spiders), Halloween stickers for card making and my first Halloween card of the season!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I have had a crazy couple of weeks. Missed so much here. Sandwich is so adorable. Dear victim I spent a chunk of money and really hope you like what I send. It's been a dream of mine to make these projects. Can't wait for you to see them


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

I want a kitty! Ignore the sneezing and mild swelling and itching. Definately not a problem.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

HallowPumpkin said:


> I want a kitty! Ignore the sneezing and mild swelling and itching. Definately not a problem.


Yep!!!!!!! I get where you are coming from!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ladyfrog said:


> I got a teaser from my reaper! 🎃🎃 Some spider webbing (very necessary since I adopted some giant spiders), Halloween stickers for card making and my first Halloween card of the season!
> View attachment 750440
> View attachment 750441
> View attachment 750442
> View attachment 750445


Stickers!!!!


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Dearest Victim I attempted a new craft and it came out quite well. My sorta crafts are complete. And I may do some bonus stuff this weekend if it doesn't seem like too much trouble. But basically I'll be ready to ship as soon as I pack everything.


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

I made something for my victim that didn't turn out exactly the way I wanted.....I hope my victim likes it better than I do.
Worried about packaging now. Don't want it to get broken, especially since its the main gift.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

A little teaser for my victim


----------



## NomadMik (Jun 17, 2016)

Some of my items for my Secret Reaper project have not arrived yet. I will hopefully be able to send out my gift by the 13th.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

NomadMik said:


> Some of my items for my Secret Reaper project have not arrived yet. I will hopefully be able to send out my gift by the 13th.


If not, I'm sure your Victim will understand and wait for you to ship...just let bethene know if you end up having to be late so she can give your Victim a heads up. With shipping the way it has been, lately, it happens. Here's to hoping your items come on time, though!


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

WitchyKitty said:


> If not, I'm sure your Victim will understand and wait for you to ship...just let bethene know if you end up having to be late so she can give your Victim a heads up. With shipping the way it has been, lately, it happens. Here's to hoping your items come on time, though!


Yeah was surprised how fast my purchased gift got to me. I ordered it a bit late. (Everything usually gets held up on me somewhere. Usually in the midwest but...)


----------



## lgaj (Oct 28, 2018)

I've heard no word from my reaper, not even a teaser and bethene hasn't heard from them either. I don't mind getting something late rather than nothing at all. 😟


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lgaj said:


> I've heard no word from my reaper, not even a teaser and bethene hasn't heard from them either. I don't mind getting something late rather than nothing at all. 😟


Some people don't do teasers and some don't talk on the forum, much...or they could have something going on (hopefully, all is well with them)...it doesn't necessarily mean they won't send your box of goodies. Just hang in there, we still have a lot of time! 🎃
Also, if, for some reason, a reaper doesn't send something, we always have Reascue Reapers who will! No one goes without a box of Halloween fun!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

LadyGoats said:


> To tease… for sure


I've. been drooling over the glowforge


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

lgaj said:


> I've heard no word from my reaper, not even a teaser and bethene hasn't heard from them either. I don't mind getting something late rather than nothing at all.


I’m going to second what WitchyKitty said. It’s not even close to time for concern - but I get the anticipation! We don’t all send teasers, and the shipping deadline is quite a ways away. Deep breath, worry not 
@Gothikren - I still drool over it.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

NomadMik said:


> Some of my items for my Secret Reaper project have not arrived yet. I will hopefully be able to send out my gift by the 13th.


I hear you on that one! I had to ask a seller yesterday if they planned on shipping out my order! It got dropped off yesterday so I’m crossing my fingers it gets here fast. Ugh.



lgaj said:


> I've heard no word from my reaper, not even a teaser and bethene hasn't heard from them either. I don't mind getting something late rather than nothing at all. 😟


I agree with WitchyKitty. I haven’t received a teaser and/or box BUT I haven’t sent out a teaser/box myself..mainly because I’m overthinking/second guessing all my ideas/purchases.💀 ( Sorry Victim..it really is coming....🎃)


----------



## CarterTarterSauce (Aug 2, 2017)

So I am a little late starting because it is my first reaper event! But here is a teaser for my victim😁❤


----------



## CarterTarterSauce (Aug 2, 2017)

And the tracking!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

my dear victim xpaird since you all ready know i m your reaper 
your 2 box is going to be on its way fingers crossed no one steels from it or smashes it  coming USPS this time


----------



## deadite_scholar (Aug 12, 2021)

My reaper gift is all packed and ready to ship out today or Tuesday. Really hoping my victim appreciates the items I included.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

CarterTarterSauce said:


> And the tracking!!!


Hey, that’s my zip code!! <3


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Teaser for my victim...


----------



## CarterTarterSauce (Aug 2, 2017)

And maybe....just maybe I forgot a little something! Two packages heading to my victim🎃


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I am loving all of the pictures and teasers! My victim’s reap has shipped. Stay tuned!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Dear victim, I will be packing up your box tonight! Post office wont be open again until Tuesday though. Then it will be on its way


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Another teaser for you, dear Victim.. almost ready to box up and send, just waiting on one last item which arrives on Wednesday.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Pretty!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

In the whirlwind lead up to my Reaper Weekend I got behind on the the thread. Just finally caught up...LOVING the reaps and teaser picks. Just devastated for you Saki regarding the mysterious UPS reaper thief. But I rejoiced when I saw you finally got a Saki reap X-Pired!

Wish everyone could experience a Reaper Weekend at Spookerstar's! She is the most amazing host...I arrived to some wonderful decor, lemon poppy seed tombstones and the perfect summer jack o'lantern!! GraveyardQueen surprised us with a special delivery---Phantom wine! Then my Dad stopped by to bring us gifts he had made for us for the weekend. Our reaper excitement is contagious!

We even got a visit from Lady Arsenic walking her sweet kitty while we sat out on the deck sipping margaritas and making devious plans for our victims. I got to see a picture of one of the things she is working on and am so excited for her victim!

Even bedtime was a surprise when i went to my room to discover Trick r Treat towels and Haunted Mansion bedding! All of this is getting the Halloween juices flowing and we worked extra hard on our projects all day for you dear victims. There is a little teaser pick at the end of the below for you dear victim!! More crafting tomorrow...now we are settling in for some spooky viewing and a rest.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Spookerstar & her husband always put out the best spread! I'm so lucky to have them as neighbors. Just call me Kramer. Hermione & I trespass daily over there, she loves that tree! Always great to see you Witchfulthinking, your victim is gonna be so happy! The teaser you posted is amazing! You should think about doing a tutorial!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

A verbal teaser for my victim: 
My pharmacy skills came in handy with that hair gel!
Go figure that one out! 
Next year who ever you are, you're getting pillows!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

That drink looks so delicious! 😍All looks fun & great!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> A verbal teaser for my victim:
> My pharmacy skills came in handy with that hair gel!
> Go figure that one out!
> Next year who ever you are, you're getting pillows!


I love pillows...
The hair gel still has me intrigued.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Witchful Thinking said:


> In the whirlwind lead up to my Reaper Weekend I got behind on the the thread. Just finally caught up...LOVING the reaps and teaser picks. Just devastated for you Saki regarding the mysterious UPS reaper thief. But I rejoiced when I saw you finally got a Saki reap X-Pired!
> 
> Wish everyone could experience a Reaper Weekend at Spookerstar's! She is the most amazing host...I arrived to some wonderful decor, lemon poppy seed tombstones and the perfect summer jack o'lantern!! GraveyardQueen surprised us with a special delivery---Phantom wine! Then my Dad stopped by to bring us gifts he had made for us for the weekend. Our reaper excitement is contagious!
> 
> ...


Love that Headless Horseman pillow!!!! 
It all looked great!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok just a few more before bed since I can't post what we were actually working on today! the bathroom was transformed with a new shower curtain and reaper towels. And look at our frightening dinner....aka chicken cordon bleu (skull shaped) with black rice, roasted cauliflower and a tasty white sauce (yes those are spooky plates).


----------



## NomadMik (Jun 17, 2016)

Here is the third teaser for my victim. 💀


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Halloeve55 said:


> View attachment 750508
> Teaser for my victim...


Awe cute little toes!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Witchful Thinking said:


> In the whirlwind lead up to my Reaper Weekend I got behind on the the thread. Just finally caught up...LOVING the reaps and teaser picks. Just devastated for you Saki regarding the mysterious UPS reaper thief. But I rejoiced when I saw you finally got a Saki reap X-Pired!
> 
> Wish everyone could experience a Reaper Weekend at Spookerstar's! She is the most amazing host...I arrived to some wonderful decor, lemon poppy seed tombstones and the perfect summer jack o'lantern!! GraveyardQueen surprised us with a special delivery---Phantom wine! Then my Dad stopped by to bring us gifts he had made for us for the weekend. Our reaper excitement is contagious!
> 
> ...


This is amazing!! All of it!!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

NomadMik said:


> Here is the third teaser for my victim. 💀
> 
> View attachment 750608
> You


You can just send that to me


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I am loving all of these teasers!!! I am still working on a project for my dear victim, but it will be done on time to ship by the shipping date. It requires me to work outside and it’s been close to or over 100 here everyday so….I’ve been sweating a lot. 😂


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

NomadMik said:


> Here is the third teaser for my victim. 💀
> 
> View attachment 750608


Whoa that is gorgeous!!! Can't wait to see the whole thing!!



Holly Haunter said:


> I am loving all of these teasers!!! I am still working on a project for my dear victim, but it will be done on time to ship by the shipping date. It requires me to work outside and it’s been close to or over 100 here everyday so….I’ve been sweating a lot. 😂


Ooof that is miserable! You are a dedicated Reaper!

Loving all the work and teasers. I think I saw a bunch of people saying they were about ready to ship. Can't wait to see the reaps!

Whoa this looks gorgeous!!! I can't wait to see the whole thing!


----------



## beautifulwickedness (Jun 2, 2021)

WitchyKitty said:


> Great reap!! Very cool to send diy projects, as well! Love that black and white pumpkin, the skull spoon and keys, the cute ghost pillow, silhouette frame...and your kitty!!!


Thank you! My reaper was amazing! So is my kitty... most of the time


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

NomadMik, I love it, you'll have to tell us if it's made or bought!


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

Got my teaser and framed it immediately! Love it







!!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Woa! Looks like the pumpkin head on the left is also in the background! Long lost family photo?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Hmmmm.....last piece of the puzzle arrived early. It may not work. Ponderings, queries & vexes, what to do now?


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

Lining things up and knocking ‘em down. It’s getting crazy productive up in here. Thank goodness for a long weekend!!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

My dear Victim..... You have something coming from Amazon that will hopefully be there by Tuesday. In addition I got a little too excited and you have 2 boxes being dropped off at the post office on Tuesday.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Well Vic, I think I made it work. It's been quite an adventure for me, and I'm going to call it done. After it dries I'll do the wrapping & boxing. Seems like just yesterday we were getting started with the party in the bushes, & now the hard part is over. Now it's the easy part, just watch the thread for all the amazing things everyone comes up with. Cheers everyone!🥂


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Gothikren great boxes & cute kitty! You can't have one without the other!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I love seeing all the gifts, but what I really enjoy is seeing all the fur babies!!!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Well Vic, I think I made it work. It's been quite an adventure for me, and I'm going to call it done. After it dries I'll do the wrapping & boxing. Seems like just yesterday we were getting started with the party in the bushes, & now the hard part is over. Now it's the easy part, just watch the thread for all the amazing things everyone comes up with. Cheers everyone!🥂


Eeee can't wait to see what all you decided on!!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

I was reaped!!! Thank you SO much to Shyra!!! What an awesome package to come home to!! I got the spell book from Hocus Pocus - which she made it so I can write recipes in it and use as a cookbook!! Also got gorgeous potion bottles with black and purple flowers, creepy cloth, spider webs and super cute spider lights! Thank you so much again!!!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Gothikren great boxes & cute kitty! You can't have one without the other!





Lady Arsenic said:


> Gothikren great boxes & cute kitty! You can't have one without the other!


Thanks her name is Thistle and she is spoiled rotten because she is blind in oneeye and needed extra attention as a rescue kitten who had trouble thriving so I had to hand feed her by syringe. It doesn't stop her from being super nosy and getting into everything now.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

hostesswiththemostess said:


> I was reaped!!! Thank you SO much to Shyra!!! What an awesome package to come home to!! I got the spell book from Hocus Pocus - which she made it so I can write recipes in it and use as a cookbook!! Also got gorgeous potion bottles with black and purple flowers, creepy cloth, spider webs and super cute spider lights! Thank you so much again!!!
> View attachment 750649
> View attachment 750652
> View attachment 750653
> View attachment 750654


This is a stunning reap! Awesome job, shyra!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Gothikren said:


> My dear Victim..... You have something coming from Amazon that will hopefully be there by Tuesday. In addition I got a little too excited and you have 2 boxes being dropped off at the post office on Tuesday.
> View attachment 750631


Can't wait to see what you send...and I love your kitty!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lil Spook said:


> Got my teaser and framed it immediately! Love it
> View attachment 750612
> !!!


Very cool, the frame looks great for that pic!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> I love seeing all the gifts, but what I really enjoy is seeing all the fur babies!!!!


So do I!!!!!! 
More fur baby pics!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

hostesswiththemostess said:


> I was reaped!!! Thank you SO much to Shyra!!! What an awesome package to come home to!! I got the spell book from Hocus Pocus - which she made it so I can write recipes in it and use as a cookbook!! Also got gorgeous potion bottles with black and purple flowers, creepy cloth, spider webs and super cute spider lights! Thank you so much again!!!
> View attachment 750649
> View attachment 750652
> View attachment 750653
> View attachment 750654


Awesome awesome book!!!!!
Great reap!


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

Love the color of those purple flowers! Beautiful


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Gothikren that is a GREAT story!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Hostesseswiththemostess those flowers are beautiful, I love the black potion bottles, great creepy cloth! Great reap, well done Shyra!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Spookerstar, I'll send over some pictures tomorrow that you can share with Witchfulthinking!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

hostesswiththemostess said:


> I was reaped!!! Thank you SO much to Shyra!!! What an awesome package to come home to!! I got the spell book from Hocus Pocus - which she made it so I can write recipes in it and use as a cookbook!! Also got gorgeous potion bottles with black and purple flowers, creepy cloth, spider webs and super cute spider lights! Thank you so much again!!!
> View attachment 750649
> View attachment 750652
> View attachment 750653
> View attachment 750654


whoa——you made that Shyra!?! Amazing! Those flowers are so beautiful too! Good job!


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Glad I'm not the only one still working on stuff. I was planning a craft but the main object of the craft is proving...very hard to find. I think I need to go thrift store hunting. I didn't think it was going to be this hard since it's a common object...but go figure.

I also need to find a little trinket or two to add in with the main object. I never know the value of a crafted item...lol...so add more stuff to seem like I'm not just sending out one item. I mean some people value crafted items highly...others...not so much.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

You still have time, & it doesn't matter if it's just one cool thing, or lots of little things, it's just really exciting to get a box of halloween things!


----------



## NomadMik (Jun 17, 2016)

Lady Arsenic said:


> NomadMik, I love it, you'll have to tell us if it's made or bought!


That third picture was a purchased item. The card will be made, but I’m not the greatest papercrafter. I do make jewelry though so the last item will be handmade.


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Witchful Thinking said:


> whoa——you made that Shyra!?! Amazing! Those flowers are so beautiful too! Good job!


Thank you! It was actually my first spell book which was really exciting to do. So glad my victim loves it. A lot of Halloween love went into it.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

NomadMik said:


> That third picture was a purchased item. The card will be made, but I’m not the greatest papercrafter. I do make jewelry though so the last item will be handmade.


Awesome!


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Sorry not a teaser. I was baking quite late last night with a friend and came home to this on my door. Someone stayed awake thinking I would be startled. Also I can not frost anything well.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

AstorReinhardt said:


> Glad I'm not the only one still working on stuff. I was planning a craft but the main object of the craft is proving...very hard to find. I think I need to go thrift store hunting. I didn't think it was going to be this hard since it's a common object...but go figure.
> 
> I also need to find a little trinket or two to add in with the main object. I never know the value of a crafted item...lol...so add more stuff to seem like I'm not just sending out one item. I mean some people value crafted items highly...others...not so much.


This year has been a challenge for sure with things I had previously been able to easily get. Shipping delays and out of stock items forced me to craft to one of my items instead and I am so glad I did. I got to learn a new technique. Challenge can be the mother of invention. I know you will get it figured out!


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

AstorReinhardt said:


> Glad I'm not the only one still working on stuff. I was planning a craft but the main object of the craft is proving...very hard to find. I think I need to go thrift store hunting. I didn't think it was going to be this hard since it's a common object...but go figure.


I know, right? I needed one little thing more, a thing that's usually available in multiple styles in almost every store—including the grocery store!—and the minute I needed one they were all just gone. The one I finally found is about to get attacked with a box of decorative elements and some glue to make it less displeasing to my sensibilities.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm still working on my gifts, as well. I'm soooo behind my usual schedule...
I'm hoping to get two of my three crafts done, tomorrow...hoping, lol.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> So do I!!!!!!
> More fur baby pics!!!


I have a super furry doggy-do they count?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Holly Haunter said:


> I have a super furry doggy-do they count?


Cats, dogs...any type of furry baby!!! Heck, I even want to see feathers, spines, scales...ANY animal babies!! I 💗 animals of all kinds! Post those babies in your reaper pics!!


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Well… well… well… thanks to lgaj Who is my reaper - Another amazing surprise. Way more than I ever expected! You are amazing and I am so very thankful! I received a box full of some pretty creepy dolls all hand painted and dressed. The boxes within the box were all amazing and have some great little details. I will display them with their boxes in my doll room. The Halloween card was so extraordinary! Planning on framing it. My kids were all present and helped with the unboxing. They loved it so much that they ask if we can do another one.
Thank you so much!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, I squeezed in a spec of time to start two of my crafts...I thought I'd post a little teaser pic for my dearest victim...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shyra said:


> Well… well… well… thanks to lgaj Who is my reaper - Another amazing surprise. Way more than I ever expected! You are amazing and I am so very thankful! I received a box full of some pretty creepy dolls all hand painted and dressed. The boxes within the box were all amazing and have some great little details. I will display them with their boxes in my doll room. The Halloween card was so extraordinary! Planning on framing it. My kids were all present and helped with the unboxing. They loved it so much that they ask if we can do another one.
> Thank you so much!
> View attachment 750772
> View attachment 750773
> ...


Creeeeepy reap, lol! Love that little Victorian looking lacy thing...is it a doll skirt?


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

WitchyKitty said:


> Creeeeepy reap, lol! Love that little Victorian looking lacy thing...is it a doll skirt?


Yes! I love it too! So excited. Will definitely have to play dress up with my dolls.


----------



## lgaj (Oct 28, 2018)

Shyra said:


> Yes! I love it too! So excited. Will definitely have to play dress up with my dolls.


I think it was labeled a lampshade but you can use it for whatever you like. So happy you like everything! Your reap was awesome as well! The detail on the book and the potion bottle flowers were a nice touch! So many artistic people here is what makes it an awesome forum.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Those dolls are creepy and beautiful, great reap!

My victim’s box is in the car and ready for the post office tomorrow. Loving all the pics!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Do you ever pack up the box and go....
Yup, that'll work. It should be fine.
_No, it's not fine..
(Repackage, rewrap, redo)_
Ok, that's better. It'll make it.
_No it won't. 
(Repackage, rewrap, redo)_
There. Now it's....
_No._
Yes. Stop it! Just send it already!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Do you ever pack up the box and go....
> Yup, that'll work. It should be fine.
> _No, it's not fine..
> (Repackage, rewrap, redo)_
> ...


Yep. Such is my life, lol. I never trust myself if I packed things right, forgot to put something in, messed up the note, ect.
(You should see me try to make out holiday cards...I tend to reopen and tear them up and start over...I go through lots of cards...
Oh, and wrapping Christmas presents...yeah. that's super fun to never trust that I wrapped the right gift for the right person, even when I KNOW I did, but am compelled to open the gift, check to make sure, then wrap it back up...then still not trust it's right, lol. Reaper gifts and cards are just the same. Sigh...)


----------



## NomadMik (Jun 17, 2016)

Here is my 4th teaser for my victim.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

What a whirlwind weekend of crafting and fun, I can't believe it was the 10th anniversary of Reaper weekend with WitchfulThinking. Such amazing memories we have created and each year I think we try and one up the crafting. I can't wait for her victim to receive their package. We enjoyed the teasers and reaps but I didn't get a chance to comment. 

Lady Goats what a great reap for BeautifulWickedness. That black and white pumpkin and ghost pillow are so beautiful and how fun to see what you had been making with your wicked tools. BeautifulWickedness cute kitty, and is that the box that we need to keep passing around victim to victim?
Excellent job Igaj reaping Shira. Such fun items but those creepy dolls are just too creepy for me. They look like they could come alive. 😱
Then Shira reaping HostesswiththeMostess with the spooky cookbook and potion bottles! The purple flowers with the black potion bottles are great. I love seeing when victims get reaped and then their victim receives around the same time. 
Goth Kitty Lady another beautiful kitty, and that Overlook Hotel reference is so great. I have stayed at the Stanley Hotel and it was a perfect Shinning weekend.
Saki and WitchyKitty I love you are both batty themed. So elegant. 
CarterTarterSauce I love that skull mold and your victim in AZ is so lucky. 
NomadMik I love the witchy feel of your teaser and hope that is on it's way here!
Lil Spook what a creepy photo but perfect frame.

So many boxes flying around the monkeys must be getting tired. I plan to get a teaser out soon and then start digging for the right boxes. Why was I not smart like you all to keep boxes all year?


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Found some more things over the weekend, with all the Flea Markets, etc. for Labor Day!!!! I will be shipping my box tomorrow morning!!!! I so hope that my victim likes it. I have stressed over this more than I do over gifts for my own family!


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Do you ever pack up the box and go....
> Yup, that'll work. It should be fine.
> _No, it's not fine..
> (Repackage, rewrap, redo)_
> ...


🤣🤣 Me this morning:
_Looking at Reap pile_: There, we’re finished!
_Reap stays silent, mild anxiety creeps in…_ : It’s good, right?
_Forehead starts to trickle sweat_: The pieces look spooky, *right*?? There’s enough to fill the box, *don’t you think?!*
_Reap, silent but surely mocking_: I knew it!! Needs more!
_Glue, scissors, scraps of paper go flying_


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

Reaped! Thank you X-Pired! Pics to come soon!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

love seeing everyone's reap great job everyone looking forward to more pics


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Snickers said:


> 🤣🤣 Me this morning:
> _Looking at Reap pile_: There, we’re finished!
> _Reap stays silent, mild anxiety creeps in…_ : It’s good, right?
> _Forehead starts to trickle sweat_: The pieces look spooky, *right*?? There’s enough to fill the box, *don’t you think?!*
> ...


YES!!! Hahahaha!!!😂


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Snickers said:


> 🤣🤣 Me this morning:
> _Looking at Reap pile_: There, we’re finished!
> _Reap stays silent, mild anxiety creeps in…_ : It’s good, right?
> _Forehead starts to trickle sweat_: The pieces look spooky, *right*?? There’s enough to fill the box, *don’t you think?!*
> ...


Absolutely!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

*Dearest Victim, *
* I sense there's something in the wind....*


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Dearest Victim I got lazy didn't start packing over the weekend and just noticed today packing to go to the post office one item won't fit in any of my boxes. Sorry, soon Victim soon.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

As others have stated, I love seeing all the teasers and pictures of reaps. It’s hard to believe that the shipping deadline is one week from today! I’m looking forward to seeing what everyone gets. 

As for my victim, their reap was delivered Sunday.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I’ve been reaped!

A huge thank you to @CarterTarterSauce !!! I’m sad to say that the urn passed peacefully during its journey, but everything else made it safely to their final resting place.









My puppy was the most excited to open this. The kitten was suuuuper confused 



















I first pulled out this amazing foam skull, which was teased earlier. The paint job on this is stunning, and the kids are arguing over what to name it.

Then I pulled out the mostamazingever witch doctor hat. I couldn’t get a good picture of it, so I put it on He Who Has Not Been Named for a the-best-I-could-manage shot. 









I just adore this (might leave it this way?).

Then came a beautiful sugar school apron. This is vibrant and amazing and I just adore it. 










And there was creepy cloth and orange lights, which I always need and appreciate. 

Here’s a picture of the haul, broken vase included 









Awesome job, CarterTarterSauce! I am one happy victim <3


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

That apron is incredible! Vibrant is right! She could leap right through my phone! I love the witch Dr hat on the skull! You should leave it there for display! Great stuff! Lady Goats, & adorable fur babies! Great job CarterTarterSauce!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> I’ve been reaped!
> 
> A huge thank you to @CarterTarterSauce !!! I’m sad to say that the urn passed peacefully during its journey, but everything else made it safely to their final resting place.
> 
> ...


Great reap!! Love the skull, the apron is beautiful and love your fur baby pics, too!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Wycked Spiryt, your victim received it Sunday? First, I hope everything is OK. Second, it was a holiday weekend, maybe they went out of town & aren't back yet? I hope they post soon, & hopefully you took pictures so if they don't post, you can show us what you sent.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Dear victim, your reap is on the way!

Great reap LadyGoats! The hat looks great on the skull and I love the apron.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> As others have stated, I love seeing all the teasers and pictures of reaps. It’s hard to believe that the shipping deadline is one week from today! I’m looking forward to seeing what everyone gets.
> 
> As for my victim, their reap was delivered Sunday.


I agree with what Lady Arsenic said...hope your victim is okay, they could be gone somewhere, and I hope we see pics, soon, from either your victim or, if you took any, you.
It's possible they have something keeping them busy and they haven't had time to take pics, yet...but, if that's the case, I hope they, at least, let you know they got it and will post later.
Maybe you could ask bethene to PM them for you to see if it was delivered?


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> I agree with what Lady Arsenic said...hope your victim is okay, they could be gone somewhere, and I hope we see pics, soon, from either your victim or, if you took any, you.
> It's possible they have something keeping them busy and they haven't had time to take pics, yet...but, if that's the case, I hope they, at least, let you know they got it and will post later.
> Maybe you could ask bethene to PM them for you to see if it was delivered?





Lady Arsenic said:


> Wycked Spiryt, your victim received it Sunday? First, I hope everything is OK. Second, it was a holiday weekend, maybe they went out of town & aren't back yet? I hope they post soon, & hopefully you took pictures so if they don't post, you can show us what you sent.


Tracking shows that the package was delivered Sunday and handed to an individual. It wasn’t just left on a doorstep. I messaged but haven’t heard anything back yet. I also hope all is well. I’m thinking that perhaps my victim is on vacation or something and the person that accepted the package is holding it for them.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I dropped by Spirit to pick up a Funko Pop of Dani for myself and bought a little something for my victim. I hope they like it. I still haven't managed to find the main item though. I need to hurry because I don't know how long it's going to take me to modify it.

I'm starting to think I might need to come up with a back up plan which...sucks but things don't work out. I hate to just buy everything at Spirit because it feels...too easy? Like I didn't put any effort into it...but if I don't hurry up and find the item I need to modify (which is a specific item so...yeah good luck on it...) then I have to just buy something.


----------



## NomadMik (Jun 17, 2016)

One last teaser for my victim and the package goes out tomorrow.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

AstorReinhardt said:


> I dropped by Spirit to pick up a Funko Pop of Dani for myself and bought a little something for my victim. I hope they like it. I still haven't managed to find the main item though. I need to hurry because I don't know how long it's going to take me to modify it.
> 
> I'm starting to think I might need to come up with a back up plan which...sucks but things don't work out. I hate to just buy everything at Spirit because it feels...too easy? Like I didn't put any effort into it...but if I don't hurry up and find the item I need to modify (which is a specific item so...yeah good luck on it...) then I have to just buy something.


Hope you find it!! However, if you don't and need to just purchase items, it's still okay, since you still put the thought into picking out items you think your victim would like!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Lady Goats your reap is amazing. Excellent job CarterTarterSauce! That skull is exquisite and I also love the paint job. It is hard to get your mold out with all the details intact. Sad the vase didn't make it. If you took a pic before you mailed can you post one?
NomadMik such beautiful images, cant wait for your victim to receive it. 
I know shipping deadline is soon but I have a few more days to procrastinate...right?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dear victim Xpired your reap is out for delivery  i sure hope this box did not get broke into or smashed


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Tracking shows that the package was delivered Sunday and handed to an individual. It wasn’t just left on a doorstep. I messaged but haven’t heard anything back yet. I also hope all is well. I’m thinking that perhaps my victim is on vacation or something and the person that accepted the package is holding it for them.


i hope you hear from them soon


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Saki.Girl you are amazing. I really hope this one makes it safe. I am still floored that someone would do that. For the new members this is partly why we say post pics, let your reaper know, for all the reason you are seeing.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> Saki.Girl you are amazing. I really hope this one makes it safe. I am still floored that someone would do that. For the new members this is partly why we say post pics, let your reaper know, for all the reason you are seeing.


i know i can not believe it either i mean wow you have to be some sort of low life to do that .


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

The reaps are looking great . So much spooky goodness to see! 

I can't believe people, breaking into a sr box.. that's just low. I'm sorry to hear that's happened.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Just got back from a short break and now I'm just about ready to ship dear victim...you will soon be reaped!!!


----------



## CarterTarterSauce (Aug 2, 2017)

LadyGoats said:


> I’ve been reaped!
> 
> A huge thank you to @CarterTarterSauce !!! I’m sad to say that the urn passed peacefully during its journey, but everything else made it safely to their final resting place.
> 
> ...


Lady Goats, I am so harmed by the injury to the urn😢. There is another package .asking it's way to you soon. I am glad you enjoyed your reap❤❤


NomadMik said:


> Here is my 4th teaser for my victim.
> 
> View attachment 750817
> View attachment 750818


Please, please, please🤞!!!! NomadMik oh I so hope I reap your talents!! Whomever does is such a fortunate soul!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

I haven't heard anyone else say anything about this so I hope I'm not being a Debbie Downer, but I went to send my package today and they said the shipping was going to be $117!!! I had everything in one box so I'm going to take everything out and put them in separate boxes and see if that helps the price.......Needless to say, I was very disappointed. I really wanted to get my victims items out today... Oh well......tomorrow.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

*Delivered, Front Door/Porch*
whoot


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Tvling said:


> I haven't heard anyone else say anything about this so I hope I'm not being a Debbie Downer, but I went to send my package today and they said the shipping was going to be $117!!! I had everything in one box so I'm going to take everything out and put them in separate boxes and see if that helps the price.......Needless to say, I was very disappointed. I really wanted to get my victims items out today... Oh well......tomorrow.


yep shipping prices are crazy that is for sure. you might look into usps if it fits it ship boxes might help your cost


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Saki.Girl said:


> yep shipping prices are crazy that is for sure. you might look into usps if it fits it ship boxes might help your cost


That's where I went this morning. :-( Hopefully dividing them up between small boxes will help.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

holy nightmare Tvling-I agree, shipping costs have gotten so expensive lately. But...........secret reaper time.............


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I had some sticker shock at the post office too!


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Tvling said:


> I haven't heard anyone else say anything about this so I hope I'm not being a Debbie Downer, but I went to send my package today and they said the shipping was going to be $117!!! I had everything in one box so I'm going to take everything out and put them in separate boxes and see if that helps the price.......Needless to say, I was very disappointed. I really wanted to get my victims items out today... Oh well......tomorrow.


What in the heck are you sending and where?! I could see if it was super heavy and like...to Alaska...

Seriously shipping prices are stupid.


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Dear Victim, your package evacuated to from New Orleans to Pensacola, then to Long Beach, MS. It is finally on its way to you. Should be there Monday. I'm hoping that everything makes it in one piece.


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

AstorReinhardt said:


> What in the heck are you sending and where?! I could see if it was super heavy and like...to Alaska...
> 
> Seriously shipping prices are stupid.


It's 10 lbs and is going from the East Coast to the West Coast. It's a big box though.........


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Yea Farblefumble glad to hear you are well and shipping reaper boxes. Hope you didn't have too much damage. 
Tvling that is painful! Hope by moving to smaller boxes it will help. I don't know if I have ever seen it that high


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah, shipping costs can get ya' good. I did make a post, I think in the sr disscusion thread...or maybe here, about how to keep your shipping lower and to always use the shipping company's website to get a shipping cost estimate before closing up the box. Size, weight and distance all contribute to the cost. 
Tvling, I hope you can get a lower shipping cost, somehow...that's crazy.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I received a package from my reaper. These cauldrons are perfect size . Now I don't know my reapers screen name on here but thank you so much.it says 2 more boxes coming my way


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Do you ever pack up the box and go....
> Yup, that'll work. It should be fine.
> _No, it's not fine..
> (Repackage, rewrap, redo)_
> ...





Tvling said:


> I haven't heard anyone else say anything about this so I hope I'm not being a Debbie Downer, but I went to send my package today and they said the shipping was going to be $117!!! I had everything in one box so I'm going to take everything out and put them in separate boxes and see if that helps the price.......Needless to say, I was very disappointed. I really wanted to get my victims items out today... Oh well......tomorrow.


I used pirate ship and it saved over $15 and still uses USPS shipping. I had sticker shock too at USPS prices.


Saki.Girl said:


> I received a package from my reaper. These cauldrons are perfect size . Now I don't know my reapers screen name on here but thank you so much.it says 2 more boxes coming my way
> View attachment 750924
> 
> 
> View attachment 750925


I am so glad they are the right size. I dropped your other 2 boxes at the post office yesterday morning. I'm looking forward to you getting them.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Gothikren said:


> I used pirate ship and it saved over $15 and still uses USPS shipping. I had sticker shock too at USPS prices.
> 
> I am so glad they are the right size. I dropped your other 2 boxes at the post office yesterday morning. I'm looking forward to you getting them.


 gothikren thank you they are perfect and i love the style of them thank you again


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> I received a package from my reaper. These cauldrons are perfect size . Now I don't know my reapers screen name on here but thank you so much.it says 2 more boxes coming my way
> View attachment 750924
> 
> 
> View attachment 750925


How cute are those? All different sizes, too.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Those are nice cauldrons! Are you doing a witchy theme this year?


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Spookerstar said:


> Yea Farblefumble glad to hear you are well and shipping reaper boxes. Hope you didn't have too much damage.
> Tvling that is painful! Hope by moving to smaller boxes it will help. I don't know if I have ever seen it that high


We lost part of our new roof and a bunch of windows. Very blessed, but just a pain. Our power keeps going on and off. You have to limit sewer usage, gas stations are out of gas, and there's no groceries. So, at the beach we wait.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

FarbleFumble, I hope the beach is nice this time of year!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Please take this brief survey:
1) Do you love Halloween? 
2) Is the letter I somewhere in your name?
3) Do you live somewhere to the right of me?
(don't stress that last question, it's all perspective) 
If you answered yes to all three questions, your box arrives on Saturday!!!

...._hopefully all in one piece _


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

SakiGirl, those cauldrons are really cool! What will you put in them? Or will they just be displayed? Great job Gothikren!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Please take this brief survey:
> 1) Do you love Halloween?


1) Do you love Halloween? Yes
2) Is the letter I somewhere in your name? Yes
3) Do you live somewhere to the right of me? Maybe?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> SakiGirl, those cauldrons are really cool! What will you put in them? Or will they just be displayed? Great job Gothikren!


i agree they are just so cool. i was going to do a hairry potter theme at work and plan on using the cauldrons as part of the Potages Cauldron shop also i am doing witches in my house so will use one in there also . i am totaly in love with them such a great size


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

AstorReinhardt said:


> I dropped by Spirit to pick up a Funko Pop of Dani for myself and bought a little something for my victim. I hope they like it. I still haven't managed to find the main item though. I need to hurry because I don't know how long it's going to take me to modify it.
> 
> I'm starting to think I might need to come up with a back up plan which...sucks but things don't work out. I hate to just buy everything at Spirit because it feels...too easy? Like I didn't put any effort into it...but if I don't hurry up and find the item I need to modify (which is a specific item so...yeah good luck on it...) then I have to just buy something.


I love that funko pop of Dani! Are you a funko collector?


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Saki.Girl said:


> i know i can not believe it either i mean wow you have to be some sort of low life to do that .


This was so terrible to hear. I can’t believe people do that.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

farblefumble said:


> We lost part of our new roof and a bunch of windows. Very blessed, but just a pain. Our power keeps going on and off. You have to limit sewer usage, gas stations are out of gas, and there's no groceries. So, at the beach we wait.


I'm sorry about the damage your house received, but I'm so glad it wasn't worse and that you are all okay!
I hope you enjoy the beach in the meantime!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Please take this brief survey:
> 1) Do you love Halloween?
> 2) Is the letter I somewhere in your name?
> 3) Do you live somewhere to the right of me?
> ...


1) Yes
2) Yes!
3)…maybe


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Xpired please tell me you got your 2 box and it's ok. Was left on the pourch


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Please take this brief survey:
> 1) Do you love Halloween?
> 2) Is the letter I somewhere in your name?
> 3) Do you live somewhere to the right of me?
> ...


1. Yes!
2. Yes!!
3. Yes!!! (If we are looking at a map and going by city/state...and if your state is correct, here...but, No, if you're talking about the right of your house, looking any other direction than North from your home when asking the question...I think...or it could depend on what way your house faces, too...wait, now I've gone and confused myself...)


----------



## NomadMik (Jun 17, 2016)

The box I shipped was 18”x9.5”x10” and only weighed around 3 lbs. USPS Priority shipping with insurance for $200 was only about $23-$24. I was surprised.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Y'all, if you post the tracking number for us all to see, you could be giving yourself away if your victim looks it up! Unless you are okay with that.
I've seen more than one person do this. 
You do need to PM the tracking to bethene, though.


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

Reaper I am so sorry I am late to realizing that my reap arrived! It was delivered to a door that we don’t use often. I’ll take better pictures tomorrow but I wanted to let you know how thrilled I am with my gifts! I am so blown away! Thank you thank you!!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> 1. Yes!
> 2. Yes!!
> 3. Yes!!! (If we are looking at a map and going by city/state...and if your state is correct, here...but, No, if you're talking about the right of your house, looking any other direction than North from your home when asking the question...I think...or it could depend on what way your house faces, too...wait, now I've gone and confused myself...)


You freaked me out for a second! _she has my address and Google Earthed me? Whaaaatttt? _Haha!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Phantasm said:


> Reaper I am so sorry I am late to realizing that my reap arrived! It was delivered to a door that we don’t use often. I’ll take better pictures tomorrow but I wanted to let you know how thrilled I am with my gifts! I am so blown away! Thank you thank you!!!


Wait, what is the remote for, the witch hats? Because what on Earth on the Winifred costume lights up?! Gotta be for the hats!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Also, Phantasm, who was your reaper?


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I got home a few minutes ago and sitting at my doorstep was another reap from Saki. The box was in pristine condition by tbe way. Anyway, it is an insanely epic reap‼‼I won the lottery twice because Saki.Girl sent an entire new reap, not just a few replacements. I am totally blown away all over again. Saki.Girl, thank you for everything! I lve it all. And that’s an understatement. Your generosity and artistic ability truly amazes me. You rock!!!

Due to the fact that lighting is terrible in my house at night, it’s late and ai haven’t ate dinner yet and I need to jump in the shower, all of you will have to wait for photos until tomorrow. But let me tell you, I am the luckiest guy right now to have been reaped by the amazing Saki.Girl!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Hooray X-pired! (The gerbils say Hi 👋) Dreams really do come true! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Holly Haunter said:


> I love that funko pop of Dani! Are you a funko collector?


Only certain ones. I have several of the Hocus Pocus ones (missing Billy and some variations of the sisters), a few odds and ends from TV shows...and then most of my collection is of Sailor Moon ones haha. I'm going for a full set of those...which is extremely hard as some of the character are stupidly expensive.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> I got home a few minutes ago and sitting at my doorstep was another reap from Saki. The box was in pristine condition by tbe way. Anyway, it is an insanely epic reap‼‼I won the lottery twice because Saki.Girl sent an entire new reap, not just a few replacements. I am totally blown away all over again. Saki.Girl, thank you for everything! I lve it all. And that’s an understatement. Your generosity and artistic ability truly amazes me. You rock!!!
> 
> Due to the fact that lighting is terrible in my house at night, it’s late and ai haven’t ate dinner yet and I need to jump in the shower, all of you will have to wait for photos until tomorrow. But let me tell you, I am the luckiest guy right now to have been reaped by the amazing Saki.Girl!


Yaaa I am so glad this box made it no damage whoot


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

I have been absent from the threads for a bit... I have one project that i am trying to get finished for my victim and then I can mail everything out. Sorry Victim that I did not get more creative with the teasers. But I am quite confident that you will like what I have for you. Hang in there.


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

Oh look, another glorious morning. Makes me SICK!!!
Thank you @Wycked Spiryt for the lovely reap!!

The remote in my last pic is for the hats! I opened them before I took the picture lol.

I can’t wait to find the perfect spot for my hats and I’m not ever taking off the dress! Haha!











ETA - I just read back and saw that the tracker said delivered to individual. It was definitely left at the door. I feel awful for leaving you hanging for so long. I’m so sorry. And thank you again!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

NomadMik said:


> The box I shipped was 18”x9.5”x10” and only weighed around 3 lbs. USPS Priority shipping with insurance for $200 was only about $23-$24. I was surprised.


Wow. That's not bad at all. How far was it going? I'm thinking the fact that I'm on the East Coast and my victim is on the West Coast may be the reason it's so high. I went by the post office yesterday and got two of the flat rate boxes and got all but one thing in them. I'm hoping the one item that I made won't be the culprit that costs the most..... But oh well, this the season.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Phantasm, that dress looks like it was made for you. Great Reap!!!

Tvling, i always calculate about $60-80 in my budget for shipping. I don’t send small boxes, and the rate is outrageous no matter who you ship through (though, when I can, I try to support USPS).


----------



## CarterTarterSauce (Aug 2, 2017)

Lady Goats,
Your second package is on the way and it FALLS into a category you mentioned❤. It should arrive by September 16.

Unfortunately the demise the urn met was upsetting and I wish I had taken a picture of it for you. It was largely my favorite item that I sent😢 All things happen for a reason so here we are.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Phantasm said:


> Oh look, another glorious morning. Makes me SICK!!!
> Thank you @Wycked Spiryt for the lovely reap!!
> 
> The remote in my last pic is for the hats! I opened them before I took the picture lol.
> ...


You look marvelous!!! That's so awesome!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> You freaked me out for a second! _she has my address and Google Earthed me? Whaaaatttt? _Haha!


Nooooooo, silly, lol. I wouldn't Google Earth you... {{whistles and walks away slowly...}}
😂😂😂


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Okay, here are photos of my absolutely over the top, insanely epic reap from the most kind, generous, not to mention talented, Saki.Girl‼‼ My camera skills does not do her reap justice. I love everything and will use it year round. And she sent so much! it will take more than one post for all the photos. Check out the pictures for the small details she went to the trouble of adding. Just amazing! Yes, it is my lucky year!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

More photos! Saki.Girl thought of everything by the way!


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

The cauldron is almost done bubbling, and I am hoping to be ready to ship on Saturday. Soon my victim, soon!! 👻


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

More photos!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Phantasm said:


> Oh look, another glorious morning. Makes me SICK!!!
> Thank you @Wycked Spiryt for the lovely reap!!
> 
> The remote in my last pic is for the hats! I opened them before I took the picture lol.
> ...


Wow, that dress is perfect for you. Cool witch hats too!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Hooray X-pired! (The gerbils say Hi 👋) Dreams really do come true! Can't wait to see it!


Okay, that’s just sick! I don’t think we should encourage those diabolical rodents by relaying messages for them. Just saying! They still owe me a hell hound!
And yes, my dreams most definitely did come true with Saki.Girl this year‼‼‼ I keep looking at my treasutes from her and admiring all of it. Actually, her reap surpassed my wildest dreams! All of it, and there is a LOT, is absolutely perfect. You know what? I suspect that she is a real witch! A very good one of course ‼‼‼🎃🎃🎃


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> Okay, here are photos of my absolutely over the top, insanely epic reap from the most kind, generous, not to mention talented, Saki.Girl‼‼ My camera skills does not do her reap justice. I love everything and will use it year round. And she sent so much! it will take more than one post for all the photos. Check out the pictures for the small details she went to the trouble of adding. Just amazing! Yes, it is my lucky year!
> View attachment 750987
> View attachment 750988
> View attachment 750989
> View attachment 750990


 yaaa i am so glad you like everything and was a honorer to be your reaper


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> More photos!
> View attachment 750999
> View attachment 751000
> View attachment 751001
> View attachment 751002


Very awesome second reap from Saki, X-Pired!!! So many great gifts! Great gifts from both parts of the reap!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> Nooooooo, silly, lol. I wouldn't Google Earth you... {{whistles and walks away slowly...}}
> 😂😂😂


I mean, if you were to Google Earth me, you should just bring some cookies, & we'll talk Halloween & invite the Auditor & make a day of it! (No pools here!)


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Phantasm said:


> Oh look, another glorious morning. Makes me SICK!!!
> Thank you @Wycked Spiryt for the lovely reap!!
> 
> The remote in my last pic is for the hats! I opened them before I took the picture lol.
> ...


You look great, love the hats!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Ok X-pired, I'm sorry. I'll let the gerbils know you don't want to correspond anymore, and hopefully they get you a new hellhound for Christmas.
I love everything Saki sent you, but that key is my favorite, WOW!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> I mean, if you were to Google Earth me, you should just bring some cookies, & we'll talk Halloween & invite the Auditor & make a day of it! (No pools here!)


That would be so awesome, lol!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Dearest Victim,
I haven't forgotten about you...I've been so busy and, now, I'm trying like crazy to get your last homemade gift done and your box packed up and mailed by the ship date!!! Arg, I'm never this behind. I am, currently, in the middle of working on said gift, but am impatiently waiting, as it needs multiple drying times.
My fingers and hands are so completely covered in #@% &!$#% and $#@@&! that it's kinda hard to even type this. (...hmmm. It seems my keyboard is now acting up, too! Odd.)
I'm sorry to make you wait, so long, my Dear Victim, but I will stay up all night if I have to to get your goodies out on time!!!
I guess I'm drawing out the suspense, for you, though, mwahaha!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Dearest Victim, you will be receiving two more gifts directly from the stores I ordered them from, plus two packages from me. One of the ones I shipped from USPS will be delivered Monday. The other next Friday. Not sure when the ones coming from the stores will arrive. Sorry everything is coming in spurts but maybe that will make it even better.........


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Phantasm - that dress is awesome on you! X-Pired, what a great reap you got!

As for my victim, the first leg of your reap's journey is complete. How many legs left to go???


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

The monkeys are winging their way some where west of me. Tried posting a picture of box but won't work. Better not be like this for my gifts,


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I received the most adorable postcard from my reaper. Taking pictures of it right from area down below, nothing shows up from either taking the picture or using one from the gallery. But I do love it!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> I received the most adorable postcard from my reaper. Taking pictures of it right from area down below, nothing shows up from either taking the picture or using one from the gallery. But I do love it!!!


Hmmm...maybe bring this issue up to a moderater?


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Picked up the last few items to make some fun stuff for my victim _rubs hands together_ Can't wait for work to end tomorrow so I can get busy crafting!


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

I hope my victim received gift #1 ..now to get the other spooky items sent their way..love seeing everyone's spooky stuff


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Phantasm I am so happy you put the dress on for us all to see. Your reaper picked perfectly. Did they remain secret?
X-Pired holy moly! So many things to love in that reap. You have so many things I think I could just drop by and pick up a few of those towels, mask, holy water and key and you wont even notice


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Spookerstar said:


> Did they remain secret?


Are we supposed to, when it comes to labeling the box for shipping? I was going to put my full return address on, just in case the box encountered shipping fail somewhere along its journey to my victim.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> Are we supposed to, when it comes to labeling the box for shipping? I was going to put my full return address on, just in case the box encountered shipping fail somewhere along its journey to my victim.


i put my full return address and name when i ship


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Dear victim, it's on the way to you! I hope the gremlins are kind and the journey swift. It should be with you by the 17th, but I hope before!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> Are we supposed to, when it comes to labeling the box for shipping? I was going to put my full return address on, just in case the box encountered shipping fail somewhere along its journey to my victim.


I put my full name and address when shipping but then put my screen name on a card in the gift. Over the years there are some reapers who like to be secret and don't include that, or they wait until the very end to reveal they are the reaper. Always up to the reaper and their preference


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, I'm almost done with my stuff. I spent one day looking at a couple of things, trying to decide what & how to do it & then just decided to just commit & do it.

I'll be out by the deadline but no sooner just to be EVIL (& to let things dry out before shipping)!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> Are we supposed to, when it comes to labeling the box for shipping? I was going to put my full return address on, just in case the box encountered shipping fail somewhere along its journey to my victim.


Definitely put your real return info on the box of goodies, for the sake of if it needed to be returned to sender for some reason, gets lost/ect. (It's just little teasers/cards that we don't put our names on so we don't give ourselves away, early.)

As others have said, I put my screen name on the card/note inside the box so they know who I am on the forum. That's what most do...though, there have been occasions here and there where people have had a little more fun being evil and made up games, hidden clues in/on the box, ect., for their Victim to figure out who they are...and if they can't figure it out, you would let them know, of course. (My first SR, I drew pawprints, drew a kitty in a witch hat and taped it next to the address label, ect. to give my Victim clues to me being "WitchyKitty". Pawprints have still been a bit of my calling card, now, ever since, but I do put my screen name in the card.)

I like to know who my Reaper is so I can properly thank them in my picture post and give them credit in that post for the wonderful things they sent, especially if there are homemade items.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok whoa! I got so behind! Loving all the reaps that have started arriving!!! Also so glad to hear you are ok FarbleFumble, had been thinking about you (although very sad to hear about all your property damage). Can't wait to see what else is delivered this weekend! Sad to say poor victim that I won't be shipping until probably Monday. Got a teaser and never got it in the mail so it will be with your reap. One of my projects weirdly would never dry (even now a week later) so started that over but I will make the deadline!



Shyra said:


> Well… well… well… thanks to lgaj Who is my reaper - Another amazing surprise. Way more than I ever expected! You are amazing and I am so very thankful! I received a box full of some pretty creepy dolls all hand painted and dressed. The boxes within the box were all amazing and have some great little details. I will display them with their boxes in my doll room. The Halloween card was so extraordinary! Planning on framing it. My kids were all present and helped with the unboxing. They loved it so much that they ask if we can do another one.
> Thank you so much!
> View attachment 750772
> View attachment 750773
> ...


Those dolls are so awesomely creepy lgaj. Great job reaping Shyra!



NomadMik said:


> Here is my 4th teaser for my victim.
> 
> View attachment 750817
> View attachment 750818


Gorgeous---can't wait to see the full reap you send!



LadyGoats said:


> I’ve been reaped!
> 
> A huge thank you to @CarterTarterSauce !!! I’m sad to say that the urn passed peacefully during its journey, but everything else made it safely to their final resting place.
> 
> ...


Such sweet fur babies LadyGoats. Such a cool reap you sent CarterTarterSauce, that witch doctor and apron especially!!



Saki.Girl said:


> gothikren thank you they are perfect and i love the style of them thank you again


What a wonderful selection of cauldrons...love how you had them displayed! Hope you will post pics of your Harry Potters display later in the year!



X-Pired said:


> I got home a few minutes ago and sitting at my doorstep was another reap from Saki. The box was in pristine condition by tbe way. Anyway, it is an insanely epic reap‼‼I won the lottery twice because Saki.Girl sent an entire new reap, not just a few replacements. I am totally blown away all over again. Saki.Girl, thank you for everything! I lve it all. And that’s an understatement. Your generosity and artistic ability truly amazes me. You rock!!!
> 
> Due to the fact that lighting is terrible in my house at night, it’s late and ai haven’t ate dinner yet and I need to jump in the shower, all of you will have to wait for photos until tomorrow. But let me tell you, I am the luckiest guy right now to have been reaped by the amazing Saki.Girl!


Wow. Just Wow. So sad for the shipping debacle and amazed at your double reaping!! You did it again Saki!



Phantasm said:


> Oh look, another glorious morning. Makes me SICK!!!
> Thank you @Wycked Spiryt for the lovely reap!!
> 
> The remote in my last pic is for the hats! I opened them before I took the picture lol.
> ...


Phantasm...love this reap reveal!! You look fantastic in your dress and those hats are so fun. Good work Wycked Spiryt!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I do the same, real name on the return address, card inside will have screen name & real name.

I thought I had a box for it all but I was mistaken. Of course yesterday was our recycling day.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I was reaped omg thank you so much Gothkren. You kocked this out of the park. Everything is perfect thank you so much
ok let me start with the pics we all needcreep cloth this will get used









Next up this amazing hp journal



































some wind chimes 








potion bottle make a wish necklace









hairy potter items these will be perfect for my theme


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

more
harry potter items


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

and yet more


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

and yes more


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

wait there is more


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

and yes even more


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

thank you so very much i absolutely love it all and feel very spoiled 
here is the reap


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Phantasm said:


> Oh look, another glorious morning. Makes me SICK!!!
> Thank you @Wycked Spiryt for the lovely reap!!
> 
> The remote in my last pic is for the hats! I opened them before I took the picture lol.
> ...


Awesome reap! And, I love how you did your lipstick!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Saki, what an amazing reap!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dbruner said:


> Saki, what an amazing reap!!


for sure it was


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

RCIAG said:


> OK, I'm almost done with my stuff. I spent one day looking at a couple of things, trying to decide what & how to do it & then just decided to just commit & do it.


I can completely relate to this!!!! I must waffle between can I, can't I for ages before just jumping in and see what happens.😰😱😋☺


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Gothkern, wow! Spectacular job on that reaper box. Really love all the paper prop replicas you found or made. I'll be excited to see your set up this year Saki!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow, what a great reap Saki girl!!! You got the Harry Potter jackpot!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> thank you so very much i absolutely love it all and feel very spoiled
> here is the reap
> View attachment 751138
> 
> View attachment 751139


Awesome reap!! Love all the HP stuff so much! I love the fuzzy socks, too! The gnome is perfect for you.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

My dearest victim,
I will be shipping on the shipping deadline date. Just to keep you in suspense….or because I need to be sure something has dried enough to wrap it up and send it your way!


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

Gothkren and Saki.Girl, my jaw is still dropped from that reap!! I now have to buy PEZ dispensers and that Glade candle immediately 🤣


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

We got the coolest Hocus Pocus picture! Thank you so much, Witchychick!
Ignore the dust...it's pink foam dust...so there's a teaser for our victim included in our reap picture.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

That picture is amazing and so is the holder!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Oops, just realized the pumpkin is part of the picture and not the holder! It’s early


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

dbruner said:


> Oops, just realized the pumpkin is part of the picture and not the holder! It’s early


It does look like it’s apart of it!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Saki love all the Harry Potter stuff. The address card & Diagon Ally sign are awesome!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

NormalLikeYou, that's a neat picture!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Scheduled delivery: by end of day!


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

Caught the caldron just before it started to bubble over. Your Reap is on its way, dear Victim!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I just need to finish packing the box and away it will go…north. Soon my victim!!


----------



## lgaj (Oct 28, 2018)

I got my reap! Thank you so much! Love the corn husk doll and artwork.








I haven't read or watched Harvest Home but I'm excited to! I love books and media. Thank you again!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lgaj said:


> I got my reap! Thank you so much! Love the corn husk doll and artwork.
> View attachment 751212
> 
> I haven't read or watched Harvest Home but I'm excited to! I love books and media. Thank you again!


Awesome doll!!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Igaj, did they reveal themselves?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Updated delivery: Sunday the 12th. 
🤨😔😪


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK found a box tonite at the liquor store!! Sadly, there will be no liquor included in my reap.


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Victim victim victim your package is coming!


----------



## NomadMik (Jun 17, 2016)

lgaj said:


> I got my reap! Thank you so much! Love the corn husk doll and artwork.
> View attachment 751212
> 
> I haven't read or watched Harvest Home but I'm excited to! I love books and media. Thank you again!


I am your Secret Reaper.

The card opens and there is a message inside. Just unstick one side of the skull cover and it will open.

The leather strap on the doll is a lariat style necklace.

Make sure you read the book before watching the movie. The movie is a 4 hour miniseries starring Bette Davis. It was made in the 70’s. Unfortunately was recorded off a TV and never remastered. You’ll have to adjust your TV settings to compensate.


----------



## NomadMik (Jun 17, 2016)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Igaj, did they reveal themselves?


My name is inside the card.


----------



## lgaj (Oct 28, 2018)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Igaj, did they reveal themselves?


Their real name is on the address label but I don't know their member name here. First name is Maria. So, thank you, Maria!


----------



## lgaj (Oct 28, 2018)

NomadMik said:


> My name is inside the card.


Oh my goodness! I didn't think to open the card. It was so beautiful that I thought it was a decorative display. Excellent work! 
I read the card and will follow instructions. What an amazing experience!


----------



## NomadMik (Jun 17, 2016)

lgaj said:


> Oh my goodness! I didn't think to open the card. It was so beautiful that I thought it was a decorative display. Excellent work!
> I read the card and will follow instructions. What an amazing experience!


Cool! Glad you liked it. 😁


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

lgaj said:


> I got my reap! Thank you so much! Love the corn husk doll and artwork.
> View attachment 751212
> 
> I haven't read or watched Harvest Home but I'm excited to! I love books and media. Thank you again!


Great reap llgaj, that doll is amazing!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

My amazing Reaper, CarterTarterSauce, is still at it! I rec’d this amazing mug (fully in-tact) and can’t get enough of it!









There was a little concern when I found the box in rough shape upon arriving home. 









(But all turned out well in the end. 

Thank you, @CarterTarterSauce! I don’t remember mentioning that I love unique mugs, but you nailed it.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Ooo I've that mug!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

a_granger said:


> Ooo I've that mug!


Are we mug-twins?!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> My amazing Reaper, CarterTarterSauce, is still at it! I rec’d this amazing mug (fully in-tact) and can’t get enough of it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a pretty mug!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

NomadMik great job, the doll turned out great!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Shipping deadline is in a couple days!!! If you have a deadline issue pm me and let me know!!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Hmmmmm......


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

lgaj said:


> I got my reap! Thank you so much! Love the corn husk doll and artwork.
> View attachment 751212
> 
> I haven't read or watched Harvest Home but I'm excited to! I love books and media. Thank you again!


This is such a fun idea! I think I'm going to read and watch this right along with you!


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

*The Mysterious Box: A Tale in Four Acts*
Starring Puff the Magic Badger and Tasha Bear








I'll be opening the box shortly and posting pictures!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> *The Mysterious Box: A Tale in Four Acts*
> Starring Puff the Magic Badger and Tasha Bear
> View attachment 751259
> 
> I'll be opening the box shortly and posting pictures!


Kitties!!! Yay!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Dearest Victim,
I have all of your gifts bought or finished and the box is decorated and labeled...I'm just trying to let the smell of paint air out a bit more on one project before boxing it all up and mailing it out.
I'll have it shipped by the deadline, but I do apologize if there is still a whiff of paint smell when you open your box...


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Updated delivery: Sunday the 12th.
> 🤨😔😪


Yep, they left it on the porch next to the front door like they're supposed to. No idea what time that was, because I was up late last night and slept in disgustingly late this morning.

I am BLOWN AWAY by the contents of this box you sent me! Only partly because of the awesome job you did packing it all up - it doesn't even look like anything shifted. The cats, of course, knew about one item before I did.


----------



## lgaj (Oct 28, 2018)

Snickers said:


> This is such a fun idea! I think I'm going to read and watch this right along with you!


Nomadmik also gave me instructions in the card to take the sash off the corn husk doll and it becomes a necklace to wear. Isn't that cool?! It has so many details too with charms and beads.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

lgaj said:


> Nomadmik also gave me instructions in the card to take the sash off the corn husk doll and it becomes a necklace to wear. Isn't that cool?! It has so many details too with charms and beads.


That’s one awesome doll!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Igaj & NomadMik, a necklace? That's such a great idea! Very creative!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Snickers welcome aboard!


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Again, blown away. So many amazing treasures from Lady Arsenic! Can't wait to get the new shelves up in my office so I have a place to display them - I'll put the Ashes of Bergamot in the front.  The teas all look delicious, can't wait to try them! The elements for the underwater part of our village are going to be put to good use next week, and I think my wife is trying to steal the print. I don't even have words to describe how much I love the book, it's _perfect_. 😍


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

GothKittyLady....._WHEW!!!!!!!_
I was hoping nothing broke, & you can use the cardboard rolls for crafting & kitty toys. They are all BEAUTIFUL by the way!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

There's 2 Killouettes in there. I put the tea themed one in front. You can each have one.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

So happy & relieved that it went over well, glad you like it, happy Halloween 🎃!


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Lady Arsenic said:


> GothKittyLady....._WHEW!!!!!!!_
> I was hoping nothing broke, & you can use the cardboard rolls for crafting & kitty toys. They are all BEAUTIFUL by the way!


I know, right? I've had to rethink the packaging for my victim's box three times now because I'm so afraid of what USPS will do to it. Your packing job, however, was awe-inspiring. Even the little bows were still in place when I opened it.

Thanks! The cats are all spoiled rotten, and Tasha B., as you can see from the one pic, is a total nip fiend. She wallowed around on that tissue paper for quite a while, and tried to eat part of it.


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Lady Arsenic said:


> There's 2 Killouettes in there. I put the tea themed one in front. You can each have one.


Ooh, thanks! I thought that was just a double-thickness of card.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Also, for anyone wondering about the hair gel teaser picture, that plus food coloring equals the toad warts potion bottle. ( and a couple others) Hair gel makes a great suspension. I struggled with the narrow neck bottles, & was making a mess when my pharmacy skills came into play. (_facepalm)_ Use a 1cc syringe to load the bottle! Problem solved!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> Again, blown away. So many amazing treasures from Lady Arsenic! Can't wait to get the new shelves up in my office so I have a place to display them - I'll put the Ashes of Bergamot in the front.  The teas all look delicious, can't wait to try them! The elements for the underwater part of our village are going to be put to good use next week, and I think my wife is trying to steal the print. I don't even have words to describe how much I love the book, it's _perfect_. 😍
> View attachment 751278
> View attachment 751279
> View attachment 751280
> ...


Terrific reap!! The teas look great, with the matching killouette, even, and I love all of the pics of your beautiful kitties and their nip and toys! (Your fluffy orange and white reminds me of my very, very missed Ty kitty...)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oh more great reaps i just love everyone's creativity


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> I was reaped omg thank you so much Gothkren. You kocked this out of the park. Everything is perfect thank you so much
> ok let me start with the pics we all needcreep cloth this will get used
> View attachment 751086
> 
> ...


Wow what a reap! A whole wand set!! LOVE that owl - where ever did you get it?? And those socks I need! Not to mention an entire Hogwarts worth of HP wonders! All that in addition to a lifetime supply of cauldrons! Great job Gothkren!



NomadMik said:


> I am your Secret Reaper.
> 
> The card opens and there is a message inside. Just unstick one side of the skull cover and it will open.
> 
> ...


What a great doll - and wonderful teasers before the reveal. Nicely done!!



LadyGoats said:


> My amazing Reaper, CarterTarterSauce, is still at it! I rec’d this amazing mug (fully in-tact) and can’t get enough of it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The reap keeps going!! Great mug!



WitchyKitty said:


> Dearest Victim,
> I have all of your gifts bought or finished and the box is decorated and labeled...I'm just trying to let the smell of paint air out a bit more on one project before boxing it all up and mailing it out.
> I'll have it shipped by the deadline, but I do apologize if there is still a whiff of paint smell when you open your box...


Ahh paint....the smell of Halloween approaching!



Goth Kitty Lady said:


> Again, blown away. So many amazing treasures from Lady Arsenic! Can't wait to get the new shelves up in my office so I have a place to display them - I'll put the Ashes of Bergamot in the front.  The teas all look delicious, can't wait to try them! The elements for the underwater part of our village are going to be put to good use next week, and I think my wife is trying to steal the print. I don't even have words to describe how much I love the book, it's _perfect_. 😍
> View attachment 751278
> View attachment 751279
> View attachment 751280
> ...


Excellent reaping Lady Arsenic!! Love all the tea and those BOTTLES!!!!! The spell book is gorgeous. 



Lady Arsenic said:


> Also, for anyone wondering about the hair gel teaser picture, that plus food coloring equals the toad warts potion bottle. ( and a couple others) Hair gel makes a great suspension. I struggled with the narrow neck bottles, & was making a mess when my pharmacy skills came into play. (_facepalm)_ Use a 1cc syringe to load the bottle! Problem solved!


That potion bottle came out AMAZING...I never would have thought of hair gel. Also your syringe idea would have come in very handy on something I was making this year. Spookerstar and I were laughing about my inability to get something to stay in a bottle. I will keep that in my back pocket for next year!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Got everything finished up this weekend, wrapped up today and should be able to get it shipped tomorrow. The time of your reaping draws near dear victim!!!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I have been so busy trying to get one more thing done I am behind on posts, ahhhhhh. Sadly my box will not go out till the last day. The main gift came out so badly there was no way I could send it. That said I had to have it re-printed and is scheduled for pick-up tomorrow. Come hades or high water at least one box will be sent on time.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> Are we mug-twins?!


Oops...that was meant to be l love that mug. Stupid little keys📱🔍


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

So many reaps this weekend! I was busy wrapping up things for my victim in yards of bubble wrap. Fingers crossed it makes it without problems. Won't be able to stop at the post office until tomorrow but will be squeaking it in just in time. 

Goth Kitty Lady I love the reap that Lady Arsenic made for you. It was fun to see her progress as she was crafting. Those potions are so fun, especially the toad warts and I love the yummy tea. Of course photos with fur babies included is always the best. I love that they were reaped as well.
Saki that was like a Harry Potter pinata! Gothikren you went all out on that themed candy and that wand box is amazing! Did you paint those glasses? 
Igaj I love that you received the corn husk doll. NomadMik I coveted that when you posted teaser photos. How did you make that? How did you get the corn husk different colors? Stunning
NormalLikeYou what a beautiful Hocus Pocus picture, Witchy Chick did you paint that?
LadyGoats what a beautiful fall mug. Cartertartersauce the reaping just keeps going!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

CzarinaKatarina said:


> Reaped! Thank you X-Pired! Pics to come soon!


Cant wait to see what X-Pired sent to you!


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

I totally forgot about this thread - I sent my victim a teaser in the post - I hope they got it... main package is being wrapped and will be winging its way to you soon!!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Someone may or may not be getting reaped today. It says it is being delivered today, but not yet out for delivery. So we'll see. Keep your eyes out for flying monkeys.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

When you decorate the box and realize you forgot to double check that everything would fit when packing material is added...

Game of halloween box Tetris will now commence!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Been there and best of luck!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> When you decorate the box and realize you forgot to double check that everything would fit when packing material is added...
> 
> Game of halloween box Tetris will now commence!


That was me for two hours yesterday! I kept taking stuff out and putting it back in and trying to rearrange it. Had one item I had to be creative about so it hopefully doesn't get smashed. I just got back from shipping it--should be there Thursday dear victim (fingers crossed all intact)!!


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow! I feel super behind (13 pages behind) and thought I’d take “just a quick break” an hour later I’m just sitting here in awe of these incredible reaps! I didn’t participate this year, but I just love the spirit and love that goes into each of these!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> Game of halloween box Tetris will now commence!


HEY! I play that game too! Getting ready to do it later tonite one things are dry enough..


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

WitchyKitty said:


> When you decorate the box and realize you forgot to double check that everything would fit when packing material is added...
> 
> Game of halloween box Tetris will now commence!


So glad I decorated the box after I figured out that everything would fit. Nothing at home would hold everything had to purchase a box.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

GraveyardQueen said:


> Wow! I feel super behind (13 pages behind) and thought I’d take “just a quick break” an hour later I’m just sitting here in awe of these incredible reaps! I didn’t participate this year, but I just love the spirit and love that goes into each of these!


2nd big reaper sign ups are happening, now, for just a couple more days, I think...you could go sign up if you want to!
Same for anyone else who wants to play, again, before Halloween! They need more Reapers!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> Again, blown away. So many amazing treasures from Lady Arsenic! Can't wait to get the new shelves up in my office so I have a place to display them - I'll put the Ashes of Bergamot in the front.  The teas all look delicious, can't wait to try them! The elements for the underwater part of our village are going to be put to good use next week, and I think my wife is trying to steal the print. I don't even have words to describe how much I love the book, it's _perfect_. 😍
> View attachment 751278
> View attachment 751279
> View attachment 751280
> ...


Wow what an amazing reap!! I love the potion jars!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

My box was shipped to my victim today! Should be sitting at someone’s front door by Friday…


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Shipped two boxes to my victim today - the second box has a single oddly-shaped item in it that goes with several other items in the first box - and USPS says they should be delivered on Thursday (9/16).


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, after a lot of tetris, I got my Victim's box packed...
...then what do I do??? I run somewhere, real quick, and while I was out, I bought two more things. Smh.
Cue tetris music 🎶...

Dearest Victim, it looks like there will be two items in your box that aren't listed in the note that I already finished, sealed and put in the box, lol. I'm not making a new note...there will just be extra surprises. 😊
Your box will be sealed up, soon, and will be mailed out tomorrow! Eek! I've never shipped on the deadline!!! I hope it's worth the wait! (...and that nothing breaks or gets squashed because I'm bad at tetris...)
Teaser pic to come soon...🎃


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Two final teasers for my victim: That length of battery-operated plastic is in the box for a reason, but you'll have to look closely to see where it fits. And one gift with a label that could mean any of 1,980 things contains an invitation that isn't from me.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, here is a teaser for my Victim: Here are some of the gifts all wrapped or bagged up. There will be more in the box, but this is all you get to see...










Box is sealed, finally...(Nerves and doubt instantly started upon taping it shut...) and I'll have the owls get it to the delivery office in the mornin'!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Okay, here is a teaser for my Victim: Here are some of the gifts all wrapped or bagged up. There will be more in the box, but this is all you get to see...
> 
> View attachment 751487
> 
> ...


Ooooo, it's so pretty I will hate to open them!


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

guttercat33 said:


> View attachment 751495


I love my teaser 😍 wonder who my reaper could be... great gifts can hardly wait for the rest thank you whomever you are 😀


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

guttercat33 said:


> View attachment 751495


Fun teaser!!!


----------



## NomadMik (Jun 17, 2016)

Spookerstar said:


> So many reaps this weekend! I was busy wrapping up things for my victim in yards of bubble wrap. Fingers crossed it makes it without problems. Won't be able to stop at the post office until tomorrow but will be squeaking it in just in time.
> 
> Goth Kitty Lady I love the reap that Lady Arsenic made for you. It was fun to see her progress as she was crafting. Those potions are so fun, especially the toad warts and I love the yummy tea. Of course photos with fur babies included is always the best. I love that they were reaped as well.
> Saki that was like a Harry Potter pinata! Gothikren you went all out on that themed candy and that wand box is amazing! Did you paint those glasses?
> ...


I didn’t make the corn husk doll. I bought that. I made the necklace and the card though.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I was reaped!! Thank you so much Bethene!! I will get pics posted after dinner - wanted to let you know it got here first!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Is it just me, or does it seem like all of the neighbors suddenly get three times as many deliveries from UPS, USPS and FEDEX than they usually do during our Secret Reaper times??? 

When it gets down to the wire, like this, and you haven't been reaped, yet, you remember you are getting a reap, too, and start the "delivery truck stalking" portion of the exchange. It seems the delivery people are constantly, deliberately taunting me. The go past my house a million times a day, and they have to stop at my house, as we live on a corner. Then, I run to see if they get out, and they either drive off or take a box next door.

Oh, the suspense each day!!!!! Constantly peeking out the windows to see if there is a package on the porch...

...I wonder if I'm putting my own Victim in the same situation 🤔...?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Don't forget, shipping day tomorrow!!! If you have a problem let me know!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> Is it just me, or does it seem like all of the neighbors suddenly get three times as many deliveries from UPS, USPS and FEDEX than they usually do during our Secret Reaper times???
> 
> When it gets down to the wire, like this, and you haven't been reaped, yet, you remember you are getting a reap, too, and start the "delivery truck stalking" portion of the exchange. It seems the delivery people are constantly, deliberately taunting me. The go past my house a million times a day, and they have to stop at my house, as we live on a corner. Then, I run to see if they get out, and they either drive off or take a box next door.
> 
> ...


I got excited tonight at the mailbox because there was a bubble mailer in there.
_ Oohhh! A teaser?!_
No. My prescription. Big woop!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> I got excited tonight at the mailbox because there was a bubble mailer in there.
> _ Oohhh! A teaser?!_
> No. My prescription. Big woop!


That will probably be my next package, too, lol. Yay...


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

Victim, your box is packed and sealed and ready to go!
I finished up all the final touches today and it finally all came together! I wanted to keep it all for myself because our likes are similar but I’m so much more excited for you to have it!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Here it is - my reap from Bethene!




























Everything wrapped up so nice and lovely!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Awesome assortment of earrings!








Treats for my helpful assistants 








Banzai enjoying a mouse 








Tombstones and bones paper for card making








Stickers for card making


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Socks! 








Piglet and spider additions to my skelly crew and fun Halloween shot glasses








Beware the witch is in!








This awesome, super cool spellbook!!








The back 








And a cute kitty card


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

There's one more thing, if I can figure out how to upload a short video!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Here's the spooky ghost and Bandit


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

And the other two cats checking out the mice... here's Bonnie









And Bandit 







Can you tell which kitty is the nosiest? 








A totally awesome reap!! Thank you so much Bethene!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ladyfrog said:


> And the other two cats checking out the mice... here's Bonnie
> View attachment 751564
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome reap!! Love the spell book, Halloween paper, witch sign and your adorable kitties with their toys! Oh, and I haven't seen the pig skellie, yet!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Awesome reap LadyFrog!!

Dear victim, I received word that the 2nd leg of your reap’s journey is complete. Soon……


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Lady Frog how fun you were reaped by the Reaper Queen herself. I love the spell book and I also have never seen a skelly pig before. I saw a chicken this year which makes me think a spooky barnyard could be fun. Looks like you will have fun with the card exchange too. Thanks for sharing your pretty kitties!


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Victim, I waited to the very last day. First time I held out this long. However, sadly for some reason places just aren't really set up yet. But fear not, your creepy little package will be sent out today.


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

It's out for delivery! Someone's getting reaped today, someone's getting reaped today!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

One of my packages shows that it was delivered on Saturday and the other is to be delivered today. Hope my victim received the one from Saturday.......


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

was catching up and omg a BONE PIG-now I have to get one for my Mom who collects them


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Dear Lucidhalloween I received my most awesome reap. Sadly there was an accident. One of the dragons on the hourglass broke. He went into surgery and is currently recovering in Shadows Hospital. I will post pics later tonight after he's had a change to recover a bit. I have a few things from past reaps that I keep on shelves in my bedroom and some of this reap will proudly be displayed there as well. I want to thank you SO MUCH for everything. I love everything!!!!!!!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

farblefumble said:


> It's out for delivery! Someone's getting reaped today, someone's getting reaped today!


I hope its me but cant wait to see pics from whoever it is! My victim should be reaped any day now


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

I LOVE THE WRAPPING PAPER ITS SO CUTE!










Thank you for the teaser Reaper! I love it! So menancing and creepy in a cute package!










I am so excited!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

farblefumble said:


> It's out for delivery! Someone's getting reaped today, someone's getting reaped today!



So excited to see more photos! Will be dropping off my box on my way home tonight.  👻


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Tvling said:


> One of my packages shows that it was delivered on Saturday and the other is to be delivered today. Hope my victim received the one from Saturday.......


Second package just delivered!!!! Can't wait to see if my victim liked their gifts.


----------



## Cinnabear (Aug 16, 2016)

A package is on it's way to a victim in Colorado!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

HallowPumpkin said:


> So glad I decorated the box after I figured out that everything would fit. Nothing at home would hold everything had to purchase a box.


That was me last year!! They aren’t cheap! I turned into a box hoarder this last year!



WitchyKitty said:


> Okay, here is a teaser for my Victim: Here are some of the gifts all wrapped or bagged up. There will be more in the box, but this is all you get to see...
> 
> View attachment 751487
> 
> ...


What a genius way to wrap them! Beautiful!



WitchyKitty said:


> Is it just me, or does it seem like all of the neighbors suddenly get three times as many deliveries from UPS, USPS and FEDEX than they usually do during our Secret Reaper times???
> 
> When it gets down to the wire, like this, and you haven't been reaped, yet, you remember you are getting a reap, too, and start the "delivery truck stalking" portion of the exchange. It seems the delivery people are constantly, deliberately taunting me. The go past my house a million times a day, and they have to stop at my house, as we live on a corner. Then, I run to see if they get out, and they either drive off or take a box next door.
> 
> ...


Ha! Me too—I nearly forgot I was getting a box until I got my gift shipped yesterday. Now every delivery truck and mail truck I peek out to see where they are stopping. ☺ Excited to see what my reaper did!



Ladyfrog said:


> There's one more thing, if I can figure out how to upload a short video!


Hold the phone!!! There are skellie pigs-leave it to the reaper queen to find that!!! Def need one of those! What a wonderful reap! Those spell books are gorgeous, amazing bethene!



HallowPumpkin said:


> HallowPumpkin said:
> 
> 
> > I LOVE THE WRAPPING PAPER ITS SO CUTE!
> ...


Wait I am in Colorado!! Could it be me!!!??? 🎃


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

ok I couldn't wait to post. I had the doctors ok to move the patient for a pic-lol


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Delivered! Everyone check your porches and garages!


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Tvling said:


> I haven't heard anyone else say anything about this so I hope I'm not being a Debbie Downer, but I went to send my package today and they said the shipping was going to be $117!!! I had everything in one box so I'm going to take everything out and put them in separate boxes and see if that helps the price.......Needless to say, I was very disappointed. I really wanted to get my victims items out today... Oh well......tomorrow.


Yea I swear they are twice as last year's


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

ShadowPanther - Whoa! What is your theme this year? Is that a freaky bone wind chime? Amazing surgical skills on that patient. I cant tell how it was broken.
Lucid did you paint that sign? So beautiful.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> That will probably be my next package, too, lol. Yay...


Lol mine, too!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Ladyfrog said:


> And the other two cats checking out the mice... here's Bonnie
> View attachment 751564
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh such cute kitties! And, I love the earrings (Im an earring fiend) and oohh that spellbook is amazing! Great reap!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

GAH!! I DIDN'T GET MY PACKAGED MAILED TODAY!!

I was in the basement in the Halloween room trying to get all that crap straightened out & lost track of time. Our post office closes at 4 so it will go out tomorrow I PROMISE!!

We had some plumbing done down there & it's been siting in a state of disarray for far too long & it's a daunting task I've been putting off so I got lost in the all the stuff down there.

On the bright side I've purged & found stuff I forgot I had!!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> GAH!! I DIDN'T GET MY PACKAGED MAILED TODAY!!
> 
> I was in the basement in the Halloween room trying to get all that crap straightened out & lost track of time. Our post office closes at 4 so it will go out tomorrow I PROMISE!!
> 
> ...


Wait…you have a Halloween room in your basement? Lucky!!!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Spookerstar said:


> ShadowPanther - Whoa! What is your theme this year? Is that a freaky bone wind chime? Amazing surgical skills on that patient. I cant tell how it was broken.
> Lucid did you paint that sign? So beautiful.


Yes, it is a bone wind chime, it was really fun to do! 
As for the sign, my cricut came in really handy for that. I'm so glad the dragon was salvageable... I can't even see the scars, so great surgical skills!


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

Dear victim… I made the deadline. Your time will soon be up. You should be reaped by Friday or Monday (with help from UPS). Oh the waiting must be agony….


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Dear victim, your box of goodies went out today (just under the wire!) And I still have one more thing to send you later this week!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I love my bone chime. It will fit into some many themes. As for the hourglass thankfully it was a clean break. Some stuff has already found a home on a shelf in my bedroom along with my most awesome sachet. Lucidhalloween you should sell your creations. I'd but several POUNDS!!!!!!!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

I've been reaped! And it was awesome! Thank you Farble Fumble! 
I have to tell you though. The cookies do not taste good! I took a bite of one and had to spit it out....then I looked at the packaging and realized they were dog cookies! The dogs loved them! One of my cats couldn't wait for me to open the cat toy. He was trying to play with it before I opened it. I love everything!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Thank you!


farblefumble said:


> It's out for delivery! Someone's getting reaped today, someone's getting reaped today!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Tvling said:


> I've been reaped! And it was awesome! Thank you Farble Fumble!
> I have to tell you though. The cookies do not taste good! I took a bite of one and had to spit it out....then I looked at the packaging and realized they were dog cookies! The dogs loved them! One of my cats couldn't wait for me to open the cat toy. He was trying to play with it before I opened it. I love everything!
> View attachment 751654
> View attachment 751655
> ...


I'm so glad everything made it safely!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

HallowPumpkin said:


> I LOVE THE WRAPPING PAPER ITS SO CUTE!
> 
> View attachment 751591
> 
> ...


That teaser is so awesome!! I love the wrapping paper, too.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> ok I couldn't wait to post. I had the doctors ok to move the patient for a pic-lol
> 
> View attachment 751605
> 
> ...


Omgoodness...so many goodies! I need some more close ups, lol. I love that dragon hourglass!! Your sign is amazing, too. Love the tablecloth...what is the item with the silver pentacles? Does it have crystals, too?


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

farblefumble said:


> I'm so glad everything made it safely!


You did a great job wrapping everything.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Tvling said:


> I've been reaped! And it was awesome! Thank you Farble Fumble!
> I have to tell you though. The cookies do not taste good! I took a bite of one and had to spit it out....then I looked at the packaging and realized they were dog cookies! The dogs loved them! One of my cats couldn't wait for me to open the cat toy. He was trying to play with it before I opened it. I love everything!
> View attachment 751654
> View attachment 751655
> ...


Hahahaha!!!!! Did you really eat a doggie cookie?! LOL That's great.
Cool reap! The skelly bow is really cool. Love that the kitties and doggies were included in the fun, too! Those vases look cool...it's hard to see in the pic, how are they decorated? I even like your card...you could frame that.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Dearest Victim,
I made the deadline! Whew!!! I sent my owls out with your package, today! They flew it to the designated delivery company and it will be shipped, to you, from there, hopefully on or before Friday the 17th...owls would normally take the package the entire way, but I have tiny screech owls and it's hard for them to carry a full box any great distance...
Soon, my dear, soon it will be your turn to be reaped!!!

















*Now comes the time where I worry myself sick about everything making it in one piece and the box not getting smashed. I don't want a single thing to be damaged in any way...there are several fragile things. I trust my owls with the first part of the shipping...but delivery companies...not so much. Let's not forget the anxiety that your Victim likes what you sent them!!! I'll be on pins and needles, like usual, waiting for my Victim's box to be delivered and opened. 

(There was something small I sent my Victim that I liked so much, I just went out and bought myself some, too, lol.)


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Hahahaha!!!!! Did you really eat a doggie cookie?! LOL That's great.
> Cool reap! The skelly bow is really cool. Love that the kitties and doggies were included in the fun, too! Those vases look cool...it's hard to see in the pic, how are they decorated? I even like your card...you could frame that.


Lol! I swallowed more of it than I wanted too! I spit out the rest. I'll take close up pictures of the vases and post. They are awesome!


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

WitchyKitty said:


> Dearest Victim,
> I made the deadline! Whew!!! I sent my owls out with your package, today! They flew it to the designated delivery company and it will be shipped, to you, from there, hopefully on or before Friday the 17th...owls would normally take the package the entire way, but I have tiny screech owls and it's hard for them to carry a full box any great distance...
> Soon, my dear, soon it will be your turn to be reaped!!!
> 
> ...


I been having so much anxiety about their stuff arriving in good condition too. Flying monkeys aren't the most careful of species.


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Hahahaha!!!!! Did you really eat a doggie cookie?! LOL That's great.
> Cool reap! The skelly bow is really cool. Love that the kitties and doggies were included in the fun, too! Those vases look cool...it's hard to see in the pic, how are they decorated? I even like your card...you could frame that.


Here are close up pictures of the vasrs. Aren't they cool!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Tvling said:


> Here are close up pictures of the vasrs. Aren't they cool!
> View attachment 751674
> View attachment 751675


They look antique like. Love those tiny, fancy frames on each one.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have heard from a few they will be shipping a bit late. If you will be late please let me know. If you shipped already but gifts in transit either let me know if you already haven't, or post on here. There are a few I haven't heard from.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Spookerstar said:


> So many reaps this weekend! I was busy wrapping up things for my victim in yards of bubble wrap. Fingers crossed it makes it without problems. Won't be able to stop at the post office until tomorrow but will be squeaking it in just in time.
> 
> Goth Kitty Lady I love the reap that Lady Arsenic made for you. It was fun to see her progress as she was crafting. Those potions are so fun, especially the toad warts and I love the yummy tea. Of course photos with fur babies included is always the best. I love that they were reaped as well.
> Saki that was like a Harry Potter pinata! Gothikren you went all out on that themed candy and that wand box is amazing! Did you paint those glasses?
> ...


I did paint the glasses.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Omgoodness...so many goodies! I need some more close ups, lol. I love that dragon hourglass!! Your sign is amazing, too. Love the tablecloth...what is the item with the silver pentacles? Does it have crystals, too?


they are crystals. It’s one of the things proudly displayed in my bedroom. I have a canvas that says Salem sanctuary for wayward cats and that necklace looks awesome next to it. It was likeLucidhalloween was spying on me-lol.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

My packages went out today. They are due Friday and Saturday. Mailed same day, same time, delivered over two days hmmmm.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

HallowPumpkin said:


> I LOVE THE WRAPPING PAPER ITS SO CUTE!
> 
> View attachment 751591
> 
> ...


This is sooo cool! The wrapping paper & ribbon look great!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Cinnabear said:


> View attachment 751604
> 
> 
> A package is on it's way to a victim in Colorado!


I'm in Colorado!! I have a stamp that matches the Reaper guy in the picture. If it's me, I promise to give him a good home with his long lost twin brother!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Man, so many packages are in transit! It's getting exciting!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Dear victim, your reap is out for delivery!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Tvling what a fun reap! I burst out laughing with your cookie story. I have to say those were very cute cookies, I might have dug in right away too. Does that winged skelly light up? Farblefumble those vases are beautiful, they would look great in my haunt 
Gothikren those glasses are really cool, such amazing talent to make those. WOW 

I managed to get my package mailed and it should arrive on Saturday. So exciting how many owls there are out there with packages. This next week is going to be nuts with photos.


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> They look antique like. Love those tiny, fancy frames on each one.


I know right!!! They are adorable!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Spookerstar said:


> Tvling what a fun reap! I burst out laughing with your cookie story. I have to say those were very cute cookies, I might have dug in right away too. Does that winged skelly light up? Farblefumble those vases are beautiful, they would look great in my haunt
> Gothikren those glasses are really cool, such amazing talent to make those. WOW
> 
> I managed to get my package mailed and it should arrive on Saturday. So exciting how many owls there are out there with packages. This next week is going to be nuts with photos.


I know! I am so super excited to see all the pictures that will be coming later this week and next!! 👻💀🎃


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Oh my goodness, Victim, USPS says your boxes are both out for delivery - a whole day early!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh the excitement that is coming. I love seeing others reaps as much as getting my own. On that note don’t forget the card exchange. That is also a lot of fun!


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Shadow Panther said:


> Oh the excitement that is coming. I love seeing others reaps as much as getting my own. On that note don’t forget the card exchange. That is also a lot of fun!


I have a whole thing planned for my cards! I'm buying special envelopes for them and everything. Might try wax seals for them too but that might be too much of a struggle.


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

HallowPumpkin said:


> I have a whole thing planned for my cards! I'm buying special envelopes for them and everything. Might try wax seals for them too but that might be too much of a struggle.


I was going to do wax seals this year, but I think I'll use stickers for Halloween and save the sealing wax for Yule.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

I have been reaped! Thank you @Lil Spook, you really nailed my aesthetic ^_^


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

What a great reap, Cryptic Curiosity! I love vintage Halloween.


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Spookerstar said:


> Tvling what a fun reap! I burst out laughing with your cookie story. I have to say those were very cute cookies, I might have dug in right away too. Does that winged skelly light up? Farblefumble those vases are beautiful, they would look great in my haunt
> Gothikren those glasses are really cool, such amazing talent to make those. WOW
> 
> I managed to get my package mailed and it should arrive on Saturday. So exciting how many owls there are out there with packages. This next week is going to be nuts with photos.


LOL. I've been dieting, so when I saw the cookies, I immediately dove in!!!! Boy was that a surprise!
The bow that the skelly lights up. The skelly is not a cheap plastic one either. It's heavy. Very nice piece!!!


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

My victim now has packages...somewhere? "Your item was delivered to the garage or an alternate location at the address at 10:45 am on September 15, 2021"


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

CrypticCuriosity said:


> I have been reaped! Thank you @Lil Spook, you really nailed my aesthetic ^_^
> View attachment 751750
> 
> View attachment 751751
> ...


Great reap! Love the vintage style items!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> My victim now has packages...somewhere? "Your item was delivered to the garage or an alternate location at the address at 10:45 am on September 15, 2021"


That's odd...everyone go check your garages...or any other alternate location other than your actual front or side house doors...


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> My victim now has packages...somewhere? "Your item was delivered to the garage or an alternate location at the address at 10:45 am on September 15, 2021"


I don't think it's me!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I was just all over my yard...nothing here, either.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Nothing here either!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

CrypticCuriosity those are so cool, does the kitty head light up? Lil Spook it looks like you crafted those. Talent! 
Cant wait for more reaps tonight as people get home to find their boxes


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I envy people with front, back, side, garage, and other alternate doors! Lots of options for carrying groceries in. I pretty much just have the front, and no boxes for me........


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> My victim now has packages...somewhere? "Your item was delivered to the garage or an alternate location at the address at 10:45 am on September 15, 2021"


It was me!! It was me!! (And weirdly the "alternate location" was my front porch .
I'VE BEEN REAPED!!
Let me say right up front that I think this is one of my all time favorite reaps. Thank you so much *Goth Kitty Lady*, you and your family were so thoughtful and generous!

There were 2 boxes with jack o'lanterns drawn on them - I opened the smaller one first and found a bunch of wonderful treats including Halloween pretzels, Halloween oreos (one of which I am eating now while I type this that has orange filling and web cookies---oreos are a fav of mine, which I don't think I have ever mentioned to anyone....your stalking is impressive).

There was also a whole package of packing tape!!! I had in my likes/dislikes that it is my goal to make a packing tape ghost for my cemetery so this is very thoughtful!!

















Next was this candle holder, with a beautiful candle ring and candle (now that plastic tube teaser you posted makes sense-ha)! This will be lovely on my table. And some pumpkin seeds - such a thoughtful touch, jack o'lanterns are a favorite of mine and I didn't know you could grow them in a pot!!

















Then some creepy spiders and some fantastic earrings. Dangle earrings are my favorite! Can't wait to show the off.
















Then mysterious bags with mysterious labels...









Which were two sets of beautiful skull napkins with napkin rings for my Halloween dinner parties (and somehow I didn't get a separate photo of the cutest beanie jack o'lantern which I love)!
















Ok I am at my picture limit so hold on...another post coming and you will be blown away. I am!!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

My dearest victim,I’m a day late but your package was sent out today! 👻


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Awesome Reap! Goth Kitty - where did you get that pumpkin beanie?? I want one.


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

dbruner said:


> Awesome Reap! Goth Kitty - where did you get that pumpkin beanie?? I want one.


It was buried in the tower of beanies at Joanne's.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

My reap continued with THIS!!!! Goth Kitty Lady, you were so sweet to stalk my pinterest and I can't believe you found these. I LOVE LOVE LOVE them. They are doubly perfect because not only do I love the Shining (I try to always watch it the first snow of the year and the book was even scarier) but I live in Colorado and that Estes Park teaser was very clever. I mean look inside this book too. I can't say enough how much I love this book and notepad!
















The next thing I pulled out of the box was so amazing I got a little emotional! It is this absolutely incredible cloth covered recipe book. I can tell how much thought and time went into this and I am so touched. There were recipes from Christine McConnell (I had her work as a like on my list---and I think a like of Goth Kitty Lady too) and special recipes from Goth Kitty Lady AND from her family! They are all bound on perfect spooky paper that is just stunning. Each recipe has helpful tips and info included and quotes about the recipe (I have only shared a sampling here). It made me feel so special that you would share your family recipes. I am beyond grateful for this gift and will treasure it forever. There are even extra pages for me to add my favorite recipes. Thank you so much!!! The photos seriously don't do this justice.
































If you can believe it there is still more...then I opened the huge box (with the insane postage on the outside--you are so generous to send this to me)!!! I just had to gasp. It is a GORGEOUS wreath that is 1000% my style and I can't wait to hang it. I LOVE IT! I may never take it down. Your teaser pictures make me think you made this...did you make this???? It is GORGEOUS. Oh and in case I didn't mention it....its GORGEOUS. I can't stop looking at it.










Sitting here looking at all of it I just feel so overwhelmingly grateful. Thank you so much Goth Kitty Lady and please pass my thanks to your family. I can sincerely tell how much time and thought went into my reap, thank you.

Here it is all toghether with the wreath in the background...the bags are what all the goodies came in!


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Witchful Thinking said:


> It was me!! It was me!! (And weirdly the "alternate location" was my front porch .
> ...
> 
> And some pumpkin seeds - such a thoughtful touch, jack o'lanterns are a favorite of mine and I didn't know you could grow them in a pot!!


That is so weird - I had visions of the mail carrier sliding the boxes under your garage door. And I am so relieved you like your reap!

I didn't know pumpkins would grow in a pot either until this year! I planted some on a whim, and they flowered and have actually been looking really nice. No idea if I'll get any pumpkins off them since I planted them too late in the season, but they're definitely trying their best. Next year I think I'll put some in one of the larger patio pots and see what happens.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

Witchful Thinking said:


> My reap continued with THIS!!!! Goth Kitty Lady, you were so sweet to stalk my pinterest and I can't believe you found these. I LOVE LOVE LOVE them. They are doubly perfect because not only do I love the Shining (I try to always watch it the first snow of the year and the book was even scarier) but I live in Colorado and that Estes Park teaser was very clever. I mean look inside this book too. I can't say enough how much I love this book and notepad!
> View attachment 751790
> View attachment 751791


These are so cool! Also hello fellow Coloradan


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Witchful Thinking said:


> My reap continued with THIS!!!! Goth Kitty Lady, you were so sweet to stalk my pinterest and I can't believe you found these. I LOVE LOVE LOVE them. They are doubly perfect because not only do I love the Shining (I try to always watch it the first snow of the year and the book was even scarier) but I live in Colorado and that Estes Park teaser was very clever. I mean look inside this book too. I can't say enough how much I love this book and notepad!


REALLY relieved you liked this one! My daughter likes The Shining, so I ran it past her before I made it for you...and then I had to make one for her too.



Witchful Thinking said:


> The next thing I pulled out of the box was so amazing I got a little emotional! It is this absolutely incredible cloth covered recipe book. I can tell how much thought and time went into this and I am so touched. There were recipes from Christine McConnell (I had her work as a like on my list---and I think a like of Goth Kitty Lady too) and special recipes from Goth Kitty Lady AND from her family! They are all bound on perfect spooky paper that is just stunning. Each recipe has helpful tips and info included and quotes about the recipe (I have only shared a sampling here). It made me feel so special that you would share your family recipes. I am beyond grateful for this gift and will treasure it forever. There are even extra pages for me to add my favorite recipes. Thank you so much!!! The photos seriously don't do this justice.


Christine has recipes on Food.com, of all places, which is where those came from. And my son wants me to let you know that he wasn't kidding about the weaponized nature of the cookies.  

I made this with ARC binder supplies, but ARC and Happy Planner stuff is interchangeable so you can get almost any kind of add-on for it that you need later. I can also send you PDFs of the recipe and note pages so you can print more when you need them. And the larger of the little plastic pocket holders in the front will hopefully hold the one surprise I'm not sure you've found yet. 



Witchful Thinking said:


> If you can believe it there is still more...then I opened the huge box (with the insane postage on the outside--you are so generous to send this to me)!!! I just had to gasp. It is a GORGEOUS wreath that is 1000% my style and I can't wait to hang it. I LOVE IT! I may never take it down. Your teaser pictures make me think you made this...did you make this???? It is GORGEOUS. Oh and in case I didn't mention it....its GORGEOUS. I can't stop looking at it.


My wife made it, and she says you're welcome and she's so glad you liked it! She loves making them, we have a set for every season and extras for major holidays. And yeah, they're ridiculous to ship - that's why she doesn't make them to sell - but believe me, yours was relatively reasonable compared to the postage on the ones we've sent to her relatives in Canada.



Witchful Thinking said:


> Sitting here looking at all of it I just feel so overwhelmingly grateful. Thank you so much Goth Kitty Lady and please pass my thanks to your family. I can sincerely tell how much time and thought went into my reap, thank you.


You are so very welcome! Happy Halloween, and many happy dinner parties to come!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> REALLY relieved you liked this one! My daughter likes The Shining, so I ran it past her before I made it for you...and then I had to make one for her too.
> 
> 
> Christine has recipes on Food.com, of all places, which is where those came from. And my son wants me to let you know that he wasn't kidding about the weaponized nature of the cookies.
> ...


Whoa, whoa, whoa....you MADE the Shining book and notepad? You are incredibly talented. That is seriously impressive and I love them even more now! I went back to find this mystery surprise and laughed when it fell out of the book. I flipped through there twice originally and missed it. One more special treat!! It being tucked int he book makes it feel like a little leftover mementos of Jack's time at the Overlook. I may keep it in there!

(And thanks for the warning about the weaponized chocolate cookies---it made me and my husband laugh when we were reading it and definitely made us want to try it).


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa....you MADE the Shining book and notepad? You are incredibly talented. That is seriously impressive and I love them even more now! I went back to find this mystery surprise and laughed when it fell out of the book. I flipped through there twice originally and missed it. One more special treat!! It being tucked int he book makes it feel like a little leftover mementos of Jack's time at the Overlook. I may keep it in there!
> 
> (And thanks for the warning about the weaponized chocolate cookies---it made me and my husband laugh when we were reading it and definitely made us want to try it).


Thank you! I'm incredibly flattered by that - to me, of course, it looked really really obvious that I'd made them. The creator of Jack's typed pages is listed as the typesetter on the copyright page, along with a link to his site. He made them for people to print out as props, I just cropped and resized them...well, all except for that one section, those are unique to your copy. For obvious reasons 

Our son only makes his Diabeetus cookies a few times a year. They're delicious, but nobody has ever been able to eat more than one at a sitting, not even him.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Witchful Thinking said:


> My reap continued with THIS!!!! Goth Kitty Lady, you were so sweet to stalk my pinterest and I can't believe you found these. I LOVE LOVE LOVE them. They are doubly perfect because not only do I love the Shining (I try to always watch it the first snow of the year and the book was even scarier) but I live in Colorado and that Estes Park teaser was very clever. I mean look inside this book too. I can't say enough how much I love this book and notepad!
> View attachment 751790
> View attachment 751791
> 
> ...


Lovely reap! The Shining book is just great, lol, and the notepad that goes with it is a good touch. I love the recipe book and the wreath is beautiful!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow! Witchfulthinking I love those spiderweb bags, the wreaths are pretty, the earrings are cool, the Overlook stuff is unique & the recipe book is just sweet! Awesome Awesome job Goth Kitty Lady!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

CrypticCuriosity said:


> These are so cool! Also hello fellow Coloradan


There's a few of us here! W'sup?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> That is so weird - I had visions of the mail carrier sliding the boxes under your garage door. And I am so relieved you like your reap!
> 
> I didn't know pumpkins would grow in a pot either until this year! I planted some on a whim, and they flowered and have actually been looking really nice. No idea if I'll get any pumpkins off them since I planted them too late in the season, but they're definitely trying their best. Next year I think I'll put some in one of the larger patio pots and see what happens.


Yes, pumpkins can be grown in containers. The bigger the pumpkin type, the bigger container you will need, though, as pumpkins need lots of nutrients and water. I grow minis in large containers or small/medium half barrel planters. The nice thing, is that even if you get little to no fruit, a pumpkin plant with male flowers can make a stunning patio plant!
(You guys should check out past years' and take part in next year's pumpkin growers threads!)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

What the heck?! My Victim's box made it to their state in a single day...but the delivery date backed up from Friday to Saturday??? How will it take 3 more days to get to their city when it's so close?????? It was supposed to be 2 day shipping, too! I'm hoping nothing happened to the box to stall it's delivery...
Anxiety level 1,000,000...


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

First, I have been working double shifts so am behind on all the teaser and reaps. I am loving all the cool stuff and pictures. Kudos to all the talented reapers!

Second, I received a teaser and was reaped! How sweet is that?! I am absolutely thrilled but will need to see if I can figure out who my amazing reaper is. I love everything! It’s perfect! Thank you so much reaper! I have more to say but I will wait. Stay tuned for more pictures too.

Here are pictures of my teaser and wrapped treats.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> First, I have been working double shifts so am behind on all the teaser and reaps. I am loving all the cool stuff and pictures. Kudos to all the talented reapers!
> 
> Second, I received a teaser and was reaped! How sweet is that?! I am absolutely thrilled but will need to see if I can figure out who my amazing reaper is. I love everything! It’s perfect! Thank you so much reaper! I have more to say but I will wait. Stay tuned for more pictures too.
> 
> ...


I love that they included 
"I hope you survive your encounter"
in the letter. Are those halloween crackers? Were there toys inside? I like the bat blanket. Hopefully they reveal themselves!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Also, I hope you get some time off after working double shifts. That's rough!


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> What the heck?! My Victim's box made it to their state in a single day...but the delivery date backed up from Friday to Saturday??? How will it take 3 more days to get to their city when it's so close?????? It was supposed to be 2 day shipping, too! I'm hoping nothing happened to the box to stall it's delivery...
> Anxiety level 1,000,000...


Could be like my stupid area after all the Post office shut downs. Come here to a warehouse, goes an hour and half north, then comes back here to the area's PO. .. Why are we losing money??? Dumb


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

Just want to say i'm speechless at my presents I got!! thank you so so so so much DBruner!!! 
I am still in awe of everything - I will post pics later - but was just what i needed after stressing about returning to the office! Perfect!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Goth Kitty Lady you sent the perfect reap for Witchful! She was sharing with me and my other niece GraveyardQueen last night as she was opening. I absolutely love that shinning book. So creative and special. The wreath, candle and napkins are so elegant. We were speculating how you made that recipe book. I have never heard about ARC planners but I typed that into Etsy and you can go down a rabbit hole there. I was having fun going back to read your comments and teasers and now everything makes so much sense. Also I love the connection how my neighbor Lady Arsenic was your reaper!
Wycked Spiryt and SpookySpoof I am so excited to see what your reaper sent to you. 
Cryptic Curiosity we should have a Colorado meet up sometime! Witchful can bake some Apple Spice Skull Cakes 🎃


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

SpookySpoof said:


> Just want to say i'm speechless at my presents I got!! thank you so so so so much DBruner!!!
> I am still in awe of everything - I will post pics later - but was just what i needed after stressing about returning to the office! Perfect!


Yay! So glad you like everything. I hope everything was intact.


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

This is what the Imp's say wonder if it's true.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Lady Arsenic said:


> I love that they included
> "I hope you survive your encounter"
> in the letter. Are those halloween crackers? Were there toys inside? I like the bat blanket. Hopefully they reveal themselves!


The bat blanket is just the throw I have on my sofa. It seemed like a good background last night. It was late, lol! The picture is of the unopened gifts.

I received a set of wax tombstones and a skull candle. I think my reaper made them. Also a holy water bottle and two lavender taper candles. There is also something else but I won’t say what until I figure out how to take pictures of it (them). My reaper did a fantastic job. I still haven’t figured out who my reaper is but suspect clues are in the letter.


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

HOW FUN IS THIS?!?! I've been reaped! 
So many packages! So many great things 
Especially love the bats and the photos!! 
I'm super excited to get these new items installed in my haunt! 
Thank you so much Tvling!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> The bat blanket is just the throw I have on my sofa. It seemed like a good background last night. It was late, lol! The picture is of the unopened gifts.
> 
> I received a set of wax tombstones and a skull candle. I think my reaper made them. Also a holy water bottle and two lavender taper candles. There is also something else but I won’t say what until I figure out how to take pictures of it (them). My reaper did a fantastic job. I still haven’t figured out who my reaper is but suspect clues are in the letter.
> View attachment 751870


Great reap! The skull candle is really cool, and all the mini tombstones are adorable. I can't wait to see what the other gift is!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lil Spook said:


> HOW FUN IS THIS?!?! I've been reaped!
> So many packages! So many great things
> Especially love the bats and the photos!!
> I'm super excited to get these new items installed in my haunt!
> ...


Fun reap! Love the bats and the photos are suuuper creepy!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

DeadED said:


> Could be like my stupid area after all the Post office shut downs. Come here to a warehouse, goes an hour and half north, then comes back here to the area's PO. .. Why are we losing money??? Dumb


Yeah, I know, when I get deliveries, they tend to get to my state, go past me into another state, then turn around and come back. We have main offices/distribution centers that are far away that our deliveries tend to go to before coming back to our area, too. It's crazy.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

EEK Lil Spook those are some creepy items that Tvling sent. What is your theme this year? Clowns destroy me 🤡
Wycked you are wicked with the suspense you are keeping us in. I love the little tombstones and the whole wax/candle theme of the reap. Excited to see more
X-pired we never got to see the photos of what your victim received. Did you take some that you can share with us?


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Honestly, I was so anxious about the candle skull arriving in bad condition I had a dream about it. It was a malformed skull blob. I am the one who accidently misspelled encounter. What do I do for a living you ask. Writing? Oh good I'm not in trouble at all. I may have been too subtle. (There was a pumpkin used to close the letter also I use the spooky meme as my avatar and I left no other hints in the other packages) I even removed my name off of an object. I fess up. It was me your secret reaper.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Lots of packages in route, several leaving soon, the owls and monkey's are being kept busy!!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Great reaps. I love the liitle tombstones! The doll parts are really creepy and so is the hand coming out of the popcorn box


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

HallowPumpkin said:


> Honestly, I was so anxious about the candle skull arriving in bad condition I had a dream about it. It was a malformed skull blob. I am the one who accidently misspelled encounter. What do I do for a living you ask. Writing? Oh good I'm not in trouble at all. I may have been too subtle. (There was a pumpkin used to close the letter also I use the spooky meme as my avatar and I left no other hints in the other packages) I even removed my name off of an object. I fess up. It was me your secret reaper.


Thank you, I absolutely love my reap. I appreciate how much effort you put into it!

Here are the posters and funeral home sign. Two of the posters are already on my wall and I’m working on the others. Don’t they look great? The posters were in a mailing tube so I had to figure out how to flatten them, they kept curling, before I could get pictures. I know, I’m slow, what can I say, lol!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Wycked how fun! Makes me want to come and watch movies in your Halloween basement 🎃


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

great reaps everyone


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Thank you, I absolutely love my reap. I appreciate how much effort you put into it!
> 
> Here are the posters and funeral home sign. Two of the posters are already on my wall and I’m working on the others. Don’t they look great? The posters were in a mailing tube so I had to figure out how to flatten them, they kept curling, before I could get pictures. I know, I’m slow, what can I say, lol!
> 
> ...


Awesome!!


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Thank you, I absolutely love my reap. I appreciate how much effort you put into it!
> 
> Here are the posters and funeral home sign. Two of the posters are already on my wall and I’m working on the others. Don’t they look great? The posters were in a mailing tube so I had to figure out how to flatten them, they kept curling, before I could get pictures. I know, I’m slow, what can I say, lol!
> 
> ...


Was a bit afraid of that but couldn't think how else to mail them. As I was trying to get them in a flat rate at first so I bought the smallest mailing tube available at office depot. After as loosely as possible getiing the posters in the tube I realized the tube was too big for any of the flat rate boxes I had. So I had to go out and buy an entire box which may have been easier to ship flat if I managed to get some larger flat piece of cardboard but if the box got damaged at all they would have as well so mailing tube maybe not worst idea still. But yeah because of you I watched The Exorcist. Did my best finding items and making them!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Thank you, I absolutely love my reap. I appreciate how much effort you put into it!
> 
> Here are the posters and funeral home sign. Two of the posters are already on my wall and I’m working on the others. Don’t they look great? The posters were in a mailing tube so I had to figure out how to flatten them, they kept curling, before I could get pictures. I know, I’m slow, what can I say, lol!
> 
> ...


Oh, upon looking closer, I just saw the Headless Horseman one! Love!!!!


----------



## Cinnabear (Aug 16, 2016)

Tracking says the package was delivered yesterday - hopefully my victim in Colorado enjoys what I sent!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Those posters are great!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Lil Spook said:


> HOW FUN IS THIS?!?! I've been reaped!
> So many packages! So many great things
> Especially love the bats and the photos!!
> I'm super excited to get these new items installed in my haunt!
> ...


I'm so glad you everything. I stressed over this so much!!!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

HallowPumpkin said:


> Was a bit afraid of that but couldn't think how else to mail them. As I was trying to get them in a flat rate at first so I bought the smallest mailing tube available at office depot. After as loosely as possible getiing the posters in the tube I realized the tube was too big for any of the flat rate boxes I had. So I had to go out and buy an entire box which may have been easier to ship flat if I managed to get some larger flat piece of cardboard but if the box got damaged at all they would have as well so mailing tube maybe not worst idea still. But yeah because of you I watched The Exorcist. Did my best finding items and making them!


I’m really happy that you went with the mailing tube. It kept my posters protected. It occurred to me to roll them in the opposite direction and stick them back into the tube for a bit. It worked like a charm. Lol, I hope you liked The Exorcist movie. And thank you again, you are an awesome reaper!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Victim's package was delivered to a front porch in Florida. 👻 So nervous to see if everything survived....and more importantly if you like it dear victim!!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

I just got the cutest socks from you reaper. Thank you!!! Sure put a smile on my face ☺


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

To my dear victim,
I could not get the local owls to work for me no mater how much food I offered. So I reached out to a friend who is close with some extraordinary eagles. They shall soon be winging your way.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I got reaped today by Witchful Thinking!!!! There aren’t words for how awesome it is and how thankful I am and my pics will not do it justice. She totally nailed Haunted Mansion vibe!
Pics to follow


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

a_granger said:


> I just got the cutest socks from you reaper. Thank you!!! Sure put a smile on my face ☺
> View attachment 751924


Omgoodness, those are so awesome!!!!!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

And there’s more!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

love the apple and the mansion ghost very cool


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

dbruner said:


> View attachment 751939
> View attachment 751940
> View attachment 751941
> View attachment 751942
> ...


Wow. That is definitely a haunted mansion vibe, for sure! Love the cat on the skull, the gorgeous but spooky floral arrangement, the busts...great all around!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

The last pic is almost everything, it wouldnt all fit on my kitchen table! This is the aftermath


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

The card is so beautiful! Thank you so much Witchful Thinking, I love it all!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

dbruner said:


> And there’s more!
> View attachment 751945
> View attachment 751946
> View attachment 751947


Oh, more cool stuff to go with the haunted mansion theme! Love that candelabra, too! I forgot, in my previous comment, to mention the awesome haunted mansion ghost mirrors and how well done the poison apple is!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Almost forgot to point out how incredible the flower arrangement is!!! And the handmade potion bottles.
Sorry so many posts.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh I am SO relieved it all made it in one piece and that you like it!! I had intended to get you a veiled maiden bust and could not find one anywhere. My attempt to make one didn't go well and she ended up being hooded instead - ha! My first attempt at making a bust. Also so relieved that flower arrangement didn't get completely smashed. After I made it I realized just how much of the box it took up so I was playing tetris for awhile trying to get everything in there. Also there are red lights you can turn on inside the apple potion bottle. I included several to hopefully last you awhile---you have to unscrew the light and remove the little paper in there that keeps the batteries separate for them to work.

Thanks for being such a fun victim! Your list was wonderful and our likes were so similar I struggled to narrow down what to do!!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I was REAPED by Melanormal!! I will be posting pictures after I feed the family!! Thank you I am so excited!!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

That floral arrangement is gorgeous 😍


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

A couple of things I forgot to mention the poison apple bottle has lights inside!! Also, the female bust is handmade by Watchful Thinking. She is beautiful! Also, I got purple string lights and pumpkin lights!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Cinnabear said:


> Tracking says the package was delivered yesterday - hopefully my victim in Colorado enjoys what I sent!


I was REAPED! Thank you so much Cinnabear! I loved everything you sent and I am getting my DH to take photos for me to upload. Be back soon 👻


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

dbruner I so enjoyed watching Witchful create so many beautiful things when we gathered for Reaper Weekend. I kept saying maybe you should keep that, or maybe I could be your victim...
No one else I know would even think of trying to make a bust but the monster mud/crafty queen herself was able to do it. I hope she posts a tutorial on the forum. My favorite things were the framed lenticulars, the bust and the floral arrangement with the vase she made. Witchful Thinking - Nailed It!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Spookerstar said:


> dbruner I so enjoyed watching Witchful create so many beautiful things when we gathered for Reaper Weekend. I kept saying maybe you should keep that, or maybe I could be your victim...
> No one else I know would even think of trying to make a bust but the monster mud/crafty queen herself was able to do it. I hope she posts a tutorial on the forum. My favorite things were the framed lenticulars, the bust and the floral arrangement with the vase she made. Witchful Thinking - Nailed It!


She is amazing


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Thank you, I absolutely love my reap. I appreciate how much effort you put into it!
> 
> Here are the posters and funeral home sign. Two of the posters are already on my wall and I’m working on the others. Don’t they look great? The posters were in a mailing tube so I had to figure out how to flatten them, they kept curling, before I could get pictures. I know, I’m slow, what can I say, lol!
> 
> ...


These posters are amazing!!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

dbruner said:


> View attachment 751939
> View attachment 751940
> View attachment 751941
> View attachment 751942
> ...


Whoa awesome reap! The busts are awesome, so is the poison apple mug! The Hitchhiking holograms…OMG. Amazing. Btw, I love your purple front door! And, we are mug twins-I have the same Van Gogh mug that is in your background lol!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

When I read Cinnabear's post I was hoping it was me but when I got home both Lady Arsenic and I had packages at our door. A double reaping. Then I recognized the teaser pick she posted, it was ME!. I wanted to set the mood since it isn't every day you get REAPED, so I put on my spooky pjs, had DH make me a spooky drink and dove in. Well, I did have to wait for the box to be cat scanned first.
















When I opened the box it was packed with so many goodies it looked like it could explode. 









Everything was wrapped and in fun little bags.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

So my husband brought in a huge box today and said it was for me. I was so excited and I just love everything in my reap from Melanormal! There was a lot of thought put into everything and I am so lucky! There will be a few posts of my reap. First, my fluffy dog was excited about the box.







Once I opened it, there were these gorgeous pillows and a hand towel. The pillows are on my chairs and the towel will go in my guest bathroom.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

there were some goodies that were quickly claimed by my daughter. She loves them-thank you!!








I LOVE this cat silhouette and these brooms! I can’t wait to put the kitty outside in my graveyard.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

These bottles are amazing! My hubby always excited to look up the different herbs inside and they are all medicinal and awesome. Plus, gorgeous to look at. I love these so much.








Did you make this? These coals are so so cool. I think I will put a skull on top to make it look like it’s roasting. How did you do it?
And finally, there was a strobe light, a sting of ghost lights, and a TNBC earring and necklace set. I squealed a bit when i opened these. I love them! I love it all and am so excited to use some of these items outside in my haunt and decorate with the others. Thank you again!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Inside were so many goodies. Scrapbooking supplies which I love. I hope soon to have more time to devote to that.








Then there was this fun blood splat. Ok seems like a that seems like strange statement  I think it will be perfect as a soap dish








And this really cool skull light. I cant decide if I want to put this outside by the graveyard or in the bathroom. Very spooky








Next were these great spooky signs that I think my Reaper crafted. I think I will bring these to work to decorate my office. There was also a fun Halloween glass and a beautiful spider candle holder. Arachnophobia is our theme this year so this is perfect.








It keeps going...beautiful kitchen towels


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Lady Arsenic flys home after another long day. Work is out if control & so are the weeds. Full bladder, empty stomach, she pulls into the community garden to water the pumpkins.
_Spookerstar: _I think we both got Reaped!!!
pumpkins fully watered she zooms home to find a box that for once, isn't from Amazon!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I am telling you it was like a piñata. How did this all fit in that box? She sent webbing and creepy cloth for our theme and this cute frog for my potion area. 









Then this adorable mini Reaper! 









One of the things on my wish list was items to give out to TOTs and she sent so many things. The neighborhood kids will be so happy










Here is a photo of everything


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you so much Cinnabear from me and Mini (who loved all the tissue paper). I hope your Halloween is extra spooky and fun!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I have been reaped by the FABULOUS Phantasm!!!
This was the bowden I opened it








I remember the wax seal as a teaser, it's beautiful! Inside were several tissue wrapped packages. The first ones I pulled out were this really cool spiders...






















Next were these beaded spiders that I was looking at how to make. HOW DID YOU KNOW?! Did you stalk my Pinterest? You said your sister helped you with them,, and that you made nearly everything here.....you guys did fantastic!! These are beautiful!!💖




































Now, I just need a place to hang them.....Oh! How about a _SPIDER WEB?_


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

These super soft socks








This awesome mug








I love pumpkins. I have them everywhere in the house. Look how pretty this is!








It makes shapes on the wall!








Then I got a crystal 🔮 ball








You did a good job, I think it's great! 
I knew I smelled cinnamon when I opened the box..







this is adorable!
Pepper loved the tissue paper and mesh








And this beautiful spell book! It's perfect!






















I'll look for spells to put in there, what a great book, the pages are too pretty to cover up, I may leave some blank, and print some small spells.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Here's a group photo








Oh, I almost forgot the spider candy dish!








And of course, what's an empty box without a cat around....








Hermione will be sleeping in here tonight.


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

Eee! I’m so glad everything made it safely! I had so much fun crafting all the spiders (I definitely stalked your Pinterest!) and everything else! I’m so glad you like it all!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Phantasm thank you so much for these perfect gifts, as Spookerstar said our theme is arachnaphobia and these are perfect! The web & beaded spiders will stay out year round, with the crystal ball & spell book & pumpkin. I appreciate the time and effort you put into crafting these things. Happy Halloween!🎃


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Phantasm thank you so much for these perfect gifts, as Spookerstar said our theme is arachnaphobia and these are perfect! The web & beaded spiders will stay out year round, with the crystal ball & spell book & pumpkin. I appreciate the time and effort you put into crafting these things. Happy Halloween!🎃


It was an absolute pleasure to make it all for you! Happy Halloween!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

wow some more great reaps i just love seeing everyone's creative amazing stuff everyone


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Ok, cereal for dinner, water the flowers, wear out the cats, then I'll be back to check out all the awesome-ness that was happening next door, & someone else was reaped too! Lots of typing in my future tonight!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Holly Haunter said:


> View attachment 751968
> 
> These bottles are amazing! My hubby always excited to look up the different herbs inside and they are all medicinal and awesome. Plus, gorgeous to look at. I love these so much.
> View attachment 751969
> ...


Great reap!! Love the NBC Zero necklace and those gorgeous pillows!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spookerstar said:


> I am telling you it was like a piñata. How did this all fit in that box? She sent webbing and creepy cloth for our theme and this cute frog for my potion area.
> View attachment 751975
> 
> 
> ...


Nice reap!! Love that skull wall sconce! The froggy is so cute, too! Love your furbabies, too!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Here's a group photo
> View attachment 752002
> 
> Oh, I almost forgot the spider candy dish!
> ...


Awesome reap! I love love that wire spiderweb, crystal ball and the light up pumpkin!!!! The beaded spiders are very cool.. Your kitties are adorable, too!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Phantasm said:


> Eee! I’m so glad everything made it safely! I had so much fun crafting all the spiders (I definitely stalked your Pinterest!) and everything else! I’m so glad you like it all!


How cool you hand made all those beaded spiders!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

So many reaps rolling in...I hope I haven't missed any!! I want items from every reap, so far! Great job, guys!! 🎃🎃🎃💜🧡


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

This is me getting really excited for when I get reaped!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

a_granger said:


> I just got the cutest socks from you reaper. Thank you!!! Sure put a smile on my face ☺
> View attachment 751924


Is this a teaser?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

dbruner said:


> View attachment 751936
> View attachment 751937
> View attachment 751938
> View attachment 751936
> ...


I also have a purple door! Your entry way looks pretty. Witchfulthinking was my very first Reaper! She's always done a great job!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

dbruner said:


> And there’s more!
> View attachment 751945
> View attachment 751946
> View attachment 751947


I love the font on the nightmares bottle. That's pretty!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Spookerstar said:


> Inside were so many goodies. Scrapbooking supplies which I love. I hope soon to have more time to devote to that.
> View attachment 751965
> 
> Then there was this fun blood splat. Ok seems like a that seems like strange statement  I think it will be perfect as a soap dish
> ...


I love your towels! The spooky light up skull guy would look great on the tree on the cemetery side! Great blood splat soap dish! Totally unique!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> I also have a purple door! Your entry way looks pretty. Witchfulthinking was my very first Reaper! She's always done a great job!


Thanks! I love all of your spiders, what a great reap! I have the cookie jar that matches that mug.


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

Apparently I was partially reaped after I left for work yesterday. I found a box marked 1 of 2. I’m going to wait for the second one before I start opening them.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh, that's very disciplined of you! I hope box 2 arrives today so we don't have to wait long!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Yesterday was such a big reaping day, I love all the photos and cant wait for more. Victim I just checked the tracking and you might be reaped today instead of tomorrow! There must be a good tailwind for those flying monkeys. Hope you enjoy as much as I enjoyed putting it together. 

Holly Hunter what a great reap you received. I am obsessed with Halloween pillows this year. I love those potion bottles with the beautiful ingredients inside. I have never seen hot coals like that before. Would be great to put a cauldron on top. Melanormal how did you make that?

Lady Arsenic I love those jeweled spiders and creepy skull spiders. They will look great in the haunt this year. Phantasm did you make the crystal ball and spell book too? Beautiful! dbruner I have that cookie jar too. I didn't know they made other things. Pepper and Hermione are the sweetest kitties. 😻


----------



## Melanormal (Aug 15, 2012)

Holly Haunter said:


> View attachment 751968
> 
> These bottles are amazing! My hubby always excited to look up the different herbs inside and they are all medicinal and awesome. Plus, gorgeous to look at. I love these so much.
> View attachment 751969
> ...





Holly Haunter said:


> I was REAPED by Melanormal!! I will be posting pictures after I feed the family!! Thank you I am so excited!!


So glad you liked it and that it made it there so quickly!! I had a lot of fun with this reap. Happy Halloween! (I sent you a message)


----------



## Melanormal (Aug 15, 2012)

Spookerstar said:


> Yesterday was such a big reaping day, I love all the photos and cant wait for more. Victim I just checked the tracking and you might be reaped today instead of tomorrow! There must be a good tailwind for those flying monkeys. Hope you enjoy as much as I enjoyed putting it together.
> 
> Holly Hunter what a great reap you received. I am obsessed with Halloween pillows this year. I love those potion bottles with the beautiful ingredients inside. I have never seen hot coals like that before. Would be great to put a cauldron on top. Melanormal how did you make that?
> 
> Lady Arsenic I love those jeweled spiders and creepy skull spiders. They will look great in the haunt this year. Phantasm did you make the crystal ball and spell book too? Beautiful! dbruner I have that cookie jar too. I didn't know they made other things. Pepper and Hermione are the sweetest kitties. 😻


The coals are pretty easy, and it's a prop I've used for about 15 years--lots of fun uses and everybody comments on it. You just get a base of whatever size you want (I used a smaller cardboard piece for Holly, but you can make a sturdier plexiglass version). Then you cut the bottoms off of 2-liter soda bottles and put upside down in the 4 corners. This makes a depression in the middle to set a cauldron, etc. Next, tape orange lights all over, spray the entire thing with Great Stuff foam, and then pain lightly with black. I forget where I saw the tutorial for this. It might have been on this website!


----------



## Melanormal (Aug 15, 2012)

CrypticCuriosity said:


> These are so cool! Also hello fellow Coloradan


Colorado here, too! (Longmont) We should get together sometime!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

We absolutely should! A Colorado haunter group 🎃


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

SpookySpoof said:


> Just want to say i'm speechless at my presents I got!! thank you so so so so much DBruner!!!
> I am still in awe of everything - I will post pics later - but was just what i needed after stressing about returning to the office! Perfect!


I can't wait to see pictures!!




Holly Haunter said:


> View attachment 751968
> 
> These bottles are amazing! My hubby always excited to look up the different herbs inside and they are all medicinal and awesome. Plus, gorgeous to look at. I love these so much.
> View attachment 751969
> ...


Great bottles and those coals are fantastic!! Thanks for the tips on how to make too!



Spookerstar said:


> Inside were so many goodies. Scrapbooking supplies which I love. I hope soon to have more time to devote to that.
> View attachment 751965
> 
> Then there was this fun blood splat. Ok seems like a that seems like strange statement  I think it will be perfect as a soap dish
> ...


Fun stuff, your TOT's will be happy. I love that you have people who drive across town just to see your display! That skull sconce is great and I love those towels! Too fun you and Lady Arsenic got reaped the same day!



Lady Arsenic said:


> I have been reaped by the FABULOUS Phantasm!!!
> This was the bowden I opened it
> View attachment 751981
> 
> ...


Those skull spiders are downright horrifying (in the best way of course). Love all the jeweled spiders and the web--will make such a cool addition to your theme this year. Also absolutely LOVE that mug!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Spookerstar said:


> We absolutely should! A Colorado haunter group 🎃


That would be great fun!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

My victim got their package today,was expected Monday! Now I nervously wait...👻


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Is this a teaser?


I think so!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Spookerstar said:


> I am telling you it was like a piñata. How did this all fit in that box? She sent webbing and creepy cloth for our theme and this cute frog for my potion area.
> View attachment 751975
> 
> 
> ...


I adore your mini reaper!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My Victim's box now moved the expected delivery date back to today, like it was supposed to be (for those who didn't see my previous post, i mailed it Tuesday for Friday delivery, then they pushed it back to Saturday and it was just sitting in their state distribution center for a long time...)
...but it still hasn't updated since getting to their distribution center and says it's in transit and delivery is expected to be late. Uuummm...if it's expected to be late, why change it back to delivery for today???
Dearest Victim, I haven't a clue when your box will get to you. It could be today, tomorrow, next week, Christmas...sigh. I hope it's today!! (...and I hope it's all safe!)

I get nervous when boxes stop for too long, get moved around too much, or travel too long...that's how they get damaged. Arg!!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> My Victim's box now moved the expected delivery date back to today, like it was supposed to be (for those who didn't see my previous post, i mailed it Tuesday for Friday delivery, then they pushed it back to Saturday and it was just sitting in their state distribution center for a long time...)
> ...but it still hasn't updated since getting to their distribution center and says it's in transit and delivery is expected to be late. Uuummm...if it's expected to be late, why change it back to delivery for today???
> Dearest Victim, I haven't a clue when your box will get to you. It could be today, tomorrow, next week, Christmas...sigh. I hope it's today!! (...and I hope it's all safe!)
> I get nervous when boxes stop for too long, get moved around too much, or travel too long...that's how they get damaged. Arg!!


This sounds familiar for my house. This happens even when there isn't a hurricane.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

farblefumble said:


> This sounds familiar for my house. This happens even when there isn't a hurricane.


I shouldn't be surprised, as it happens here, too...I just get extra nervous when it's a box of gifts for someone.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Woo Hoo! Says my victim's package has been delivered! If you are in California check your porch! 💀


----------



## Cinnabear (Aug 16, 2016)

Spookerstar said:


> Thank you so much Cinnabear from me and Mini (who loved all the tissue paper). I hope your Halloween is extra spooky and fun!
> 
> I'm so glad you liked it! I had fun finding all the little things and after peeking at your pinterest boards I got some inspired ideas! (And now I have a blood splatter spoon rest for my stove too!)
> 
> Here's witchin you a spooktacular Halloween! 🧙‍♀️ 🦇 👻


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Spoon rest! That is even better then a soap dish 
Happy Halloween! 🎃


----------



## mwfspartacus (Jul 14, 2021)

CrypticCuriosity said:


> I have been reaped! Thank you @Lil Spook, you really nailed my aesthetic ^_^
> View attachment 751750
> 
> View attachment 751751
> ...


Ooh. That’s a nice aesthetic.


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

My package won't be shipped till monday..waiting on something to arrive at my house tomorrow! Shipping items are delayed all over sadly but it's coming!


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Something was on my porch today.









I was out when it came.









I have been reaped!
















I sprained my wrist recently and can't get it into my house by myself. You'll just have to wait for the insides.


----------



## mwfspartacus (Jul 14, 2021)

Holly Haunter said:


> I just need to finish packing the box and away it will go…north. Soon my victim!!
> View attachment 751211


I must tell you. I enjoyed the wrapping so much it was difficult to open the packages. Thank you so much!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

mwfspartacus said:


> I must tell you. I enjoyed the wrapping so much it was difficult to open the packages. Thank you so much!


Oh!! Pictures! Pictures!!


----------



## mwfspartacus (Jul 14, 2021)

Here is my reap from @Holly Haunter! I’m definitely in love with the candles and witch bells. I didn’t have anything like them.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Mwfspartacus...those candles! 😍😍


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

mwfspartacus said:


> Here is my reap from @Holly Haunter! I’m definitely in love with the candles and witch bells. I didn’t have anything like them.
> View attachment 752060
> 
> View attachment 752061


Love it all...the wrapping and the gifts!!


----------



## deadite_scholar (Aug 12, 2021)

So I've been reaped today, it seems. And I have no idea how my reaper was able to get me so spectacularly right. It's as if she was able to peer into the very core of my soul with eerily accurate discernment. Seriously, she got my style down on point. Check out the photos below:

First, the card.








Starting off with the proper ambience. This is quintessential Halloween right here, I tell you.

Next up:










Lights form the backbone of my Halloween decor. I can never have too many of them.

Next:










I absolutely adore lanterns I'm all about the atmosphere, and this lantern, complete with flickering candle and remote will work so well with my graveyard.

Next up:










I can't begin to describe how much I love this magnet. The sculpt is exquisite and I foresee this becoming a permanent staple on my refrigerator.

And last, but certainly not least, feast your eyes on this:











Creepy dolls are sort of my thing. The Radio Flyer wagon is a nice touch. This will go well with my Zombie playground. What child left this doll behind, and why? I can't wait to craft a haunted story to go along with it. His name's Eliot, by the way. At least, that's what he whispered in my ear after opening him. Sure looks like an Eliot, doesn't he?

And now everything all at once.










I had the genuine pleasure of being reaped by Halloeve55. From the bottom of my heart, thank you. You get me.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Lady Arsenic said:


> I also have a purple door! Your entry way looks pretty. Witchfulthinking was my very first Reaper! She's always done a great job!


I’m getting jealous of the pretty purple doors! Now I want one at my house!


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Holly Haunter said:


> I’m getting jealous of the pretty purple doors! Now I want one at my house!


Same! So cute!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

mwfspartacus said:


> Here is my reap from @Holly Haunter! I’m definitely in love with the candles and witch bells. I didn’t have anything like them.
> View attachment 752060
> 
> View attachment 752061


I’m so glad you like it! I made the candles and thought you could use them inside or outside in your cemetery! I had to make myself some witch’s bells for my door after I made you yours, I liked how they turned out and they sound nice, too. Good to scare away the bad energies lol. Happy Halloween!!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

deadite_scholar , I don’t know what happened to your post here but I managed to see it before it disappeared... I’m so happy you liked your reap! Your post made me tear up! When I laid eyes on Eliot I had to have him and glad you liked him. I was scared the whole time he was in my house..I have a thing about dolls. 🤪He sure had some stories to tell with those eyes. I had to hide the magnet from my husband who wanted to keep him and hide the wagon from my son who would’ve hawked it. I’m so glad you liked your reap! It was fun having you as a victim!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

a_granger said:


> I adore your mini reaper!!!


Me, too!! Was that handmade?


----------



## deadite_scholar (Aug 12, 2021)

Halloeve55 said:


> deadite_scholar , I don’t know what happened to your post here but I managed to see it before it disappeared... I’m so happy you liked your reap! Your post made me tear up! When I laid eyes on Eliot I had to have him and glad you liked him. I was scared the whole time he was in my house..I have a thing about dolls. 🤪He sure had some stories to tell with those eyes. I had to hide the magnet from my husband who wanted to keep him and hide the wagon from my son who would’ve hawked it. I’m so glad you liked your reap! It was fun having you as a victim!


It says my post is awaiting moderator approval...not sure why, though. I'm glad you saw it before it was hidden.Meant every word of it


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

deadite_scholar said:


> It says my post is awaiting moderator approval...not sure why, though. I'm glad you saw it before it was hidden.Meant every word of it


it is now approved


----------



## deadite_scholar (Aug 12, 2021)

Saki.Girl said:


> it is now approved


Thanks. I was racking my brain trying to think of what rule I accidentally broke


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

I’m glad! My stores here were & are sooo bare of all spooky stuff! It’s driving me crazy!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

deadite_scholar said:


> So I've been reaped today, it seems. And I have no idea how my reaper was able to get me so spectacularly right. It's as if she was able to peer into the very core of my soul with eerily accurate discernment. Seriously, she got my style down on point. Check out the photos below:
> 
> First, the card.
> View attachment 752062
> ...


Great reap!! Love the card and lanterns are awesome. 
Yeah, looks like an Eliot...good thing he told you...creepy, but good.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Great reaps today! Eliot is totally creepy.


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

I got the box in the house!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

HallowPumpkin said:


> I got the box in the house!


Hurray! Can’t wait to see!


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Got all the bubble wrap out of the way!








Okay? Here we go. BUTTTONS!








Love my new cat!








I am loving this photo! They'll come to work to scare of my lead.








Being normal is vastly over rated. Witch and cats all the way!








May give the pink cat ears to my bestie so we can be cute together! Also reminds me of my favorite manga Nana. (That would have taken some instragram stalking but I don't use the same profile so I think this was just coincindence) The head is so fun! I love the skull planter!








Love the candle holder and the coffin key chain are super cool! The Vampire Blood (hand santizer) will go in my bag.








I love these potions so much! Thank you for everything! It's all amazing!









I have a few more photos! Sorry for the edit!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

HallowPumpkin said:


> Got all the bubble wrap out of the way!
> View attachment 752098
> 
> 
> Uhh rest of images won't load I'll fix that and come back again.


Nice reap!! The wrapping is pretty! I love the Egyptian kitty, kitty ears headband, and the skull with floral items out the top!


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

I also got this amazing spell book!


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

HallowPumpkin said:


> Got all the bubble wrap out of the way!
> View attachment 752087
> 
> Okay? Here we go. BUTTTONS!
> ...


I got to watch *Spookerstar *put it all together. I wanted to keep the mummy head so bad! And I loved how she aged the spellbook and added all the spells and herbs and embellishments to the pages. It was something to behold. She even added wax drippings (from all those spell casting sessions). No detail goes unnoticed on her watch! Hallow Pumpkin—Egyptian is such a fun theme! Can’t wait to see what you do this year!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

HallowPumpkin said:


> I also got this amazing spell book!
> View attachment 752101
> 
> View attachment 752103
> ...


Oh, very cool, as well!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

mwfspartacus said:


> Here is my reap from @Holly Haunter! I’m definitely in love with the candles and witch bells. I didn’t have anything like them.
> View attachment 752060
> 
> View attachment 752061


Amazing candles! And those bottle toppers!!



deadite_scholar said:


> So I've been reaped today, it seems. And I have no idea how my reaper was able to get me so spectacularly right. It's as if she was able to peer into the very core of my soul with eerily accurate discernment. Seriously, she got my style down on point. Check out the photos below:
> 
> First, the card.
> View attachment 752062
> ...


That card is unreal and the doll with the wagon, while amazing and creepy was made 1000% more spooky by it whispering your ear. Nice to meet you sweet scary Eliot.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Amazing reap Hallow Pumpkin! I love the spellbook and the head.
I am also a beneficiary of Reaper weekend. It looked like so much fun from the pictures they posted. We are lucky victims!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

2nd package delivered yesturday


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

HallowPumpkin said:


> View attachment 752106
> View attachment 752107
> View attachment 752108
> 
> ...


Hallow I am glad you liked your reap! It was fun to dig into your list and strategize ideas with GraveyardQueen, WitchfulThinking, and Lady Arsenic. We created a secret Pinterest page to exchange ideas. Hopefully I didn't go too off mark with the altered Altoid tins and bug flower picture. I saw things like it on your Pinterest and Etsy wish list. Hope those buttons will fit into your collection. 
Happy Halloween! Hope it is a spooky one  👻


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Out for deliveryyyyyyyy!!!!! 👻🎃


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Spookerstar said:


> Hallow I am glad you liked your reap! It was fun to dig into your list and strategize ideas with GraveyardQueen, WitchfulThinking, and Lady Arsenic. We created a secret Pinterest page to exchange ideas. Hopefully I didn't go too off mark with the altered Altoid tins and bug flower picture. I saw things like it on your Pinterest and Etsy wish list. Hope those buttons will fit into your collection.
> Happy Halloween! Hope it is a spooky one  👻


You were amazing! For some reason anytime I get buttons everything is a 1000 times better. They are an amazing addition to my button collection! I really love the style of items and the amazing tins and bottles. I wish I hung out on Pintrest more but I just scroll through etsy like its Pintrest. I really enjoyed my reap. The Eyptian cat will be a keep sake too. I love everything! I was really excited taking out the mummy head and I love how everything was wrapped. Kinda chuckled when I noticed you must of gotten low!







I love everything! Even down to the wrapping! I had so much fun opening everything!


----------



## deadite_scholar (Aug 12, 2021)

My victim should get his/her reap today. It says "Out for Delivery." Fingers crossed.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Here is my fabulous reap, from Lauralouthatswho!! It came in a cauldron!!!! Great for my witches!! And wrapped so nice( Lucy being nosey). And the black and white kitty is Sally, Lucy's sister Next is a cool box made into a wicked witch spell book!! It has cool witchy pages, and lots of yummy chocolate!!!mmmmm! Then comes some fabulous potion bottles and a "ghostly" figure!( the matching one sadly didn't make it in one piece, I will try to fix it, but not sure if I can😞) Next is the coolest poison apple!!!! Need a new post now!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Here is my fabulous reap, from Lauralouthatswho!! It came in a cauldron!!!! Great for my witches!! And wrapped so nice( Lucy being nosey). Next is a cool box made into a wicked witch spell book!! It has cool witchy pages, and lots of yummy chocolate!!!mmmmm! Then comes some fabulous potion bottles and a "ghostly" figure!( the matching one sadly didn't make it in one piece, I will try to fix it, but not sure if I can😞) Next is the coolest poison apple!!!! Need a new post now!!
View attachment 752132
View attachment 752133
View attachment 752136
View attachment 752137
View attachment 752136
View attachment 752137
View attachment 752138
View attachment 752136
View attachment 752137
View attachment 752139
View attachment 752136
View attachment 752137
View attachment 752138
View attachment 752139
View attachment 752136
View attachment 752137
View attachment 752138
View attachment 752139
View attachment 752140
View attachment 752130
View attachment 752132
View attachment 752133
View attachment 752134
View attachment 752136
View attachment 752137
View attachment 752138
View attachment 752139
View attachment 752140
View attachment 752141
View attachment 752130
View attachment 752132
View attachment 752133
View attachment 752134
View attachment 752136
View attachment 752137
View attachment 752138
View attachment 752139
View attachment 752140
View attachment 752141
View attachment 752130
View attachment 752132
View attachment 752133
View attachment 752134
View attachment 752136
View attachment 752137
View attachment 752138
View attachment 752139
View attachment 752140
View attachment 752130
View attachment 752132
View attachment 752133
View attachment 752134
View attachment 752136
View attachment 752137
View attachment 752138
View attachment 752139
View attachment 752140
View attachment 752141
View attachment 752130
View attachment 752132
View attachment 752133
View attachment 752134
View attachment 752136
View attachment 752137
View attachment 752138
View attachment 752139
View attachment 752140
View attachment 752141
View attachment 752130
View attachment 752132
View attachment 752133
View attachment 752134
View attachment 752136
View attachment 752137
View attachment 752138
View attachment 752139
View attachment 752140
View attachment 752141


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Next bunch, I hope!!!First is a gorgeous alter cloth, with 2, yes 2 tarot card pkgs. With a book and journal to go along with it!! Next is a cute little bench for my porcelain dolls, when I ever get off my butt to make them!!. Next is 4 spider egg sacks with 3 spider, will be perfect in my spider area, then a bunch of potion labels, you never can have too many of them! A bag of chocolate, and a cute spell bottles with garnets from Alaska!!! Right up my alley!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I want to than Lauralouthatswho, who crafted the perfect reaping for me! I absolutely love all of it, even though my frustration level trying to get them posted was through the roof, things jumped around, disappeared, doubled up, and was just a royal pain. But that's probably cuz I am not very good at this stuff!! But thank you so much!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> Next bunch, I hope!!!First is a gorgeous alter cloth, with 2, yes 2 tarot card pkgs. With a book and journal to go along with it!! Next is a cute little bench for my porcelain dolls, when I ever get off my butt to make them!!. Next is 4 spider egg sacks with 3 spider, will be perfect in my spider area, then a bunch of potion labels, you never can have too many of them! A bag of chocolate, and a cute spell bottles with garnets from Alaska!!! Right up my alley!!!
> View attachment 752143
> View attachment 752143
> View attachment 752143
> ...


Awesome reap!!! The Wicked Witch book filled with chocolate is double perfect for you! Love the tarot cards, the bottle with bats all over it, poison apple, and the bottle of garnets is awesome! The bench is too cute. Love your kitty pics, too!


----------



## Melanormal (Aug 15, 2012)

Where are you all getting the gorgeous Halloween wrapping paper?!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Awesome reap Bethene!!

i was wondering about the halloween wrapping paper too. I have only found bags and tissue paper.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

HallowPumpkin said:


> You were amazing! For some reason anytime I get buttons everything is a 1000 times better. They are an amazing addition to my button collection! I really love the style of items and the amazing tins and bottles. I wish I hung out on Pintrest more but I just scroll through etsy like its Pintrest. I really enjoyed my reap. The Eyptian cat will be a keep sake too. I love everything! I was really excited taking out the mummy head and I love how everything was wrapped. Kinda chuckled when I noticed you must of gotten low!
> View attachment 752127
> 
> I love everything! Even down to the wrapping! I had so much fun opening everything!


LOL, yep! When you are wrapping and thinking..."can I cover that with some ribbon?"


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have been lucky enough to find a solid black, and solid orange. I think the black came from Michaels, but a while ago, orange from a local dollar store. But, I also get disposable table coverings, cut up and use that!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

*Melanormal *and *dbruner* I found two small business I love for Halloween paper www.spookycatpress.com and www.skellypaperco.com 

*Holly Hunter* the mini reaper I think must have come from Etsy or maybe a craft show. I cant find the plastic wrapping it was in to get the company name. I was a little crazy when I was unwrapping 

More fun reaps today, and I think a few more will be opened tonight!
mwfspartacus I love those drippy candles and especially the witch bells. I just went down a rabbit hole googling witch bells. Now I think I need to make some too. Holly Hunter such pretty wrapping! The purple flower was beautiful. 

Deadite I am so happy that Halloweve sent Eliot to you! Amazing and so creepy. I think I wouldn't sleep until he was out of my house. Dolls and Clowns are EEEK! Halloweve where did you get the magnate?

Bethene what a great witchy reap you received! I love the spell book with the hidden chocolate stash, what a great idea. It is so fun to see different potion bottles. That bat one is great. Adorable fur babies too. Lauralou how intimidating it must have been to get the reaper queen herself! Good job!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

such great reaps . it is so much fun to see all the create creativity this year love it


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

My victim's package was delivered yesterday so hopefully it arrived in one piece! 

These reaps are all so amazing and wonderful!


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

bethene said:


> I want to than Lauralouthatswho, who crafted the perfect reaping for me! I absolutely love all of it, even though my frustration level trying to get them posted was through the roof, things jumped around, disappeared, doubled up, and was just a royal pain. But that's probably cuz I am not very good at this stuff!! But thank you so much!!


I’m happy it arrived when it said it would, glad you like it. Sorry about the ghost figurine not making it, but glad that the other items didn’t meet the same fate. Happy Reaper!!


----------



## Filthycreationworkshop (Jul 7, 2019)

I was reaped yesterday!








(Ignore the box on top that's just to hide the shipping label).








Inside the box were several smaller boxes. The pins were blind box but by coincidence I got the two that I wanted the most. The mug I especially love. I collect novelty drinkware so this was a nice surprise.








Next up was this black wreath. It came packaged with display stand which I later surmised was for the glass vial I didn't get a picture of but is really cool.








Then there was this candle (which will come up later).








And a spooky container of hot cocoa which will go well with the mug.








Buried in the bottom was this larger box. I wonder what this could be...








It's a lantern. I'm guessing this is what the candle is for.
Not pictured (because I couldn't get it to roll out straight) was a magnificent Frankenstein movie poster. It was fairly large and made of vinyl so it won't rip as easily.
All things considered? My reaper really knocked it out of the park with this. I didn't see a name attached but whoever's you are you did a superb job. Thank you so much.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Filthycreationworkshop said:


> I was reaped yesterday!
> View attachment 752176
> 
> (Ignore the box on top that's just to hide the shipping label).
> ...


Great reap!!
That lantern is cool, and the little pins are adorable and love the yummy looking hot cocoa!


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

After a day of running around checking some area shops for the Halloween Treats, I came home to see that I was reaped. A mighty thanks to deadite_scholar. After finding out who sent this "Scare package" we discover the little wooden coffin filled with Graveyard Dirt and some coffin nails. With the included instructions in what dark arts they made be used for. Digging further finding the Sandworm candle holder. Something I wanted but kept holding off for some reason, maybe why huh. Then the final box was open with confusion. Maybe it was too dark , or the book was hiding. I saw the stand but pulled an apple, Weird so I go for the stand and this time grabbed the book. Might I say, Morena already stated she knows where it is going, so she is happy with it. Thank you again and have a great Halloween! 

Deaded and Morena


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Spookerstar said:


> Deadite I am so happy that Halloweve sent Eliot to you! Amazing and so creepy. I think I wouldn't sleep until he was out of my house. Dolls and Clowns are EEEK! Halloweve where did you get the magnate?


I got the magnet from Dellamorteco on Etsy ☺ 
And the doll was creepy. He watched me in the kitchen the first day I had him. I had him on the counter. 👀


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

HallowPumpkin said:


> Got all the bubble wrap out of the way!
> View attachment 752087
> 
> Okay? Here we go. BUTTTONS!
> ...


Love it! What was the ouija board thing? I absolutely love the pumpkin head picture!!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Melanormal said:


> Where are you all getting the gorgeous Halloween wrapping paper?!


I’m wondering the same thing!!! Everyone spill your wrapping paper secrets!!!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

My husband informed me this afternoon I got my Reaper Package..I’m away from home till tomorrow afternoon and I’m dying of ANTICIPATION!!!!!!!! 😭😭😭 Can’t Wait though!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Spookerstar said:


> *Melanormal *and *dbruner* I found two small business I love for Halloween paper www.spookycatpress.com and www.skellypaperco.com
> 
> *Holly Hunter* the mini reaper I think must have come from Etsy or maybe a craft show. I cant find the plastic wrapping it was in to get the company name. I was a little crazy when I was unwrapping
> 
> ...


Here’s more about the witch bells


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Holly Haunter said:


> Love it! What was the ouija board thing? I absolutely love the pumpkin head picture!!


It was mints.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

DeadED said:


> After a day of running around checking some area shops for the Halloween Treats, I came home to see that I was reaped. A mighty thanks to deadite_scholar. After finding out who sent this "Scare package" we discover the little wooden coffin filled with Graveyard Dirt and some coffin nails. With the included instructions in what dark arts they made be used for. Digging further finding the Sandworm candle holder. Something I wanted but kept holding off for some reason, maybe why huh. Then the final box was open with confusion. Maybe it was too dark , or the book was hiding. I saw the stand but pulled an apple, Weird so I go for the stand and this time grabbed the book. Might I say, Morena already stated she knows where it is going, so she is happy with it. Thank you again and have a great Halloween!
> 
> Deaded and Morena
> 
> View attachment 752188


Nice reap! The sandworm is great, lol. Love the spell book! Neat how they made you the kit with coffin, nails and dirt.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My Victim's box was delivered, earlier today...now, I wait in suspense to see if it all made it safely and if they like it all!!!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

I think I may have received a box today. My neighbor said she picked up a package after it was delivered. On our way back now, only to find out OUR POWER IS OUT AGAIN. I'll open it tomorrow.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

farblefumble said:


> I think I may have received a box today. My neighbor said she picked up a package after it was delivered. On our way back now, only to find out OUR POWER IS OUT AGAIN. I'll open it tomorrow.


Hope your power comes back on asap!!!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I am so happy! I was reaped today on my birthday, and absolutely loved everything! My reaper did such a great job. Thanks so much Witchykitty!!!! My kitties loved their gifts too! She was so sweet to think of them.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK just wanted to pop in & let everyone know I WAS REAPED!! Taking pics now!


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

A couple of days ago I came home to a deeeeelightfully spooky box on my porch. It was suspiciously…. Let’s say, tombstone shaped. My reaping had come!!! However this is a thing my daughter and and I do together so I had to wait for her to come home. A WHOLE DAY. If I wasn’t already dead, I’d have died. 💀 Yesterday was theee big day. Not only was my daughter home but my bf’s daughters were over too. Opening this package brought us all such spooky joy! Thank you dear talented Reaper. This tombstone you made will be treasured! And I love loved the spider curtain too. Oooh and the ribbon 🕷. In true Halloween forum style, I’ll even reuse the box and foam to make something creepy. 🤣


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

CreepySpiders said:


> A couple of days ago I came home to a deeeeelightfully spooky box on my porch. It was suspiciously…. Let’s say, tombstone shaped. My reaping had come!!! However this is a thing my daughter and and I do together so I had to wait for her to come home. A WHOLE DAY. If I wasn’t already dead, I’d have died. 💀 Yesterday was theee big day. Not only was my daughter home but my bf’s daughters were over too. Opening this package brought us all such spooky joy! Thank you dear talented Reaper. This tombstone you made will be treasured! And I love loved the spider curtain too. Oooh and the ribbon 🕷. In true Halloween forum style, I’ll even reuse the box and foam to make something creepy. 🤣
> View attachment 752238
> View attachment 752239


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Great reap Gothikren!!! The ornaments are awesome, can you take a closer picture? Love the pumpkins, especially the Nightmare B4 Christmas one!! The creepy one is awesome too! Love the skull shaped mugs(?)...the little plaid kitty pumpkins are adorable!! As are your sweet kitties


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Creepyspiders, a tombstone!! That is simply awesome!!!-
Spuder curtains?, how perfect for Creepyspiders!! 😆😆 love the plaques!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Gothikren said:


> I am so happy! I was reaped today on my birthday, and absolutely loved everything! My reaper did such a great job. Thanks so much Witchykitty!!!! My kitties loved their gifts too! She was so sweet to think of them.


I'm so happy you liked your gifts and that everything made it safely! Bonus that you got it on your Birthday!!!!!! 🥳🎉
Happy your kitties had fun with their gifts, too!
As I think I said in the note, the corpsed, carved pumpkin, NBC and red Gothic material stuffed pumpkins, and the Sage and herb bundles were made by me...and I hope the ornaments will work for your tree! 
Happy Reaping, Happy Birthday and Happy Halloween season!!! 🦇🎃👻


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

CreepySpiders said:


> A couple of days ago I came home to a deeeeelightfully spooky box on my porch. It was suspiciously…. Let’s say, tombstone shaped. My reaping had come!!! However this is a thing my daughter and and I do together so I had to wait for her to come home. A WHOLE DAY. If I wasn’t already dead, I’d have died. 💀 Yesterday was theee big day. Not only was my daughter home but my bf’s daughters were over too. Opening this package brought us all such spooky joy! Thank you dear talented Reaper. This tombstone you made will be treasured! And I love loved the spider curtain too. Oooh and the ribbon 🕷. In true Halloween forum style, I’ll even reuse the box and foam to make something creepy. 🤣
> View attachment 752238
> View attachment 752239


Nice reap!! Love all of it! How cool you got a handmade tombstone!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> Great reap Gothikren!!! The ornaments are awesome, can you take a closer picture? Love the pumpkins, especially the Nightmare B4 Christmas one!! The creepy one is awesome too! Love the skull shaped mugs(?)...the little plaid kitty pumpkins are adorable!! As are your sweet kitties


The glass skulls are skull shaped Mason jar mugs that have lids that are for being used as S&P shakers!


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

CreepySpiders said:


> A couple of days ago I came home to a deeeeelightfully spooky box on my porch. It was suspiciously…. Let’s say, tombstone shaped. My reaping had come!!! However this is a thing my daughter and and I do together so I had to wait for her to come home. A WHOLE DAY. If I wasn’t already dead, I’d have died. 💀 Yesterday was theee big day. Not only was my daughter home but my bf’s daughters were over too. Opening this package brought us all such spooky joy! Thank you dear talented Reaper. This tombstone you made will be treasured! And I love loved the spider curtain too. Oooh and the ribbon 🕷. In true Halloween forum style, I’ll even reuse the box and foam to make something creepy. 🤣
> View attachment 752238
> View attachment 752239





CreepySpiders said:


> A couple of days ago I came home to a deeeeelightfully spooky box on my porch. It was suspiciously…. Let’s say, tombstone shaped. My reaping had come!!! However this is a thing my daughter and and I do together so I had to wait for her to come home. A WHOLE DAY. If I wasn’t already dead, I’d have died. 💀 Yesterday was theee big day. Not only was my daughter home but my bf’s daughters were over too. Opening this package brought us all such spooky joy! Thank you dear talented Reaper. This tombstone you made will be treasured! And I love loved the spider curtain too. Oooh and the ribbon 🕷. In true Halloween forum style, I’ll even reuse the box and foam to make something creepy. 🤣
> View attachment 752238
> View attachment 752239


We’re so sorry we didn’t get it all out by the deadline. The rest will be headed your way tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

Ok so my schedule has been very off the last few days. I was up for 30 hours and then crashed for 14.
I received my second package from @Shadow Panther yestetday morning when I returned from work. I couldn’t wait any longer and opened everything! Thank you so much Shadow. And sorry you were in limbo waiting on me.


















































Lots more to come


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

Part 2 of my reap with some more wizard if world items…





















can’t wait to have some free time to really go through these Quibblers!


















































still more to come…


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

Part 3…
This magnificent beast was beautiful but very hard to photograph…















Also in my reap were specific items from my list that are always need/useful…



































and lastly some special items for my fur baby Frodo…







I will have to get a picture of him in his shirts (which he will love) when it’s he’s not hurting. He aggravated a back injury recently.
Thank you again @Shadow Panther from both me and Frodo! I can see the time and energy you spent on this reap and I’m so grateful!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK pics are taken & I gotta say CC Dalek outdid themselves in the cross stitch dept.! I don't have anything like it & can't wait to hang it somewhere. The Pez will go out as decor too, I'm a sucker for Pez. I LOVE IT ALL!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh no I hope Frodo will be ok in time. I can't wait to see a pic of him. He sounds so cute.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Michael_candles said:


> Part 3…
> This magnificent beast was beautiful but very hard to photograph…
> View attachment 752274
> View attachment 752275
> ...


Awesome reap!! LOVE all the HP items, especially the Marauder's Map! There is sooo much of it! Awesome!
I hope your Frodo feels better, soon...I would think these little shirts would be adorable on!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

RCIAG said:


> OK pics are taken & I gotta say CC Dalek outdid themselves in the cross stitch dept.! I don't have anything like it & can't wait to hang it somewhere. The Pez will go out as decor too, I'm a sucker for Pez. I LOVE IT ALL!!


Great reap! Love love the Vintage style die cuts and cross stitch!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Great reaps continue! Creepy Spiders that tombstone is amazing! Michael_candles, what a great wand! All other items posted are equally wonderful.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

WOW that is quite a treasure trove on Harry Potter goodness. And I love that tombstone. Great reaps this year!!!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

RCIAG said:


> OK pics are taken & I gotta say CC Dalek outdid themselves in the cross stitch dept.! I don't have anything like it & can't wait to hang it somewhere. The Pez will go out as decor too, I'm a sucker for Pez. I LOVE IT ALL!!


I adore this vintage style. so cute!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Finally made it home to open my reaper box from Mwfsartacus!








Love the stickers! The trick or treat bag will go in my vintage cabinet. 















The vintage postcard,scorpion crystal and key will go in my curiosity cabinet. ☺







The Potions Book opens for storage! 







My son loves the books..especially when he found the stickers inside.







And the Ghosts Book is perfect for Day of the Dead readings for my boys. ☺
Thank you Mwfspartacus!


----------



## mwfspartacus (Jul 14, 2021)

Holly Haunter said:


> I’m so glad you like it! I made the candles and thought you could use them inside or outside in your cemetery! I had to make myself some witch’s bells for my door after I made you yours, I liked how they turned out and they sound nice, too. Good to scare away the bad energies lol. Happy Halloween!!


Wait. You made the bells? Incredible…


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Here are close up pics of my fabulous reap from Witchykitty. She made me gorgeous homemade pumpkin pillows in themes I love gothic and nightmare before Christmas. (Check out the cute bowtie on it). Grew sage in her garden and made me two beautiful sage bundles and corpsed me an amazing jack pumpkin king jack o lantern. I love everything but these are extra special because they were made by hand.  I also received 3 candles one of which was a cute acorn( I love acorns) Everything was wrapped as gifts with cuter ribbons and it came on my birthday which even more presents yay! The kitties are still playing with their gifts too. Amazing salt and pepper shaker skulls and gorgeous ornaments. I was so in love with it allthanks again Witchy kitty. I'm including better pics now that it's not so late and I'm not exhausted.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry dear reaper we've been a little slow... YES your box arrived after a little snafu with the USPS. We thank you hardily for our reap and hope to get photos up later today.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

More pics


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Halloeve55 said:


> Finally made it home to open my reaper box from Mwfsartacus!
> View attachment 752294
> 
> Love the stickers! The trick or treat bag will go in my vintage cabinet.
> ...


Fun reap!! I love the books for your little one! How cute! Love the spell book box, key and wow, that's a lot of awesome DotD stickers!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Update: Package was paper towels, not a reaper package.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Gothikren said:


> Here are close up pics of my fabulous reap from Witchykitty. She made me gorgeous homemade pumpkin pillows in themes I love gothic and nightmare before Christmas. (Check out the cute bowtie on it). Grew sage in her garden and made me two beautiful sage bundles and corpsed me an amazing jack pumpkin king jack o lantern. I love everything but these are extra special because they were made by hand.  I also received 3 candles one of which was a cute acorn( I love acorns) Everything was wrapped as gifts with cuter ribbons and it came on my birthday which even more presents yay! The kitties are still playing with their gifts too. Amazing salt and pepper shaker skulls and gorgeous ornaments. I was so in love with it allthanks again Witchy kitty. I'm including better pics now that it's not so late and I'm not exhausted.


Lol, I'm glad your kitties are still having fun with their toys. That's great. I'm still so happy you love the handmade gifts...I tried to make them with your specific likes in mind, rolling with both your pumpkin theme and NBC theme. I saw the acorn candle and I was just like, "omgoodness...it's both and acorn AND a candle...perfect!!" lol. I hope you like the sage bundles...like I said, you can use them or keep them in your witch's cabinet for decoration. (Note, flip them the other way, as they are standing upside down and your rosebuds could fall out. )
Lol, I was worried about the ornaments since they had spiderwebs on them...you said you were working on your fear of spiders and I was worried you wouldn't like the webs on the ornaments. I wanted to send you ornaments so bad, though, so I sent them and hoped for the best, lol.
It's still so cool you got them on your birthday. Perfect timing! It made me glad I wrapped some of the gifts, because it was like opening more birthday gifts, lol.
Anyway, you were fun to reap! You are so welcome!!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

A HUGE Thank You to Tye Rannosaurus for making this completely overwhelmed and stressed out teacher's day. If I make it to Halloween it will be a miracle.
I love everything you thoughtfully picked out and most of it will be going into my classroom. I was virtual last year so the only person who saw my classsroom's decorations was me so I'm looking forward to adding new things. I'm waiting for my daughter to run off with the candy and cookie box.























I'm totally obsessed with the cat pillow--that is staying out all year in my classroom!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

kloey74 said:


> A HUGE Thank You to Tye Rannosaurus for making this completely overwhelmed and stressed out teacher's day. If I make it to Halloween it will be a miracle.
> I love everything you thoughtfully picked out and most of it will be going into my classroom. I was virtual last year so the only person who saw my classsroom's decorations was me so I'm looking forward to adding new things. I'm waiting for my daughter to run off with the candy and cookie box.
> 
> View attachment 752338
> ...


Very fun reap! Love the fuzzy spider, and I love those big green eyes on the cat pillow!


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

Filthycreationworkshop said:


> I was reaped yesterday!
> View attachment 752176
> 
> (Ignore the box on top that's just to hide the shipping label).
> ...


I’m so glad everything made it without breaking! Also I hoped so much that the pins would be ones you liked! Happy to see they were. I did sign the card with my personalized stamp for my user name but I’m not sure you opened the card from the outside of the box? The poster was said to be an original print on canvas then laminated. There wasn’t a certificate of authenticity or anything tho.
I’m very glad you like it all.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow you take a day off from the forum and BAM! Reaps everywhere!
First Holly Hunter thank you for the information on the witch bells, so interesting and spooky. Halloweve thank you for the Etsy shop info, I love so many things that they make. 

I always love when reapers are also reaped around the same time. FilthyCreationWorkshop that is a perfect reap that Michael_Candle sent you. I love the Universal Monster theme. That monster lamp is amazing. Michael, did you make that?

Then Michael_Candle was reaped by ShadowPanther. That was just full of Harry Potter goodness. You made all of that? The quibbler, the Ministry of Magic dossier, and especially that wand in a perfect box! That map is beyond words.

DeadED such a cool and interesting reap by deadite_scholar. I love that candle and that spell book is amazing, deadite did you make that?

Gothikren Happy Birthday/Reaping Day! WitchyKitty sent such fun things. I have some of her pumpkins and they are amazing. I love your NBC one. Beautiful sage bundles and cozy socks. It was great you captured your Halloween Tree in the background. 

RCIAG cant wait to see what the screen name of your reaper is. I have that pattern for cross stitch but haven't attempted it yet. I bet that took weeks to complete, how special. Also those pez are fun and the creepy vintage cutouts.

CreepySpiders that is wonderful you have the tradition of opening your reap with your daughter. NormalLikeYou that is a great tombstone. I have never seen one shaped like that. And more reaping is coming? So exciting!

Halloweve how special that mwfsparticus included treats for your kids. I loved reading the Berenstain Bears to my nieces and nephews when they were young. That Quick Brew spell book cracks me up. 

Kloey I love that pillow too that Tye sent to you. Your classroom will be so fun this year!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

All this reaper wonder got me so in the mood I couldn't wait and spent the weekend hauling everything out of my shed and decorating. Consequently I got very behind on all the amazing reaps, just caught up! So perfect that Bethene got a flying monkey crafted book! That wand (and all the Harry Potter items) you made with the bone handle and the Olivanders box Shadow Panther--wow! Witch bells, monster lanterns, spell books and more---so many awesome and thoughtful items landing. What Halloween goodness!!

I have seen some people post thanks but no photos. I know life can be so hectic---if your reap photos didn't get posted don't be afraid to post them yourself. We love reaper pictures!! I know some people didn't take photos before sending so please be sure to if you can!


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

Spookerstar said:


> Wow you take a day off from the forum and BAM! Reaps everywhere!
> First Holly Hunter thank you for the information on the witch bells, so interesting and spooky. Halloweve thank you for the Etsy shop info, I love so many things that they make.
> 
> I always love when reapers are also reaped around the same time. FilthyCreationWorkshop that is a perfect reap that Michael_Candle sent you. I love the Universal Monster theme. That monster lamp is amazing. Michael, did you make that?
> ...


I purchased the lantern from a thrift store and used my new cricut maker to cut the vinyl decals. I brushed it down but left it rusty for that more spooky look.


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

I spy with my little eyes something spooky! Will open when I get home!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Yay Farblefumble!


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

farblefumble said:


> I spy with my little eyes something spooky! Will open when I get home!
> View attachment 752460


Pull ups are always spooky


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

DeadED said:


> Pull ups are always spooky


Potty training is not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

How fun to be able to see your reap being dropped off!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

My victim's package was delivered Friday but they haven't said anything. I know stuff happens and we all get busy, but I can't help but get worried that either my victim is not OK or the package was misdelivered 😟 I hope neither is the case!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I have been reaped! Thank you Gutter Cat33! I got the window clings and the cool wall clings with a moon and some bats. There is a cool jack o'lantern table cloth we know right where we are going to put. There are these cool statues of a ghost and a reaper. a really cool ghost soap dispenser and my favorite, a vintage looking witch statue. She got a little broken but it looks fixable and it is in back! Thank you again!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

I was reaped by...someone! My Reaper is staying hidden but I am so happy! This beautifully decorated box arrived.
































Upset UPS wrote on this side.

















More photos coming!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Here's each piece!








A totem of light up skulls. One fell off, but nothing a handy glue gun can't handle.
















A great card!








A sign for the house! I love it!
















Light up skull of a platter!








Alas poor Yorick. I knew him well...








This unbelievable cemetery calendar. Each month has a cemetery picture on it.








A recipe book from the Necro nom-nom-nomicon. I love it.








Recipe cards. Love this!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Part II









Really neat, spooky swamp light.








Really cute coloring sheets for Sprout.








These awesome pendants.

Thank you, thank you whoever you are. I cannot believe the amount of time you took to put these together. I love everything!!


----------



## Filthycreationworkshop (Jul 7, 2019)

Yes there was a message!








I completely forgot to take a picture of the card itself (it was a very nice card but it is buried amongst other things) but I definitely remember the sealed envelope. I thought it was a nice touch.








Also here is the poster and vial (I was confused by the black holder because I initially thought the bottle was additional bubble wrap so I didn't find it for a while). I have wanted a Frankenstein movie poster for a while. Also yes, the lantern was rusty and I mean that in the nicest way possible .


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I have been reaped! Thank you Gutter Cat33! I got the window clings and the cool wall clings with a moon and some bats. There is a cool jack o'lantern table cloth we know right where we are going to put. There are these cool statues of a ghost and a reaper. a really cool ghost soap dispenser and my favorite, a vintage looking witch statue. She got a little broken but it looks fixable and it is in back! Thank you again!
> 
> 
> View attachment 752486
> View attachment 752487


Great reap! A reaper statue is perfect for this exchange and the witch is adorable!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ladyfrog said:


> My victim's package was delivered Friday but they haven't said anything. I know stuff happens and we all get busy, but I can't help but get worried that either my victim is not OK or the package was misdelivered 😟 I hope neither is the case!


I hope they got it and post!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

farblefumble said:


> Part II
> 
> View attachment 752504
> 
> ...


Great reap!! Love the pics on the outside of the box...Peanuts and Garfield Halloween ones are my faves!! How cute to make coloring pages, and all the recipe stuff is awesome! Cemetery calender is neat, too.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Grrr... why do I let Frog take the photos... Sorry they aren't the best but we loved our reap. Things that make me goooo hummm. The person who signed my card has the very same name as my dear friend of 50+ years hubby, made me do a double take.

Got a nice cauldron for treats, an LED Flame bulb for one of our pillars to the cemetery, A cute hand painted cottage, NO it's GREAT you did not ruin it. A string of remote control E wire lights. A skeleton and a spinner motor.









Now for Mr Riggs... you can't tell from the photo but he's thrilled.... not to keen on the sweet potato ones but the ones in the black package get the the full drool totally wet bed thumbs up.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Great reaps today! Brimstone, I love that witch. Farblefumble, that calendar is so cool. Filthycreations, the Frankenstein poster is great!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Grrr... why do I let Frog take the photos... Sorry they aren't the best but we loved our reap. Things that make me goooo hummm. The person who signed my card has the very same name as my dear friend of 50+ years hubby, made me do a double take.
> 
> Got a nice cauldron for treats, an LED Flame bulb for one of our pillars to the cemetery, A cute hand painted cottage, NO it's GREAT you did not ruin it. A string of remote control E wire lights. A skeleton and a spinner motor.
> View attachment 752512
> ...


Nice reap! Love the skellie and remote control lights are always great! Your doggie is so cute! Glad he was treated, too!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

LadyFrog, I messaged your victim, hopefully he gets back to me asap


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Wow what a fantastic reap! First of all, I loved the box it arrived in lol. The sign and spooky swamp light are amazing, as is all the rest of your reap! 


farblefumble said:


> Part II
> 
> View attachment 752504
> 
> ...


s


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Well my victim,. It seems the eagles have run into some trouble. Your package is still on its way, just a bit delayed. Isn't the anticipation great!!!


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

We got more! This was delivered today! Thank so much, Witchychick! We love it!


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Thank you, I absolutely love my reap. I appreciate how much effort you put into it!
> 
> Here are the posters and funeral home sign. Two of the posters are already on my wall and I’m working on the others. Don’t they look great? The posters were in a mailing tube so I had to figure out how to flatten them, they kept curling, before I could get pictures. I know, I’m slow, what can I say, lol!
> 
> ...


Those are so cool!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> Nice reap! Love the skellie and remote control lights are always great! Your doggie is so cute! Glad he was treated, too!


The skellie will be a nice addition to the RV as will the remote control lights....
As for the doggie... can a 250 pound lump on the floor be called a doggie... he is a cutey, we were blessed when we rescued him. He really appreciates it when the reaper thinks of him, he says there is never enough treats in the world and next time can he make up my wants list... I bet it'll say softer beds and more treats. Alas he's 6yrs old and reached the old age side of life for his breed and size. For the record he's a full blooded Great Dane an over sized one but still a Great Dane.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

More fun reaps last night!

Brim I love the bat wall art and window cling that Guttercat sent. What is really creeping me out though is the Slenderman in the background! If I saw that at night it would give me a fright. 

Farblefumble I have always wanted to try and make milk jug skulls. I love that you received those in a hanging totem. The cemetery calendar is such a great idea and way to share spooky photos. That recipe book from Eat the Dead will go great with the drink recipe you received before. Awesome reap secret reaper. Reveal yourself and share your tutorial on the skulls!

Stinkerbell and Frog how fun your reaper sent treats for your sweet lump. 250 pounds is huge! That looks like a fun spooky painted house. So happy you received things for your RV. Good job secret reaper.

NormalLikeYou the reaping continues! That would be the perfect wand for a costume. So many great HP reaps this year.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> The skellie will be a nice addition to the RV as will the remote control lights....
> As for the doggie... can a 250 pound lump on the floor be called a doggie... he is a cutey, we were blessed when we rescued him. He really appreciates it when the reaper thinks of him, he says there is never enough treats in the world and next time can he make up my wants list... I bet it'll say softer beds and more treats. Alas he's 6yrs old and reached the old age side of life for his breed and size. For the record he's a full blooded Great Dane an over sized one but still a Great Dane.


250 lbs of cutie doggie!!! Wow, he's twice my size!


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

I was reaped today!! Thanks so much! The hand crafted vhs is the bomb! Not sure who my reaper is but thanks!










Filthycreationworkshop said:


> I was reaped yesterday!
> View attachment 752176
> 
> (Ignore the box on top that's just to hide the shipping label).
> ...


That's awesome


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lilangel_66071 said:


> I was reaped today!! Thanks so much! The hand crafted vhs is the bomb! Not sure who my reaper is but thanks!
> View attachment 752586
> 
> 
> That's awesome


Fun reap! What's inside the BOO bag??


----------



## The Pumpkin King (Jun 25, 2008)

Sorry to be late to the party. I got some bad news last week and it put me off my schedule. I received my Reaper box a few days ago -- am I supposed to say from whom?


----------



## The Pumpkin King (Jun 25, 2008)

Ladyfrog said:


> My victim's package was delivered Friday but they haven't said anything. I know stuff happens and we all get busy, but I can't help but get worried that either my victim is not OK or the package was misdelivered 😟 I hope neither is the case!


Hello dear @Ladyfrog ,

I am your victim and I am not so OK -- but that's no excuse for worrying you. Your delightful package of goodies was received, opened, and ogled with much appreciation. Later on in this thread I posted some photographs of the unveiling...so to speak. Again, my apologies if I caused one furrowed brow or sour thought. Rudeness is a sin I can't abide – especially in myself.

I remain Yr obdt svnt,

PK


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

mwfspartacus said:


> Here is my reap from @Holly Haunter! I’m definitely in love with the candles and witch bells. I didn’t have anything like them.
> View attachment 752060
> 
> View attachment 752061


Gorgeous candles!! What a fun witchy reap


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

HallowPumpkin said:


> Got all the bubble wrap out of the way!
> View attachment 752087
> 
> Okay? Here we go. BUTTTONS!
> ...


Amazing reap, but I now have a new obsession with spooky wrapping lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Pumpkin King said:


> Sorry to be late to the party. I got some bad news last week and it put me off my schedule. I received my Reaper box a few days ago -- am I supposed to say from whom?
> View attachment 752601
> View attachment 752602
> View attachment 752603
> ...


I am sorry to hear you had bad news...good energy sent your way.
Lovely reap...love the runner and lamp cover (I have two of the lamp covers, myself!), and very nice lit wreath! Love the wrapping, too!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

The Pumpkin King said:


> Hello dear lady,
> 
> I am your victim and I am not so OK -- but that's no excuse for worrying you. Your delightful package of goodies was received, opened, and ogled with much appreciation. Later on in this thread I posted some photographs of the unveiling...so to speak. Again, my apologies if I caused one furrowed brow or sour thought. Rudeness is a sin I can't abide – especially in myself.
> 
> ...


Oh no, I'm sorry you are having a bad time! I'm glad to see everything arrived safely. I hope things are going better for you!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Great reaps! Where do you get those cool lampshade covers?


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

dbruner said:


> Great reaps! Where do you get those cool lampshade covers?


 I found them at Michael's 🎃


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Woo-hoo I got reaped! Thank you so very much for the fabulous treasures Lisa!! 

I got to run out for just a bit but will be back shortly to share some pics!!


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Grrr... why do I let Frog take the photos... Sorry they aren't the best but we loved our reap. Things that make me goooo hummm. The person who signed my card has the very same name as my dear friend of 50+ years hubby, made me do a double take.
> 
> Got a nice cauldron for treats, an LED Flame bulb for one of our pillars to the cemetery, A cute hand painted cottage, NO it's GREAT you did not ruin it. A string of remote control E wire lights. A skeleton and a spinner motor.
> 
> Now for Mr Riggs... you can't tell from the photo but he's thrilled.... not to keen on the sweet potato ones but the ones in the black package get the the full drool totally wet bed thumbs up.


Glad it all worked out and your happy with it. Let Mr Riggs know the sweet potato was a backup, because there wasn't any pumpkin products until the last week. Isee you already have plans for some of the stuff so that's great. 

I'll attach a closer look of the cottage in case someone was curious.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

DeadED thanks for posting a close up, did you paint that?

Lilangle how fun you received that VHS. Cant wait to see what is in the ziplock and find out who your reaper is. 

Pumpkin King I am so sorry you received bad news, I hope things get better soon. Lady Frog what an elegant reap, something right up my alley. I love the skull, towel and table runner.

There have been so many reaps but I feel like we still have more coming.


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Spookerstar said:


> DeadED thanks for posting a close up, did you paint that?


Yep, gave me a chance to try rusted technique for the roof, which I thought went well. I am just glad Stinkerbell n Frog Prince didn't think I ruined it lol


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

DeadED said:


> Yep, gave me a chance to try rusted technique for the roof, which I thought went well. I am just glad Stinkerbell n Frog Prince didn't think I ruined it lol
> View attachment 752659


I love seeing the transformation!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Here is a quick picture of my goodies. I love all the ravens!!! I'll put us a few more when I get back home. Thank you again reaper!! I love it all.


----------



## The Pumpkin King (Jun 25, 2008)

Ladyfrog said:


> Oh no, I'm sorry you are having a bad time! I'm glad to see everything arrived safely. I hope things are going better for you!


I thank you for your kind thoughts and words. Time is the healer of all wounds. I am better today than I was last week; not as good as I will be next week (I hope...)


----------



## The Pumpkin King (Jun 25, 2008)

WitchyKitty said:


> I am sorry to hear you had bad news...good energy sent your way.
> Lovely reap...love the runner and lamp cover (I have two of the lamp covers, myself!), and very nice lit wreath! Love the wrapping, too!


Lovely indeed. And the wreath was handmade by @Ladyfrog. I'm a big fan of homemade gifts...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

a_granger said:


> View attachment 752683
> 
> Here is a quick picture of my goodies. I love all the ravens!!! I'll put us a few more when I get back home. Thank you again reaper!! I love it all.


Nice reap! Love the socks and the gorgeous centerpiece! Are those spiderweb coasters?


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

The Pumpkin King said:


> I thank you for your kind thoughts and words. Time is the healer of all wounds. I am better today than I was last week; not as good as I will be next week (I hope...)


I'm shipping the last item to you today 🙂 I hope it helps lift your spirits a little!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

The Pumpkin King said:


> Lovely indeed. And the wreath was handmade by @Ladyfrog. I'm a big fan of homemade gifts...


I'm glad you liked it. Here's a picture I took before I shipped it. I was really worried about it getting squished (or worse) in shipping.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ladyfrog said:


> I'm glad you liked it. Here's a picture I took before I shipped it. I was really worried about it getting squished (or worse) in shipping.
> View attachment 752696


Oh, love the feathery thing at the bottom and how you lit up the skull eyes!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

_*Just wanted to say: 
Happy Autumnal Equinox, Blessed Mabon and Happy Fall, everyone!!*_ 🍁🍂🍁🍂🍁


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

Happy first day of Fall! 🍁🐿

What a perfect day to get Reaped!! 🦇🧛🏻‍♀️🎃👻Thank you so very much RCIAG!! So many fun things, I will do my best to post pictures. I added a #10 envelope to some pictures for size reference. 

I love it all! 🤍💛🧡🖤 I’m waiting for our bathroom remodel to get done (next week) to start my Halloween decorating (because the rest of the house is turned upside down by default), but I know it will all have a place.

Thank you again!! The Old Bay Season (Maryland product) was a fun touch 😁 OBS has always been a staple in our home; perfect!!


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

I couldn’t figure out how to turn some photos upright, irritating. Thank you again RCIAG! I can see some handiwork amongst the items. I love hand-crafted items, you did a great job.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lauralouthatswho said:


> I couldn’t figure out how to turn some photos upright, irritating. Thank you again RCIAG! I can see some handiwork amongst the items. I love hand-crafted items, you did a great job.


You got so much fun stuff! Love the painted ghost, ghost box of jelly bellies is something I've never seen before...so cute! Love the ill put a spell on you thing...is it a book? Adore the orange bat pot holder grip things and that Frankenstein's monster in a pumpkin is adorable!


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

WitchyKitty said:


> You got so much fun stuff! Love the painted ghost, ghost box of jelly bellies is something I've never seen before...so cute! Love the ill put a spell on you thing...is it a book? Adore the orange bat pot holder grip things and that Frankenstein's monster in a pumpkin is adorable!


Such fun stuff! It is a book, a blank journal. I didn’t have Halloween potholders yet, they’re perfect. And yes, that Frankenstein is stinkin cute.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

What a great reap Lauralouthatswho! Those ornaments are so cool.


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I have been reaped! Thank you Gutter Cat33! I got the window clings and the cool wall clings with a moon and some bats. There is a cool jack o'lantern table cloth we know right where we are going to put. There are these cool statues of a ghost and a reaper. a really cool ghost soap dispenser and my favorite, a vintage looking witch statue. She got a little broken but it looks fixable and it is in back! Thank you again!
> 
> 
> View attachment 752486
> View attachment 752487


I'm so glad you like it  😀I'm sorry your witch got broke


----------



## CarterTarterSauce (Aug 2, 2017)

I have been reaped and I am so thrilled! Thank you for everything you made for me, Snickers! They are fabulous and

















































will look awesome in my new Halloween room office!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

CarterTarterSauce said:


> I have been reaped and I am so thrilled! Thank you for everything you made for me, Snickers! They are fabulous and
> View attachment 752723
> View attachment 752724
> View attachment 752725
> ...


Cool reap! That skull centerpiece is awesome and all those hanging wooden pieces would look great in an office! I even love the card!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I love the skull flower arrangement, great reap!


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

First Day of Autumn!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Such wonderful reaps!! I believe like 3ish (?) reaps are still floating around...


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

DeadED said:


> Yep, gave me a chance to try rusted technique for the roof, which I thought went well. I am just glad Stinkerbell n Frog Prince didn't think I ruined it lol
> View attachment 752659


This is awesome! I love repainting things and you did a great job!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm one of the 3ish who are waiting...who else?


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

dbruner said:


> What a great reap Lauralouthatswho! Those ornaments are so cool.


I was loving those ornaments, too!! 😻


----------



## Cinnabear (Aug 16, 2016)

I have been reaped and I love it! So many great things and a book I've wanted for a long time! A homemade spell book and potion bottles to add to my witch's lab, yay! Thanks Beautiful Wickedness!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

The haunted mansion books are awesome I have the whole set. You will love it


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Cinnabear said:


> I have been reaped and I love it! So many great things and a book I've wanted for a long time! A homemade spell book and potion bottles to add to my witch's lab, yay! Thanks Beautiful Wickedness!
> View attachment 752754


Great reap!! Love the spell book, sign with the kitty, haunted mansion book and the wooden bat!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Just getting back home and wanted to share a few more pics.














super cool raven in cage.







gorgeous floral pumpkin.







and yes spiderweb coasters. I have never come across these before.














I just love these socks!!














thank you again reaper!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Great reaps again today! 
a_granger I love those crows too, and the flower pumpkin. Who was your reaper?

Lauralu what a great reap. How fun that RCIAG not only added something from their hometown, but put your avatar on the note. I LOVE those hand painted ornaments. RCIAG did you make those vintage pumpkins? Such talent.

Cinnabear what a spidery/batty reap you received. I love that altered book and haunted mansion book. Is that a skull platter too? Awesome job BeautifulWickedness. Is that bat blanket part of the reap? It looks so cozy and cute, where did you find it?

Cartertartersauce I love those wooden pieces and skull flower arrangement. I sent my victim one too. Snickers did you make those wooden pieces? super creepy. *edit* Snickers I went back in the thread and loved your teaser photos of this craft. came out great!

If only three people are waiting to be reaped I feel like lot of folks didn't post photos. There is still time, post so we can enjoy your reap with you!
I have also been having fun going back the beginning of the thread to see the teaser photo and then what was sent. Awesome job this year Reapers!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

a_granger said:


> Just getting back home and wanted to share a few more pics.
> View attachment 752760
> View attachment 752761
> super cool raven in cage.
> ...


I really love those socks, too, lol. I think I might have the matching spiderweb table runner for those coasters, lol. My mother in law got it for me...never knew there were coasters!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Loving all the reaps flying in!!


----------



## The Pumpkin King (Jun 25, 2008)

Ladyfrog said:


> I'm shipping the last item to you today 🙂 I hope it helps lift your spirits a little!


You’re very kind! I’m looking forward to it

I will be out of town this weekend, so if it arrives in the next few days and I don’t post about it until Monday, don’t worry.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Apologies to my victim for their reaping being late… the flying squirrels appear to have been too little to carry your package! 
but the good ol’ usps says it’s out for delivery!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> I'm one of the 3ish who are waiting...who else?


Me! But I consider it Karma for getting my own victim's package out late.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Spookerstar said:


> RCIAG did you make those vintage pumpkins? Such talent.


Thanks. I made the chenille ornaments and the pumpkins.

The pumpkins were just the foam ones you buy at at DT. I bought an entire box of those & the small ones & I make some every year to sell at the fire department's dinners & breakfasts.

FTR those pot holders came from Homegoods. I bought myself a set too! I really like that particular type of potholder & now they have them for every season.

And if anyone needs a Halloween fanny pack I'm your woman! I ordered them from Oriental Trading & I just wanted a couple dozen to hand out as treat bags but accidentally ordered 12 dozen, so if anyone wants some let me know.

I'm hoping to pawn some off to the kids in my life to give out at their school Halloween parties this year.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> Thanks. I made the chenille ornaments and the pumpkins.
> 
> The pumpkins were just the foam ones you buy at at DT. I bought an entire box of those & the small ones & I make some every year to sell at the fire department's dinners & breakfasts.
> 
> ...


I love those ornaments, awesome job! Your OTC story cracks me up. Sounds like something I would do!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

lisa48317 said:


> Apologies to my victim for their reaping being late… the flying squirrels appear to have been too little to carry your package!
> but the good ol’ usps says it’s out for delivery!
> View attachment 752793


Dang! Why didn't I put a flying squirrel on my likes list! Adorable


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Spookerstar said:


> Dang! Why didn't I put a flying squirrel on my likes list! Adorable


There was a nest in my shed where all my critter skeletons were and this little guy fell out. I was hoping momma would pick him up and take him back into the nest, but a couple hours later, he was still on the ground. So I picked him up and tucked him back into the next. I haven't been back to check on him for a couple days, so I hope he's ok!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lisa48317 said:


> There was a nest in my shed where all my critter skeletons were and this little guy fell out. I was hoping momma would pick him up and take him back into the nest, but a couple hours later, he was still on the ground. So I picked him up and tucked him back into the next. I haven't been back to check on him for a couple days, so I hope he's ok!


Awww! He's adorable! I hope he's okay...if you check, keep us updated! 
My mom used to feed a whole bunch of flying squirrels at her old house...her "babies" , lol. She spoiled them.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> Thanks. I made the chenille ornaments and the pumpkins.
> 
> The pumpkins were just the foam ones you buy at at DT. I bought an entire box of those & the small ones & I make some every year to sell at the fire department's dinners & breakfasts.
> 
> ...


I work with a lady who loves Halloween and only uses Fanny packs! Can I buy a few from you??


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

CarterTarterSauce said:


> I have been reaped and I am so thrilled! Thank you for everything you made for me, Snickers! They are fabulous and
> View attachment 752723
> View attachment 752724
> View attachment 752725
> ...


Yahoo!! Glad it made it safely to you! I had a lot of fun with the crafts and now am going to make some similar ones for family gifts 😅 Happy Halloween!


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

Came home to a mysterious box on my porch! I’ve been reaped!! I opened it up and love it all 😍 pictures to come tomorrow (I’m turning in from an exhausting day of teaching.) Thank you in advance to my reaper who did a beautiful job - she gifted me some amazing pieces!


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

WitchyKitty said:


> Fun reap! What's inside the BOO bag??


It's candy..puzzle buttons


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm one of the three still waiting it seems.


----------



## NomadMik (Jun 17, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> I'm one of the 3ish who are waiting...who else?


I’m also one of the three that have not been reaped.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

So far, that looks like 4 of us waiting, then. Hopefully, soon, guys!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I got reaped! I’ll get all my amazing pics posted soon!
CzarinaKatarina is awesome!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

NomadMik, Witchykitty, TyeRannasaurous, LucidHalloween and ShadowPanther's gifts are in the hands of the flying monkey's and winging their way to you!!
Astor Reinhardt, you reaper informed me they were shipping late, will check in with them again!!
Anyone else not reaped?


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

My victim received his


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Well I know my victims box arrived , I'm slightly concerned about how it faired the shipping though. Hope all is well victim.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I think I was reaped, but I can't open it until my husband gets home. Promise I'll post as soon as I can! 🎃


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

a_granger said:


> Well I know my victims box arrived , I'm slightly concerned about how it faired the shipping though. Hope all is well victim.


He got it. Just working. He unpacked it at work. Photos coming soon.


----------



## Melanormal (Aug 15, 2012)

Got my reap today! Thank you @lisa48317 ! Me and the kiddos will love making spooky cupcakes and cookies with these. The timing on the spatula was good, too--I broke my bat one.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I have really enjoyed seeing all of these great reaps! We have such a talented and festive group of reapers!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Melanormal said:


> Got my reap today! Thank you @lisa48317 ! Me and the kiddos will love making spooky cupcakes and cookies with these. The timing on the spatula was good, too--I broke my bat one.
> View attachment 752883


I pretty much love all of that, lol.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Holly Haunter said:


> I work with a lady who loves Halloween and only uses Fanny packs! Can I buy a few from you??


Sure, PM your address & all I ask is for the cost of shipping. 

These are what they look like. They're not super high quality but will hold quite a bit more than you'd think.


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> I'm one of the 3ish who are waiting...who else?


Still waiting, got a teaser but nothing else as of yet


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Guttercat33, yours is coming, from a great distance, the flying monkey's need frequent rest stops!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> Sure, PM your address & all I ask is for the cost of shipping.
> 
> These are what they look like. They're not super high quality but will hold quite a bit more than you'd think.


Lol just send you a PM. Will send another with my address info


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, time to post my pics of my Reap from The Pumpkin King!! He sent me awesome gifts!!!
First, we have a pic of everything wrapped, and a pretty purple painted wooden box! (I won't post a pic of the box, because the delivery people really did a number on it. I'm surprised everything made it, the box was so bad. It was a miracle. It was completely smashed on one corner and a hole was even ripped into it and I could put my hand in it!!!)
Anywho, did you paint the box, P. King? Also, you have crazy pretty handwriting/calligraphy!!










The card was all retro/vintage style, which was really cool! (I should've taken two pics so you could see the other side upside right...just hold your phone or computer upside down, lol.) Oh, and heck Yeah, the lady IS a witch!! Lol!









Okay, first gift: Awesome chalice painted with dripping blood...this will look cool with my witch potion set up once I find somewhere in this house to finally set it up!









Next, we have socks!!!! Halloween candy corn polka dotted socks!! Love them!









Then, omgoodness, the prettiest Victorian style skellie cameo brooch/pendant! Sooooo gorgeous!!! I can't decide if I want it on a chain or as a brooch...maybe on a chain...









Then, we have one of the B&BW Halloween candles that I wanted!!!! yays!! I hadn't bought one for myself. I have the Walflower version of the scent for upstairs, now I can have the Candle for downstairs and the whole house will smell awesome and wicked for Halloween!!









Now, for the items inside the pretty purple box: First up, a skull that I think is a soap. P. King, is it a soap??? It's so cute!! (You can see the box is lined, too!)









Then, I pull out two dozen adorable bottles of crystals and stones, all labeled and a sheet that gives info about each one!!! I LOVE crystals and tiny bottles...so tiny bottles of crystals is perfect!!!!! They will look so pretty by my altar!! look at them all!!!


















Here is a pic with everything together:









🎃Thank you so, so much, The Pumpkin King!!! I love every item and it will all be used, for sure!! I hope you have a wonderful, spooky, magical Halloween Season and a Blessed Samhain!! Thank you, again!!🎃 

(Hang on one second, guys, I need another post for three more pics!!)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

(Oh, and we mustn't forget the kitty pictures! here is Max inspecting the box, and I decorated him all pretty with the ribbons and beads from the wrapping...which he was having fun chasing the ribbon, too! My handsome boy, lol.)


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

bethene said:


> Guttercat33, yours is coming, from a great distance, the flying monkey's need frequent rest stops!


Yippy!!!


----------



## NomadMik (Jun 17, 2016)

I have been Reaped!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

NomadMik said:


> I have been Reaped!!!!
> 
> View attachment 752922
> View attachment 752923
> ...


Great reap! Creepy pumpkin and skellie, lights are always great, and I'd even frame that card! Pretty kitty!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Great reaps!! And love the kitty pics, so cute!! Witchykitty, your little Max boy is so pretty, I have 2 tigers, so a bit partial!!!
And NomadMik, your dilute tortie is so pretty. I had a little girl named Jessie who looked a lot like her (miss her so)


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

RCIAG said:


> OK pics are taken & I gotta say CC Dalek outdid themselves in the cross stitch dept.! I don't have anything like it & can't wait to hang it somewhere. The Pez will go out as decor too, I'm a sucker for Pez. I LOVE IT ALL!!


Sorry I was away from the forum for a minute and totally forgot to check this out, but actually I'm the one who sent this reap lol


----------



## The Pumpkin King (Jun 25, 2008)

WitchyKitty said:


> Okay, time to post my pics of my Reap from The Pumpkin King!! He sent me awesome gifts!!!
> 🎃Thank you so, so much, The Pumpkin King!!! I love every item and it will all be used, for sure!! I hope you have a wonderful, spooky, magical Halloween Season and a Blessed Samhain!! Thank you, again!!🎃


You are more than welcome! To answer your questions— yes, I decorated the box, created the chart of magical properties of gemstones, and made the pendant and the goblet (well, decorated the goblet). The skull is soap.

And @Ladyfrog and I shop in the same places  She had sent me one of those candles! Enjoy!


----------



## The Pumpkin King (Jun 25, 2008)

bethene said:


> Great reaps!! And love the kitty pics, so cute!! Witchykitty, your little Max boy is so pretty, I have 2 tigers, so a bit partial!!!
> And NomadMik, your dilute tortie is so pretty. I had a little girl named Jessie who looked a lot like her (miss her so)


Not to turn this into a feline thread but… I have a cat. His name is Albert. He’s a cat. He was a stray who wandered into my life about 9 years ago and completely changed it. I was *not* a cat person. And here he is …


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ThePumpkinKing, Oh, Albert is so pretty!! Over the years I have had 2 all white boys who I loved so much, my hubby swears white cats are extra sweet and friendly!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> ThePumpkinKing, Oh, Albert is so pretty!! Over the years I have had 2 all white boys who I loved so much, my hubby swears white cats are extra sweet and friendly!!


My mom has 2 white cats they are hellions lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Pumpkin King said:


> You are more than welcome! To answer your questions— yes, I decorated the box, created the chart of magical properties of gemstones, and made the pendant and the goblet (well, decorated the goblet). The skull is soap.
> 
> And @Ladyfrog and I shop in the same places  She had sent me one of those candles! Enjoy!


You MADE the pendant?! Wow!!!! That makes it even better!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Pumpkin King said:


> Not to turn this into a feline thread but… I have a cat. His name is Albert. He’s a cat. He was a stray who wandered into my life about 9 years ago and completely changed it. I was *not* a cat person. And here he is …
> View attachment 752942


In my opinion, any thread can be turned into a feline thread. 😁🐈

Albert is so handsome! I'm happy you two found each other...thank you for giving a beautiful stray a loving home.


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

Bats, spiders, jack-o-lanterns, oh my! Here lies the morbidly gorgeous reap from Kloey 74! Her gifts and crafts were truly inspiring - the marbling painted effect for my spider portrait, ribbon spooling on the wreath, and that creepy Jack - muah!! (Also, Miles has since claimed the pillow). Thank you for all the effort and spooky spirit that went in to this reap, all which will be lovingly displayed in my home. Cheers and may you enjoy a memorable Halloween 🎃











































Miles approved 🤣👻


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Snickers said:


> Bats, spiders, jack-o-lanterns, oh my! Here lies the morbidly gorgeous reap from Kloey 74! Her gifts and crafts were truly inspiring - the marbling painted effect for my spider portrait, ribbon spooling on the wreath, and that creepy Jack - muah!! (Also, Miles has since claimed the pillow). Thank you for all the effort and spooky spirit that went in to this reap, all which will be lovingly displayed in my home. Cheers and may you enjoy a memorable Halloween 🎃
> View attachment 752999
> View attachment 753000
> View attachment 753001
> ...


Nice reap!! That marbling effect spider picture is so cool, and I love the pillow!! Miles is adorable!!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Awesome reap snickers! I love the pumpkin


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

We love cats, we love dogs……we love animals. Strays are the best cats. My latest edition was a stray pregnant Mom. Naturally the babies stayed too 😊


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> We love cats, we love dogs……we love animals. Strays are the best cats. My latest edition was a stray pregnant Mom. Naturally the babies stayed too 😊


I love aaaalllllll the different animals!! 
I'm glad you took in momma and babies!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Snickers said:


> Bats, spiders, jack-o-lanterns, oh my! Here lies the morbidly gorgeous reap from Kloey 74! Her gifts and crafts were truly inspiring - the marbling painted effect for my spider portrait, ribbon spooling on the wreath, and that creepy Jack - muah!! (Also, Miles has since claimed the pillow). Thank you for all the effort and spooky spirit that went in to this reap, all which will be lovingly displayed in my home. Cheers and may you enjoy a memorable Halloween 🎃
> View attachment 752999
> View attachment 753000
> View attachment 753001
> ...


I didn't even realize I created a black and orange theme until I was packing everything together. LOL


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

More fun reaps this weekend plus bonus pics of pets. What a great way to start a Monday.

Melanormal I love that picture Lisa sent. The perfect blend of fall and winter. 

WitchyKitty that is a great witchy reap! The crystals are a beautiful touch PumpkinKing. I haven't smelled that BBW scent, is it a sweet apple? Max is adorable and so is Albert.

NomadMik what a creepy reap Filthycreationworkshop sent you. Makes me think it was all made in the CreationWorkshop! Another beautiful kitty!

CrypticCurisoity so glad you revealed yourself. Amazing cross stitch you sent to RCIAG

Snickers what a great corpsed pumpkin that Kloey sent. That bat pillow is wonderful, I love the fabric. Miles has good taste. 
🐱🐶🐱🐶🐱🐶


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I know of 2 who haven't been reaped for sure. One person who needs to contact me asap about if gifts were received ( if I didn't pm you, no worries! Lol!). 
Any one else not reaped?


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Loving seeing everyone's reaps, and the pet pics are awesome. Knowing that my reap is on the way is leaving me looking out for delivery vans... love the anticipation!


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

okay - finally got to get my pics sorted!!! sorry for the delay - I couldn't get them off the iphone!! 
here they are and now my new Target dog (which i'm so estactic about is in my new car - old Honda Civic got written off - so hes perfect for my new Honda Civic )


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

more pics! i'm still overwhelmed by it all... 


















































Thank you again so so much - you don't know how much you have helped my mental and wellbeing state...


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

and to my Victim, I always try to send a teaser as I know the delivery from me can take a little longer! - apologies it is on its way - luckily I got it handed over to the flying monkeys before most of UK went into melt down about a fuel shortage and everyone started panic buying leaving not much petrol and little to no diesel for anyone!!! 

I'm still looking through all the awesome and amazing reaps here - i'm sure this gets better each year!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

SpookySpoof said:


> more pics! i'm still overwhelmed by it all...
> 
> View attachment 753354
> 
> ...


Great reap!! That Target doggie, Bullseye, is soooo cute!! Love all the "Spooky" items, especially the coffee mug, wooden spooky, and pumpkin! (Not sure if the pillow is yours or reap, but I love it, too, lol.) Oh, and your cutie puppy got a cutie pumpkin bone, too!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spookerstar said:


> More fun reaps this weekend plus bonus pics of pets. What a great way to start a Monday.
> 
> Melanormal I love that picture Lisa sent. The perfect blend of fall and winter.
> 
> ...


Thank you about my Maxie boy. As for the candle, it's both sweet and tart, like a green apple with caramel. Soooo good!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

SpookySpoof, dbruner showered you with so many SPOOKY items! I love the ornaments, are they hand painted? The wrapping is beautiful and the doggies adorable, both the real and the target one. So happy she sent you Bullseye, I remember reading you wanted one on your likes and dislikes. 

WitchyKitty, that candle smell sounds nice. I loved the one they had last year called Spooky Nights. It was very woodsy

Only two more reaps that we are waiting for? I feel like maybe some folks haven't posted photos. There is still time to post, we love photos!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

SpookySpoof, I am SO very happy you got a Target dog! When I was your reaper I looked and looked, never found one!! Love all your spooky sayings items!! And your doggie is simply too adorable!!!


----------



## Work Ryan (Aug 5, 2021)

(POST 1 of 2) Sorry for the delay in posting these pictures. I'm still getting back into the swing of things after Ida, and I'm just generally shy.

Thanks to my reaper for putting so much effort into turning my nonsensical list of interests into something amazing that truly warmed my heart and reminded me of why I love this time of year so much. If I still drank I probably would have cried when I opened my packages.

All of the pieces were neatly packed. The box also had Halloween-themed pictures hand-drawn on the sides, including a cauldron, bats, and a pumpkin.










Cute stickers along with a thoughtful message.










The first box was pumpkin-themed with three soft-but-firm fabric gourds plus a ceramic pumpkin with a removable lid.


















Next was a candle in a beautiful jar that would be right at home in a laboratory. I was expecting pumpkin spice, but this one smells like a hot tamale candy and actually stings my nostrils a little bit (in a good way). The vanilla balances out the heat, while the nutmeg and clove are subtle but ever-present and lend a seasonal aroma to the candle that really complements the cinnamon.










What a beautiful mug. It's tall for a mug at about 7.5" / 14cm, and narrow (2.25" / 6cm) at the base. The mug has an elegant figure with a slight taper. The ceramic around the rim is a dark mustard color, which almost gives the illusion of the mug being lined with gold. There is a spooky tree in the background of the mug as well as a few bats. I have small hands for a guy, so I can fit all four of my fingers in the handle and hold it like a beer stein. Very stable. Unfortunately, I'm left handed, so when I hold the mug, I can't enjoy the "trick or treat" design. Overall, this will be my go-to mug year-round .










Next were two spatulas. They are a soft silicone material, so I can use them with my new enameled cast iron skillet. Also included were two cookie cutters. One seems very close to the Batman logo (Batman is my favorite super hero).










Next was a cute ceramic owl that will look great all year.










Next is a spooky sign made of wood with a glittery spider. I'm not sure if I'll hang this up at home or in my office.


----------



## Work Ryan (Aug 5, 2021)

(POST 2 of 2)

Next is the pièce de résistance: an adorable baby elephant with an orange hat and festive tassels. If my profile picture is any indication, I am deeply passionate about elephants, so this piece is special to me. This is such a creative way to take an ordinary animal and add a Halloween twist. This piece will look great next to my beloved Jellycat stuffed elephant.










Next is a six-sided wooden die with Halloween-themed messages. 










I'm very impressed with this last piece: Lord of the Rings coloring book pages. I included LotR as an interest just as a joke, but my reaper was kind enough to include this in my package.



























Here is the whole package:










What a great experience. This is an excellent example of how taking the time to listen to someone's interests and making a thoughtful gift can be more gratifying than simply spending a lot of money and hoping it goes well. 

Thank you to my reaper.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Work Ryan what a fun reap you received. That elephant is adorable and I like your spooky sign. I can only see your post 2 of 2, and not the 1 of 2 - did you say who your reaper was?


----------



## Work Ryan (Aug 5, 2021)

The box was addressed from Secret Reaper.

I edited post 1 of 2 so bethene has to approve it before it can be seen.


----------



## linkit (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

SpookySpoof said:


> more pics! i'm still overwhelmed by it all...
> 
> View attachment 753354
> 
> ...


Spooky Spoof, I am so glad you like everything and that it all made it to you intact, I was worried about the mug! Glad the reap brought you some joy. I saw on the news tonight what's going on with fuel over there, why do people have to hoard?? It's like toilet paper all over again. I'm glad I could find a Bullseye for you!

Work Ryan, that is the coolest elephant I have ever seen!

Linkit, I've never seen a skeleton turtle before, awesome!

The ornaments were hand painted, but not by me, I am not that talented.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Work Ryan said:


> (POST 2 of 2)
> 
> Next is the pièce de résistance: an adorable baby elephant with an orange hat and festive tassels. If my profile picture is any indication, I am deeply passionate about elephants, so this piece is special to me. This is such a creative way to take an ordinary animal and add a Halloween twist. This piece will look great next to my beloved Jellycat stuffed elephant.
> 
> ...


Awesome reap! The elephant is adorable and a thoughtful gift for you. Love the spatulas, candle, mug and owl!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

linkit said:


> View attachment 753363
> View attachment 753363


Nice reap! Love the skellies and really love that lace table centerpiece! Who was your reaper??


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh wow I missed a few things.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

CarterTarterSauce said:


> I have been reaped and I am so thrilled! Thank you for everything you made for me, Snickers! They are fabulous and will look awesome in my new Halloween room office!!!


I really like these shadow boxes with the vintage illustrations. Great Idea I may have to steal this one.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Cinnabear said:


> I have been reaped and I love it! So many great things and a book I've wanted for a long time! A homemade spell book and potion bottles to add to my witch's lab, yay! Thanks Beautiful Wickedness!


That blanket is adorable.


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

SpookySpoof said:


> more pics! i'm still overwhelmed by it all...
> 
> View attachment 753354
> 
> ...


Hugs to you. This whole process has helped my mental wellbeing as well. Crafting and being a part of all the comradery here has been a welcome distraction from a tough year.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Snickers said:


> Bats, spiders, jack-o-lanterns, oh my! Here lies the morbidly gorgeous reap from Kloey 74! Her gifts and crafts were truly inspiring - the marbling painted effect for my spider portrait, ribbon spooling on the wreath, and that creepy Jack - muah!! (Also, Miles has since claimed the pillow). Thank you for all the effort and spooky spirit that went in to this reap, all which will be lovingly displayed in my home. Cheers and may you enjoy a memorable Halloween 🎃
> Miles approved 🤣👻


Such a cute puppy! and reap! Love the wreath and pillow.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh my gosh...I am so glad the breakables survived the trip!! yeah.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Sigh.... still trying to catch up. I love ❤ love ❤ the gemstones in a bottle! Has everyone been reaped now?


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Sigh.... still trying to catch up. I love ❤ love ❤ the gemstones in a bottle! Has everyone been reaped now?


I haven't been. I think one other person is also waiting. I think mine is on the way though?


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Work Ryan, now I can see your reaper was a_granger. I suspected when I saw the LOTR art. a_granger did you draw those? I love the mug and the hand made signs. Work Ryan I had forgotten you were also in Ida's path. Hope things are getting back to normal just a little. 

Linket I love the things Hostesswiththemostess sent to you. The tablecloth is beautiful and I have never seen a skelly turtle. That is two new things for me this year, first the pig and now a turtle


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

Dearest @lilangel_66071 

Your reap has been one of the most exciting and wild reaps I have ever gotten, and you have kept me on my toes the entire time. 
Your first teaser reap arrived coincidentally right around my birthday. The absolutely gorgeous stained glass bat sun catcher was so spot-on for what I love that I was convinced it had come from a certain friend of mine. The package had no indications as to who it was sent by so I spent at least a week hounding them and telling them how much I loved it. 
The second box actually arrived a few days ago, and I should have been able to get it earlier but the office at my complex had it quarantined and held it until I could come to get it in person and explain to them what it actually was! Not only was it covered in awesome spooky stickers and messages, but unfortunately the soap bottle you sent leaked and was oozing out the side of the box and they were concerned about what the liquid was (as if smelling it wasn't enough of a giveaway...mmm! It's wonderful!)
So, last night, after WEEKS of questions and waiting, I finally had all my answers and an amazing reap to boot. 
Thank you so much for the soap. I managed to scoop a lot of it back into the container so not all is lost (our post office treats packages like footballs at touchdown celebrations so I am stunned that was the only damage.)
The skull with the anatomical labeling is so cool and the skull flowers are perfect for my ghoulish garden collection. 
The socks are in the wash (they soaked up most of the soap) but I can't wait to get them out and wear them and the cockroaches and the finger were the perfect addition. 
I'm going to put the solar light skulls out front and the bats are going to be clipped to various spots in my place. 
The creepy photos and frames are going over all my pictures and let's talk about that plasma globe skull...
I LOVE IT! I was so disappointed when our Target was out of them so to see it when I opened the box...I actually made an audible squeak of total joy! 
It now sits in a spot of pride in my creepy corner where I can see it all the time.
Thank you, thank you, thank you for everything! Your reap was thoughtful and a mysterious adventure. I am so glad I know now who to thank for all the questions I had about my earlier sun catcher and my friend has some explaining to do as I finally managed to browbeat them into admitting they sent it (grrr...)
You're amazing! Happy Halloween!


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

bethene said:


> I know of 2 who haven't been reaped for sure. One person who needs to contact me asap about if gifts were received ( if I didn't pm you, no worries! Lol!).
> Any one else not reaped?


Oops...sorry! Contacted and reap box posted. It was a bit of a wild adventure with delicious smelling but mysterious slime that had my office stymied but all is good now!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Tye Rannosaurus said:


> Dearest @lilangel_66071
> 
> Your reap has been one of the most exciting and wild reaps I have ever gotten, and you have kept me on my toes the entire time.
> Your first teaser reap arrived coincidentally right around my birthday. The absolutely gorgeous stained glass bat sun catcher was so spot-on for what I love that I was convinced it had come from a certain friend of mine. The package had no indications as to who it was sent by so I spent at least a week hounding them and telling them how much I loved it.
> ...


Great reap!! I love the socks, plasma skull and that gorgeous sun catcher!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Tye I love the reap you received from Lilangle! That skull is the bomb! I haven't been to Target yet this year but will be looking for it. It looks great in your cozy spooky area. Also I didn't know you were necro_nomnomnomicon! So much fun to make that connection. The backstory of the box was super entertaining as well  💀💀
💀


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

LucidHalloween's is on the way . AstorReinhardt's was supposed to be shipped last week but haven't heard. If don't hear real soon will find a rescue reaper.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Hang in there AstorReinhardt, we leave no victim behind here!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Linkit, thank you again for my wonderful reaper gifts!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I can't wait to see the last two reaps!! AstorReinhardt, I hope your reap is on it's way, to you, too...but if not, I'm sure a Rescue Reaper will send you an amazing reap as quickly as they can! I'll be watching and waiting to see!


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I've never had a rescue reaper before...so assuming the worst...that I actually need one, what do I expect? Are they going to go with my theme or do they try to scramble something together? I'm just curious since my theme this year was sort of hard lol...


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

You've got me curious now, AstorReinhardt... what was your theme this year?? I do hope your reap is on it's way to you 🤞


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

lucidhalloween said:


> You've got me curious now, AstorReinhardt... what was your theme this year?? I do hope your reap is on it's way to you 🤞


Vintage Halloween. Like true vintage, not reproduction stuff. 1940-1950s era stuff. I have a real fondness for it and it's impossible to find locally. I know some people have access to antique malls/stores...or just thrift stores that sell vintage stuff. I don't really have that type of store around here so I was hoping whoever I got would be able to source it locally...or they could buy online. As long as it was real stuff I don't mind where it comes from lol. But given that vintage is harder to find...that might be why my reaper is late or...didn't do it.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

You don't need to be rescued, Astor!! Been contacted and it's in the hands of the flying monkey's!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

AstorReinhardt said:


> I've never had a rescue reaper before...so assuming the worst...that I actually need one, what do I expect? Are they going to go with my theme or do they try to scramble something together? I'm just curious since my theme this year was sort of hard lol...


I'm pretty sure they still try to stick to your theme...but I haven't had to be rescued, yet, so I'm not 100% sure...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, yay! Your reap is on it's way, too, Astor!!


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

WitchyKitty said:


> Great reap!! That Target doggie, Bullseye, is soooo cute!! Love all the "Spooky" items, especially the coffee mug, wooden spooky, and pumpkin! (Not sure if the pillow is yours or reap, but I love it, too, lol.) Oh, and your cutie puppy got a cutie pumpkin bone, too!


the Spooky Cushion was indeed from my Reaper!! gobsmacked to be honest - proper duck down as well!! its just so awesome


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing AstorReinhardt’s vintage reap!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

dbruner said:


> Looking forward to seeing AstorReinhardt’s vintage reap!


me too, got to love the vintage Halloween!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow did I get behind!! Thought there were only a few left but when I came back there were 6 pages of reaps I had missed!! Some really wonderful and thoughtful stuff! The shadow box prints stood out, some really great stuff from Target I didn't even know they had this year! The most amazing elephant (such special animals). Still absorbing everything I saw! You all are the best! Including reaper fun going to and from the UK this year!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

AstorReinhardt said:


> Vintage Halloween. Like true vintage, not reproduction stuff. 1940-1950s era stuff. I have a real fondness for it and it's impossible to find locally. I know some people have access to antique malls/stores...or just thrift stores that sell vintage stuff. I don't really have that type of store around here so I was hoping whoever I got would be able to source it locally...or they could buy online. As long as it was real stuff I don't mind where it comes from lol. But given that vintage is harder to find...that might be why my reaper is late or...didn't do it.


Wow I don't have a vintage Halloween theme so never looked into it, but it had me down a rabbit hole. That stuff sells for a lot! I remember some of the Beistle cutouts my Grandma had and now those are going for $75 each! I wonder what ever happened to those? 🧐 Not sure I would even know if something is true vintage or reproduction. 
Hope you get your reap soon.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Spookerstar, it is SO easy to fall down that rabbit hole, etsy just sucks me in!!


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Spookerstar said:


> Wow I don't have a vintage Halloween theme so never looked into it, but it had me down a rabbit hole. That stuff sells for a lot! I remember some of the Beistle cutouts my Grandma had and now those are going for $75 each! I wonder what ever happened to those? 🧐 Not sure I would even know if something is true vintage or reproduction.
> Hope you get your reap soon.


If you're into collecting vintage you develop an eye for it lol. I also tend to not buy anything that doesn't have a date on it...that helps rule fakes out. Another thing is if it looks too new or good...it's usually a fake. Beistle still sells their vintage designs...you can buy reproductions straight from them. So it's sort of...the real deal lol. Or as real as a reproduction is going to be.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I hate to be a Debbie Downer and do this but after having my theme ignored for the second year in a row...this will be the last secret reaper I participate in.

My package came, and nothing even remotely fits my theme at all. I hate to say it but it feels like no effort was put into my gift. I extremely disappointed and frustrated by this.


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

Tye Rannosaurus said:


> Dearest @lilangel_66071
> 
> Your reap has been one of the most exciting and wild reaps I have ever gotten, and you have kept me on my toes the entire time.
> Your first teaser reap arrived coincidentally right around my birthday. The absolutely gorgeous stained glass bat sun catcher was so spot-on for what I love that I was convinced it had come from a certain friend of mine. The package had no indications as to who it was sent by so I spent at least a week hounding them and telling them how much I loved it.
> ...


I am so glad you love it!! I kind of stalked ya ha... did you get the 3rd package??


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

AstorReinhardt said:


> I hate to be a Debbie Downer and do this but after having my theme ignored for the second year in a row...this will be the last secret reaper I participate in.
> 
> My package came, and nothing even remotely fits my theme at all. I hate to say it but it feels like no effort was put into my gift. I extremely disappointed and frustrated by this.


Your likes/dislikes list is a guide to give your reaper an idea of what you like, not an order form. The lantern has a vintage feel to me and it looks like some nice stuff with decorative lining in the box even, so I think your reaper probably did put thought in and did what they could to send you a box of Halloween love. I am sorry you feel disappointed, and I know it was frustrating that your reap came late but if I got a response like this when I had put together a reap I would be devastated and probably never join again. The Reaper is about the spirit of giving and if you feel like joining is not the best choice for you we understand.


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

guttercat33 said:


> View attachment 753748
> View attachment 753749
> View attachment 753750
> View attachment 753751


Yay I got reaped!! Thank you so much to my secret reaper loved all of it and my dogs spooky boo casper jack and brownie all loved the treats


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

guttercat33 said:


> Yay I got reaped!! Thank you so much to my secret reaper loved all of it and my dogs spooky boo casper jack and brownie all loved the treats


Aww what cute dogs—and great names!! I am going to look for those treats! Looks like a fun reap!! Is that a mask or wall hanging of Frankenstein on the left? Is the creature item a book?


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Guttercat, what a great reap. I love the franken-ducky. So original. And the pups are adorable. Who was your reaper?


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

AstorReinhardt said:


> I hate to be a Debbie Downer and do this but after having my theme ignored for the second year in a row...this will be the last secret reaper I participate in.
> 
> My package came, and nothing even remotely fits my theme at all. I hate to say it but it feels like no effort was put into my gift. I extremely disappointed and frustrated by this.


Astor I have to say I am disappointed in you. The whole point of secret reaper is that someone you don't even know goes to the trouble of sending you some Halloween joy. Sure not everything you receive might fit your theme at the moment, but the fact they took the time to shop, craft, package, and pay for shipping is amazing. Secret Reaper time for me is one of the best parts of the season. We get to banter and connect here on the forum with people from all over the world who love Halloween like we do.

After you posted your likes and I went down the rabbit hole looking at vintage Halloween I was thinking there would be no way anyone could afford to send something that expensive that wasn't a replica. I have never even seen vintage in the thrift stores here, and if you were my victim I would have been stumped about what to send to you. 

By the way, I love the spooky dish towel and serving tongs your reaper sent to you and such fun wrapping. Awesome job Reaper!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Astor, what is the witch hat made out of? Are those hand towels?

Guttercat, I love the dogs checking out their treats! They look happy!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

AstorReinhardt said:


> I hate to be a Debbie Downer and do this but after having my theme ignored for the second year in a row...this will be the last secret reaper I participate in.
> 
> My package came, and nothing even remotely fits my theme at all. I hate to say it but it feels like no effort was put into my gift. I extremely disappointed and frustrated by this.


I can’t imagine getting a Reap like that and being disappointed. Mind=Blown.

I do hope you’ll continue to participate, but with the understanding that this is a fun, festive start to the Halloween season, and we’re all strangers doing our best to try to make someone’s day. 

To whomever Astor’s Reaper was: thank you for participating and sending an awesome Reap! I can’t get enough of the serving ware (all the heart-shaped eyes).


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

AstorReinhardt said:


> I hate to be a Debbie Downer and do this but after having my theme ignored for the second year in a row...this will be the last secret reaper I participate in.
> 
> My package came, and nothing even remotely fits my theme at all. I hate to say it but it feels like no effort was put into my gift. I extremely disappointed and frustrated by this.


True vintage can be very hard to find, and expensive. Maybe, they just simply couldn't get their hands on any and did the best they could. I am sorry you didn't get what you wanted, but you did get some lovely items, regardless. I love that blanket, and the lantern does have that vintage feel. I hope you can enjoy some of the items you got.
I'm sorry you don't want to play, anymore, now...that's a shame...
Maybe you could've just graciously said thank you for what you received and then just bowed out for next year.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

guttercat33 said:


> Yay I got reaped!! Thank you so much to my secret reaper loved all of it and my dogs spooky boo casper jack and brownie all loved the treats


Awwww, you have cute doggies!! How fun they got yummy treats! It looks like you got lots of goodies! Frankie Duck is cute! Can you tell us what else you got? It's hard to see some items.


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

AstorReinhardt said:


> I hate to be a Debbie Downer and do this but after having my theme ignored for the second year in a row...this will be the last secret reaper I participate in.
> 
> My package came, and nothing even remotely fits my theme at all. I hate to say it but it feels like no effort was put into my gift. I extremely disappointed and frustrated by this.


seriously? This is disrespectful and not in the spirit of the reap. It’s fine if this isn’t your thing…but if you want a specific thing…order it online. 

Reaper. This is beautiful. You did a lovely job. I’m sorry this person didn’t appreciating the love you put into this.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

You know what's disrespectful? Half of the items are dollar tree items. I thought that was made a rule this year to NOT have half your items from dollar tree. Seriously. None of it even comes close to vintage. If they had a hard time, I said in my original letter to them...ASK ME. They never asked! I could have changed my theme to be something easier for them if they were struggling!

This package was a literal slap in the face. Why have a theme if you're not going to even try to follow it? Then it's just generic Halloween, which I have no interest in.

I just don't understand why everyone seems to think that I'm the bad guy here. I'm sure if anyone got a package that was half dollar tree items and their theme was outright ignored...they'd be mad too.

I put effort in, I stuck to my victims theme. I crafted something (now that's just because I had a specific vision here, I actually didn't request a crafted item). I did all of this while dealing with our dog collapsing and having to be rushed to the vet. And the fallout afterwards of finding out it's an aggressive cancer. All through that I rushed around like a chicken with it's head cut off trying to get/make something nice that my victim would enjoy. And I was late on sending it for one day.

So do you get an idea of WHY I might be really really frustrated here?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

AstorReinhardt said:


> You know what's disrespectful? Half of the items are dollar tree items. I thought that was made a rule this year to NOT have half your items from dollar tree. Seriously. None of it even comes close to vintage. If they had a hard time, I said in my original letter to them...ASK ME. They never asked! I could have changed my theme to be something easier for them if they were struggling!
> 
> This package was a literal slap in the face. Why have a theme if you're not going to even try to follow it? Then it's just generic Halloween, which I have no interest in.
> 
> ...


Reaping aside, I'm so, truly sorry to hear about your dog's diagnosis...my heart goes out to you. 😔 I'll be thinking of you all and hoping something can be done for your dog.


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

Taking a moment of gratitude for all of the beautiful and loving reaps sent this year. I am having such a busy season I couldn’t participate but the love and joy you all brought one another fills me with the October spirit. Bethene, thank you for keeping this tradition alive. So appreciate of you all.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

GraveyardQueen said:


> Taking a moment of gratitude for all of the beautiful and loving reaps sent this year. I am having such a busy season I couldn’t participate but the love and joy you all brought one another fills me with the October spirit. Bethene, thank you for keeping this tradition alive. So appreciate of you all.


Well said! If I am not mistaken that was the last of the reaps delivered today! So grateful for another wonderful reaper. As usual the perfect way to kick off the season! Thank you so much Bethene! I am going to head over to the photo thread for the 2nd reaper to see what fun is going on there! Hope you all have an amazing October - Happy Haunting!


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Reaping aside, I'm so, truly sorry to hear about your dog's diagnosis...my heart goes out to you. 😔 I'll be thinking of you all and hoping something can be done for your dog.


It's incurable. Nothing to be done but ease the pain until he needs to be put down.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you Bethene for another great Secret Reaper! I had so much fun reaping, being reaped and looking at all the teasers and pictures.

Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I believe LucidHalloween is still reroute


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

bethene said:


> I believe LucidHalloween is still reroute


oh excited that there’s still more to be seen then!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

LucidHalloween's reaper got caught in hurricane Ida, had to evacuate with gifts left behind, so had to wait to get back in their home. So the winged monkey's could start their journey til a bit late, plus they have to travel so far!
(Lots of rest stops)😀


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

GraveyardQueen said:


> Taking a moment of gratitude for all of the beautiful and loving reaps sent this year. I am having such a busy season I couldn’t participate but the love and joy you all brought one another fills me with the October spirit. Bethene, thank you for keeping this tradition alive. So appreciate of you all.


I so agree thank you to all who keep the positive season of the reaper alive and strong. There is nothing greater then the feeling of making someone's day brighter and the spirit alive of halloween


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

I love seeing everyone's creativity and the thought put in to the reaps. I know it can be difficult, and not all themes are easy to cater to, but it's all done in the Halloween spirit and that just makes me smile. Really looking forward to sharing my reap when it arrives, I'm sorry you've had a bit of a challenging time, Reaper, but thank you in advance!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

AstorReinhardt said:


> It's incurable. Nothing to be done but ease the pain until he needs to be put down.


I'm so sorry...I know how beyond heartbreaking it is, there are no words, as I've gone through this, recently, more than once...
I hope he has as little pain as possible. Just give him as much love as you can. Hugs.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I can't wait to see the last reap!! 
This really has been another great reaper! It's always the best start to the season. Thank you, bethene, for all the hard work! 
Lucidhalloween, may the winds be in the favor of the flying monkeys, so they can fly swiftly to bring you your box of goodies!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

lucidhalloween said:


> I love seeing everyone's creativity and the thought put in to the reaps. I know it can be difficult, and not all themes are easy to cater to, but it's all done in the Halloween spirit and that just makes me smile. Really looking forward to sharing my reap when it arrives, I'm sorry you've had a bit of a challenging time, Reaper, but thank you in advance!


Look forward to seeing your reap


----------



## lgaj (Oct 28, 2018)

AstorReinhardt said:


> If you're into collecting vintage you develop an eye for it lol. I also tend to not buy anything that doesn't have a date on it...that helps rule fakes out. Another thing is if it looks too new or good...it's usually a fake. Beistle still sells their vintage designs...you can buy reproductions straight from them. So it's sort of...the real deal lol. Or as real as a reproduction is going to be.


Hi AstorReinhardt

I'm also a Vintage Halloween collector and Beistle still sells their Halloween cutouts among other things. Have you checked vintage shops in your area? It is difficult to find authentic vintage Halloween items, especially from the 30s-60s. You can find some nice vintage 1970s items and if you're a little flexible, you can find reproductions that are close to the originals. Oriental Trading has a few vintage repro items such as scrapbook paper, decorations and noisemakers. You can get other items like stickers and cutouts from Amazon. Hope that helps! Happy Haunting.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> I'm pretty sure they still try to stick to your theme...but I haven't had to be rescued, yet, so I'm not 100% sure...


I was rescued on my very first time participating in the Secret Reaper and my Rescue Reaper was beyond AMAZING!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Holly Haunter said:


> I was rescued on my very first time participating in the Secret Reaper and my Rescue Reaper was beyond AMAZING!


Love this!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you to all who join the Reap with a giving and thoughtful spirit. And a great big thank you to Bethene for all your time and effort in making sure everything run as smoothly as it can and no one is left out.
Happy Haunting season all!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

🧡🧡🧡🧡🖤🖤🧡🧡🖤🖤🧡🧡


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

I've been reaped! Thank you so much, mystery reaper... I know your real name from the postage label, but you've kept me in the dark as to your HF name! 
Everything arrived in perfect condition, thanks to your careful wrapping with plenty of glorious orange bubble wrap (which I will use for my next victim, thank you.. it arrived in perfect time!) 
Gorgeous selenite wand, the most amazing chunk of amethyst. Such a gorgeous deep colour, it's beautiful and my birthstone, so thank you! Next are 2 stones I'm not to sure about, I hope you can help me... I think black tourmaline? It's a beautiful striated gemstone. And then the amazing half shell of what looks to be a quartz of some type.. please, what is it? I'm in love! 😍 and a stand to go with them! 
Thank you reaper, you were too kind. I love all my new gemstones.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Woah!!! Those are gorgeous!! Really cool LucidHalloween!! I love the Amethyst! Show yourself reaper, well done! I never thought of putting gemstones on a stand. They look great like that.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Lucid I love your gemstones, so powerful! Awesome job Reaper even when faced with Ida. 
Awesome year everyone. Hope you have the Happiest Halloween!  🎃


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Lucid, that definitely looks like raw black tourmaline to me! Very grounding and protective. The quartz and amethyst clusters are lovely too.


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

guttercat33 said:


> Yay I got reaped!! Thank you so much to my secret reaper loved all of it and my dogs spooky boo casper jack and brownie all loved the treats


i'm so glad it finally got there!! hope you liked the gifts - and hope the Halloween Countdown Calendar arrived in time! pleased the pooches liked the treats also...


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Aww what cute dogs—and great names!! I am going to look for those treats! Looks like a fun reap!! Is that a mask or wall hanging of Frankenstein on the left? Is the creature item a book?


Hi - it was me who sent the gifts - the treats are from the UK - not sure if they do them in the USA ? but we have a a fair few things with pumpkin for dogs  the Frankenstein is a flat mask - just for fun, and the Creature is a plain notebook for writing down happy spooky thoughts.... x


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

really great to see everyone's gifts - as many have said its the preparing / wrapping / sending and anticipation of the gifts getting there that make the Secret Reap so awesome - I am still in utter AWE with my gifts this year 
I think I missed the sign up for the 2nd one this year so I hope I can join in n the Christmas one... thanks again to you all Happy First week of October!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

such great reaps looking forward to the marry reaper


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> such great reaps looking forward to the marry reaper


I have never participated in Merry Reaper, do you still send Halloween themed items? Or is it more creepy Christmas?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lucidhalloween said:


> I've been reaped! Thank you so much, mystery reaper... I know your real name from the postage label, but you've kept me in the dark as to your HF name!
> Everything arrived in perfect condition, thanks to your careful wrapping with plenty of glorious orange bubble wrap (which I will use for my next victim, thank you.. it arrived in perfect time!)
> Gorgeous selenite wand, the most amazing chunk of amethyst. Such a gorgeous deep colour, it's beautiful and my birthstone, so thank you! Next are 2 stones I'm not to sure about, I hope you can help me... I think black tourmaline? It's a beautiful striated gemstone. And then the amazing half shell of what looks to be a quartz of some type.. please, what is it? I'm in love! 😍 and a stand to go with them!
> Thank you reaper, you were too kind. I love all my new gemstones.
> ...


Beautiful Beautiful Beautiful!! I LOVE crystals!! 
Yes, the other two look like raw black tourmaline and a clear quartz crystal cluster. A fantastic set of stones with many really good properties! The stand is a great idea...I have never thought to put any of mine on a stand. (I'd be over the moon about orange bubble wrap, too, lol!)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spookerstar said:


> I have never participated in Merry Reaper, do you still send Halloween themed items? Or is it more creepy Christmas?


You can choose if you want Halloween, Christmas, Yule, Creepy Christmas, or a mix of any or all of them! You just put your likes and dislikes down for any of the above that you are interested in.
You can always look back at previous year's Merry Reapers to see lists and gifts sent.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I believe all have been reaped, now?? Correct? 
Again, great job, everyone and you were a wonderful Reaper Queen, as usual, bethene!! 
Happy Happy Halloween Season!!!! 👻🎃🐈‍⬛🍁🦇🕷🧡💜


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry all been SOOOOO busy. Where did all the time go. HEY we won Best in Show again at the Boo-coda (Bucoda WA) Hearse Parade. Second year in a row. 

Anyway before more time gets away... we have our big Halloween camping/potluck event this weekend I wanted to pop in and say WOW Great reaps all... looks like folks out did themselves again. Going to have to steal some of those handcrafted idea myself. Also so nice to see our fur-babies getting into the act.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, everyone reaped'! Thank you to all!! The creativity is mind boggling!! Happy Halloween !!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Sorry all been SOOOOO busy. Where did all the time go. HEY we won Best in Show again at the Boo-coda (Bucoda WA) Hearse Parade. Second year in a row.
> 
> Anyway before more time gets away... we have our big Halloween camping/potluck event this weekend I wanted to pop in and say WOW Great reaps all... looks like folks out did themselves again. Going to have to steal some of those handcrafted idea myself. Also so nice to see our fur-babies getting into the act.


Wow Congratulations! Do you have photos in a different thread of your hearse?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Sorry all been SOOOOO busy. Where did all the time go. HEY we won Best in Show again at the Boo-coda (Bucoda WA) Hearse Parade. Second year in a row.
> 
> Anyway before more time gets away... we have our big Halloween camping/potluck event this weekend I wanted to pop in and say WOW Great reaps all... looks like folks out did themselves again. Going to have to steal some of those handcrafted idea myself. Also so nice to see our fur-babies getting into the act.


Congrats!!! 🎃


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I love EVERYONE'S reaps this year. Also everyone's fur kids are so oo adorable


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Congrats to Stinkerbell & Frog Prince for winning again, I'd also love to see pictures of the hearse! Thank you Bethene for another great Reaper!

_Lady Arsenic takes down the tent, packs away the pillows, & starts sweeping up...._


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Lady Arsenic I can help clean up if needed. 

Kind of sad the big reap is over. For anyone who missed the first two reaps there is Christmas reap coming yet.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I can help, too!

{{WitchyKitty unstrings all the lights from the bushes and deflates the pool floaties and water wings...}}


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I posted in the card exchange the link of this years smallish parade, only 11 coaches this year. We're the LAST hearse in line. I hope to get a chance to look at photos Frog took after we parked and decorated Spirit and if any turn out I'll post them.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

oh gosh all those crystals and stones are soooooo beautiful!


----------



## The Pumpkin King (Jun 25, 2008)

@Ladyfrog did a double reaper on me! This stylish steampunkin arrived yesterday. He was a tiny bit the worse for his travels, but I think I'll be able to patch him up. Thank you!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Pumpkin King said:


> @Ladyfrog did a double reaper on me! This stylish steampunkin arrived yesterday. He was a tiny bit the worse for his travels, but I think I'll be able to patch him up. Thank you!
> View attachment 754423


Oh, very cool!!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

The Pumpkin King said:


> @Ladyfrog did a double reaper on me! This stylish steampunkin arrived yesterday. He was a tiny bit the worse for his travels, but I think I'll be able to patch him up. Thank you!
> View attachment 754423


I'm glad you like him! I had fun making that one.


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

What a generous response, WitchKitty! Quite in the spirit of the Reaper. I really love this community for its spirit 👻 (see what o did there?  ). And you’re quite right! True vintage Halloween is expensive. Even one piece. I collect vintage, attend antiques fairies and even own a vintage shop and my collection of true vintage Halloween is… nil.
Happy 🎃 Halloween to you!


WitchyKitty said:


> True vintage can be very hard to find, and expensive. Maybe, they just simply couldn't get their hands on any and did the best they could. I am sorry you didn't get what you wanted, but you did get some lovely items, regardless. I love that blanket, and the lantern does have that vintage feel. I hope you can enjoy some of the items you got.
> I'm sorry you don't want to play, anymore, now...that's a shame...
> Maybe you could've just graciously said thank you for what you received and then just bowed out for next year.


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

One more thank you to my reaper @NormalLikeYou who truly blew my mind with their generosity. It was a two part Reap! Honestly, the first part was already a dream (nightmare?) come true as It contained a home made tombstone. In honor of it being my tenth year, it was inscribed “Decimus”. The death date contained an ex bf’s birthday so while that was an unknown, it still brought me secret delight 🎃. That chalice gifted is soooooo unique! It’ll become a treasured part of my Halloween trove. Thank you so much, @NormalLikeYou 🖤🎃🕷⚰👻


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

WitchyKitty said:


> True vintage can be very hard to find, and expensive. Maybe, they just simply couldn't get their hands on any and did the best they could. I am sorry you didn't get what you wanted, but you did get some lovely items, regardless. I love that blanket, and the lantern does have that vintage feel. I hope you can enjoy some of the items you got.
> I'm sorry you don't want to play, anymore, now...that's a shame...
> Maybe you could've just graciously said thank you for what you received and then just bowed out for next year.


Yeah I went to 6 antique stores looking for items for my victim and found nada. The response like this would have made me not want to participate again myself.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

CreepySpiders said:


> One more thank you to my reaper @NormalLikeYou who truly blew my mind with their generosity. It was a two part Reap! Honestly, the first part was already a dream (nightmare?) come true as It contained a home made tombstone. In honor of it being my tenth year, it was inscribed “Decimus”. The death date contained an ex bf’s birthday so while that was an unknown, it still brought me secret delight 🎃. That chalice gifted is soooooo unique! It’ll become a treasured part of my Halloween trove. Thank you so much, @NormalLikeYou 🖤🎃🕷⚰👻
> View attachment 754497
> View attachment 754498
> View attachment 754497
> ...


That's cool about the writing on the stone with it being your tenth year...and a bit amusing about your ex, lol. Love that kitty cat, too!


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

HallowPumpkin said:


> Yeah I went to 6 antique stores looking for items for my victim and found nada. The response like this would have made me not want to participate again myself.


We’ve got a great community here. In ten years this was the first time I’ve experienced someone not overwhelmed with spirit and gratitude. I didn’t feel discourage. We’re an awesome group. 😘


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

HallowPumpkin said:


> Yeah I went to 6 antique stores looking for items for my victim and found nada. The response like this would have made me not want to participate again myself.


Just to be clear...did you mean my response would make you not want to play, or the other person I was responding to? I just wanted to make sure I didn't upset you with my response.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

CreepySpiders said:


> We’ve got a great community here. In ten years this was the first time I’ve experienced someone not overwhelmed with spirit and gratitude. I didn’t feel discourage. We’re an awesome group. 😘


We do have a very awesome group!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oops. Wrong thread. This can be deleted.


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

WitchyKitty said:


> Just to be clear...did you mean my response would make you not want to play, or the other person I was responding to? I just wanted to make sure I didn't upset you with my response.


Sorry the person you were quoting with the quote of other person. Not you.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

HallowPumpkin said:


> Sorry the person you were quoting with the quote of other person. Not you.


Okay, lol. I figured, but just wanted to make sure. 🎃


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ladyfrog said:


> I'm glad you like him! I had fun making that one.


Now, you have me wanting to create a Victorian Steampunk pumpkin for my house!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh fun more photos! Pumpkin King what a fun steampunk pumpkin. Lady Frog how fun you made that.
Creepy Spiders I love your double reap and the secret meaning behind everything. So many unusual things Normal Like You sent. You always send great stuff and I think I had you as my reaper one year. 

This is also my tenth year and I look forward to Secret Reaper time each year. I love this community too. Hopefully those without the reaper spirit will move on and we can get back to all the fun this time of year brings.  🎃


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Spookerstar said:


> Oh fun more photos! Pumpkin King what a fun steampunk pumpkin. Lady Frog how fun you made that.
> Creepy Spiders I love your double reap and the secret meaning behind everything. So many unusual things Normal Like You sent. You always send great stuff and I think I had you as my reaper one year.
> 
> This is also my tenth year and I look forward to Secret Reaper time each year. I love this community too. Hopefully those without the reaper spirit will move on and we can get back to all the fun this time of year brings.  🎃


Thank you so much for your sweet words! I didn’t let the unhappy person get me down. Mostly every one in this community is so grateful and awesome. We are lucky pumpkins 🎃 😊


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

And the winner of this year's coveted "How freaking long does it take to post your pictures" award goes to... me! Thank you. thank you, thank you... I accept this award on behalf of... me!
First up, the box!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

X-pired did a wonderful job as my Reaper, and it came at a time when I needed a little Halloween magic. About the time everyone was shipping, receiving, oohing, and aahing, my hubs was in the hospital with covid-related double pneumonia... so not a good time. I got my package out, but never got to the posting of the pics... 
speaking of... more shots of the box!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

Hubs is all better with little lasting damage (yay) and we go on with life. I was reading Bethene's thread about maybe doing a halfway to Halloween mini-reap (yes, please) and realized, crap, I'm one of the people that didn't post pics....

next pic... the first view inside the box...


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

Enough chatter, let's get to the goodies!

First up, cookie cutters, jigsaw puzzle of the House of the Seven Gables (love jigsaw puzzles!) and a cute bag










assorted crafting patterns 









more pics to come...


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

ok, I admit, the green thing had us stumped... our guess is that it is a headband, which my daughter is modeling... (she put the mask on for anonymity)

and a hand! Because really, who can't use an extra hand now and then?


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

Grilling apron, currently being worn by Ghostface (we keep him up year round... yay storage issues)










assorted threads, some hand dyed! I've already started crafting with these...


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

and.... a Boney candle topper! So cool! This came out before I got into collecting Boneys (I blame a number of people on this board for my interest in Boneys...)










and a final shot of the remains of the haul... stickers, monster hands, and ornaments.

Once again, thank you X-pired!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

what a great reap
*CzarinaKatarina*
way to go xpired


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Great job Xpired!! Love that hand!! And what a great apron and so much sewing fun stuff! Love the wrap job on the gifts in the box!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I love a bit of Reaper popping up in March. Czarina I am sorry to hear about your husband but it sounds like he is on the mend. What a scary time for you and your family. 
Xpired I love the unique items you found to send. So many hands and they can be used for all sorts of projects. Fun potion bottle and ornament too. 
Is to really 5 1/5 months until reaper time again? I could use some reaper fun 💀 💀


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I hope your hubby is doing better! Great reap and hey it inspired me to work on some props 💀🧟‍♀️🧝🏻‍♀️


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

CzarinaKatarina said:


> and.... a Boney candle topper! So cool! This came out before I got into collecting Boneys (I blame a number of people on this board for my interest in Boneys...)
> 
> View attachment 759342
> 
> ...


Great reap!!! So many fun things! Love the crafting stuff, that creepy hand is cool, mercury glass potion bottle, I love stickers, cute pumpkin ornament...lots of great gifts!
I'm glad your husband is doing better...and with few lasting effects! I hope he continues to feel better!


----------

